# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Striimit ja televisiolähetykset

## Hans Opinion

Hans tuppaa joskus missaamaan jonkin pyöräilylähetyksen, tänne saa pukata muistutuksen tai infoa jos jollain on tietoa tutusta tai tuntemattomasta ohjelmalähteestä tai muuttuneesta lähetysajosta.

----------


## vetooo

*Eurosportin pyöräilylähetykset 2011*

*Boldatut* näkyvät varmasti Suomen Eurosportilla - joko E- tai E2-kanavalla.

*6.3.-13.3. Pariisi - Nizza, LIVE
9.3.-15.3. Tirreno - Adriatico, LIVE (etapit 1-5 Eurosport 2 -kanava, etapit 6-7 Eurosport-kanava)
19.3. Milano - San Remo, LIVE
  23.3.-27.3. Ratapyöräilyn MM-kilpailut, Hollanti, LIVE*
( 27.3. Gent - Wevelgem, TBC* - tod.näk. ei lähetystä )

3.4. Ronde van Vlaanderen, LIVE
4.4.-9.4. Vuelta al Pais Vasco, LIVE TBC*
10.4. Pariisi - Roubaix,    LIVE
17.4. Amstel Gold Race, LIVE
20.4. Fleche Wallonne, LIVE
24.4. Liege - Bastogne - Liege, LIVE
25.4.-1.5. Tour of Turkey, LIVE
26.4.-1.5. Tour de Romandie, LIVE TBC*

7.5.-29.5. Giro d'Italia, LIVE

5.6.-12.6. Criterium du Dauphine, LIVE
11.6.-19.6. Tour de Suisse, LIVE TBC*

2.7.-24.7. Tour de France, LIVE

20.8.-11.9. Vuelta a Espana, LIVE
21.8. Cyclassic Hamburg, LIVE

10.9. Pariisi - Bryssel, LIVE
21.9.-25.9. Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kilpailut, Kööpenhamina, LIVE

9.10. Pariisi - Tours, LIVE
15.10. Giro di Lombardia, LIVE

* TBC = to be confirmed (vahvistamaton)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...-coverage.html
*

Linkkejä kilpailujen striimeihin*

http://www.cyclingfans.com/
http://www.steephill.tv/
http://www.myp2pforum.eu/threads/20232-Cycling

----------


## kervelo

Täältä saattaa löytyä apu, jos on jo ehtinyt missaamaan jonkun pyöräilylähetyksen.
http://www.youtube.com/user/worldcyclingchannel2

----------


## Indurain

> *Eurosportin pyöräilylähetykset 2010*
> 
> 4.4. Ronde van Vlaanderen
> 11.4. Pariisi-Roubaix
> 18.4. Amstel Gold Race
> 21.4. Fleche Wallonne
> 25.4. Liege-Bastogne-Liege
> 8.-30.5. Italian ympäriajo
> 16.-25.5. Kalifornian ympäriajo
> ...



 
  Kiitoksia !  Kalentereista   .... nyt kun sais alustuksen Pariisi-Roubaix  :Vink:

----------


## gali

Pariisi-Roubaix varo junaa! ja puomia.





> 2006
> Fabian Cancellara sai seuraajikseen kaksi ryhmää tehtyään irtioton 19  km ennen maalia Chanhin-En-Pélèven sektorilla. Ensimmäisessä ryhmässä  ajoivat Peter Van Petegem, Vladimir Gusev ja Leif  Hoste sekä toisessa ryhmässä Tom  Boonen, Juan Antonio Flecha ja Alessandro Ballan.
>  Kymmenen kilometriä ennen maalia oli rautatien tasoristeyksen  puomi jo laskettu alas, mutta ensimmäinen seuraajaryhmä jatkoi  matkaansa, vaikka säännöt kieltävät moisen. Toinen seuraajaryhmä  pysähtyi 30 sekunnin ajaksi odottamaan metallilastissa ollutta junaa.



Aloitetaan lopusta: Siisti lopetus, kun ajellaan loppu velodromilla. 
Kilpailu järjestettiin ensimmäisen kerran vuonna 1896. 
Ikävän paljon mukulakiviä. 
Erityyppinen kilpailu , kun monet muut. 
Todella brutaali vääntö. Lähes , joka kerta ajajia kaatuu ja loukkaantuu. Monet suosikit häviävät pelin loppumatkan kaatumisiin. 
Moni ei jaksa maaliin lähes 260 kilometrin matkaa.
Vaikea kuvailla kilpailua. Hieman kuin mäkinen etappi, mutta ilman nousuja. Mukulakiviosuudet ovat kovia ja raskaita. Pariisi-Roubaix ei ole perinteinen tasamaa pätkä, vaikka usein kärkisijoilla on taistelijakirimiehiä. Jos tuuli ei hajota ryhmää viimeistään suosikkien tallien raju veto 100-50 km ennen maalia. Mukulakivipätkistä ei moni selviä ilman traumoja. Toiset osaavat täristä ja ajaa helpompaa uraa, toiset tuhlaavat voimat jo ennen ratkaisupaikkoja.






> 2009
> Kilpailun kärkeen muodostui noin 50 kilometriä ennen maalia kuuden  ajajan ryhmä: Tom Boonen, Juan Antonio Flecha, Leif  Hoste, Thor Hushovd, Filippo Pozzato ja Johan Van Summeren. 25 kilometriä ennen maalia Boonen  kärsi rengasrikon. Kymmenen kilometriä myöhemmin, Carrefour de l'Arbren  mukulakiviosuudella, Flecha kaatui vieden Hosten ja Van Summerenin  mukanaan. Hetkeä myöhemmin myös Hushovd kaatui ja Boonen pääsi karkuun.



----




> 2009 
> Kilpailussa tapahtui myös onnettomuus, kun järjestäjien moottoripyörä  ajautui katsojien päälle noin 60 kilometriä ennen maalia. Tilanteessa  loukkaantui kymmenen katsojaa, joista kolme vakavasti.



Kilpailuohjelma on näin penkkiurheilijallekin raskas. Välillä jopa 2 kilpailu samaan aikaan...

----------


## Väinö Kokki

Onko tarjolla siis kokonaista neljä tuntia pyöräilyä? :Hymy: http://tv.eurosport.fi/tvschedule.shtml

----------


## villef

> Onko tarjolla siis kokonaista neljä tuntia pyöräilyä?http://tv.eurosport.fi/tvschedule.shtml



Eikä Rondea ehdottomasti yhtään liikaa!
Tätähän tässä on koko kevättalvi odoteltu!

----------


## Esa S

Ja nyt pääsiäisen ajan, eli torstaina 1.4. klo18.00 – tiistaina 6.4. klo 08.00 Eurosport näkyy ilmaiseksi antennin kautta:

http://www.plustv.fi/site/etusivu.js...ation1=1&sl2=1

Sain tästä s-postia jo aikaisemmin, eli ei ole aprillipila  :Hymy:

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Onko tarjolla siis kokonaista neljä tuntia pyöräilyä?http://tv.eurosport.fi/tvschedule.shtml



No voi ristuksen tähäre, ei oo tarvis kärsiä pääsiäisenä... että oikein neljä tuntia, perun oitis  pahat puheeni €uroSportin ohjelmapolitiikasta...

----------


## kervelo

Kannattaa kuitenkin asennoitua niin, että vähintään pyörälähetyksen ensimmäinen tunti katsellaan tennistä Miamista. Ja esteretsastuksen pariin siirrytään siinä vaiheessa, kun kolme ensimmäistä ajajaa on ylittänyt Flandersin maaliviivan. :Hymy:

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Kannattaa kuitenkin asennoitua niin, että vähintään pyörälähetyksen ensimmäinen tunti katsellaan tennistä Miamista. Ja esteretsastuksen pariin siirrytään siinä vaiheessa, kun kolme ensimmäistä ajajaa on ylittänyt Flandersin maaliviivan.



OK... perun pahat puheeni varauksella...

----------


## vetooo

Tällä kertaa olen melkein 100-varma, että pyöräilyä näytetään se 4 tuntia. Rondea ennen näytetään Miamin WTA-turnauksen finaali 75-minuuttisena koosteena. Tädit tahkoavat kyllä takuulla enemmän kuin 75 minuuttia, joten lähetyksestä on leikattu "turhat poijes". Ronden jälkeen on vuorossa esteratsastusta. Euro on sananmukaisesti pyöräilyn ykköskanava.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J T K

Eurosportin osalta kaapeliverkossa sekä Playerissä ei sitten kuulu suomenkielinen selostus, kuten eilen jo täälläkin todettiin...

http://tv.eurosport.fi/news/aanionge...torynews.shtml

Nii-in. Eilen meni jo hermot, nyt täytyy vain sopeutua... :Vihainen:  :Irvistys:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## apartanen

> Eurosportin osalta kaapeliverkossa sekä Playerissä ei sitten kuulu suomenkielinen selostus, kuten eilen jo täälläkin todettiin...
> 
> http://tv.eurosport.fi/news/aanionge...torynews.shtml
> 
> Nii-in. Eilen meni jo hermot, nyt täytyy vain sopeutua...



Tuossa äsken tuli Turkin eilinen etappi uusintana ja nyt Peter kuului. DNA:n kaapeli kyseessä.

----------


## vetooo

*Eurosporitn pyöräilylähetykset ennen Italian ympäriajoa (la 8.5.)
* 
pe 16.4. Turkin ympäriajo, 6. etappi, kello 15.00 - 17.00 LIVE
la 17.4. Turkin ympäriajo, 7. etappi, kello 18.30 - 19.00 JÄLKILÄHETYS
su 18.4. Amstel Gold Race, kello 16.15 - 18.00 LIVE
su 18.4. Turkin ymoäriajo, 8. etappi, kello 18.00 - 18.30 LIVE
ke 21.4. Fleche - Wallonne, kello 15.00 - 17.30 LIVE
su 25.4. Liege - Bastogne - Liege, kello 15.00 - 18.00 LIVE

Liege - Bastogne - Liegen jälkeen Eurosport näyttää alkukauden parhaita paljoja, mm. kaikki kevätklassikot tiivistettyinä uusintoina tunnin koosteina. Kannattaa katsoa tarkat päivät ja lähetysajat Eurosportin sivuilta. Peter jaksaa joka lähetyksessä kehua miten hyvät webbisivut heillä ja se www.eurosport.fi kannattaa laittaa vaikka nettiselaimen aloitussivuksi!  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Laeski

> Eurosportin osalta kaapeliverkossa sekä Playerissä ei sitten kuulu suomenkielinen selostus, kuten eilen jo täälläkin todettiin...
> 
> http://tv.eurosport.fi/news/aanionge...torynews.shtml
> 
> Nii-in. Eilen meni jo hermot, nyt täytyy vain sopeutua...



Vissiin tehneet muutoksia äänen, eli ruotsi ja norja tulee stereona, sitten erikseen tanskalle ja suomelle omat kanavat. Selin löytyy siis neljännestä kanavasta (oikea kanava), playerista en tiedä toimiiko vai ei

----------


## J T K

Noniin, kiitokset! Fiilis parani välittömästi tämänkin kisan osalta!

----------


## tiger

Mahtavan hienoa HD-kuvaa tuli Paris-Roubaix:sta, Amstel Gold sitten palautti maan pinnalle heikolla SD-kuvanlaadulla. Voisi olettaa, että TdF lähetetään HD:na tänä vuonna.

----------


## Leku

No oli se viime kesänä native HD -mainostekstillä koko roska.

----------


## tiger

Giro näköjään lähetetään SD:nä ja ajoittain varsin heikkolaatuisena sellaisena. On se kumma etteivät Italiaan ole saaneet kunnon HD-kameroita. Ero viime viikon Tour of Californiaan on huima: sieltä tuli todella silmiä hivelevää HD-kuvaa.

----------


## Leopejo

Giro kuvataan tietääkseni HD:nä.

----------


## viller

Se on sinäänsä sivuseikka minä se kuvataan jos lähetyksen kuvanlaatu on kuitenkin heikkoa SD-tasoa. Osa kameroista ainakin on edelleen analogisia.

----------


## VesaP

> Giro kuvataan tietääkseni HD:nä.



Tiedä millä ne kuvataan, mutta ainakin Klaukkalan kotisohvalle (sorry, ergon päälle siis) tuleva kuva Girosta on ollut täyttä kuraa. Ei saa mitään selvää mistään. Ja joo, katselulaitteena Topfieldin "paras" HD-digiboxi ja Eurosport HD kanava. Ero oli kuin yöllä ja päivällä tuon Californian tourin ja Giron välillä. Italialaiset ne ei vain osaa!!

Onneksi TdF tulee taas HD:na, kotiin asti!  :Cool: 

ps) Kaikki tämän vuoden Eurosport HD kanavan pyörälähetykset Turkin ympäriajoa lukuunottamatta vie kovalevytilaa satelliittivirittimen levyltä noin 550gt. Eli kun tähän ynnää vielä loppu Giron, TdF:n, Vueltan ja muut pikkukisat, niin 2 teran kovalevytila ei tunnu enää liitoitellulta. Pitänee polttaa bluraylevyille rojut. On sit matskua mitä tuijottaa ensitalvena kun ergolla poikkeuksellisesti sisällä ajaa...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Gusto

Ajattelin hommata taas parin vuoden tauon jälkeen Eurosportin Tourille, mutta kevään kisojen seurantatopikeissa usein mainittu lähetysten myöhästely huolettaa. Miten on, kumarteleeko Eurosport nykyään muita lajeja myös Tourin aikaan?

----------


## rhubarb

> Ajattelin hommata taas parin vuoden tauon jälkeen Eurosportin Tourille, mutta kevään kisojen seurantatopikeissa usein mainittu lähetysten myöhästely huolettaa. Miten on, kumarteleeko Eurosport nykyään muita lajeja myös Tourin aikaan?



Kyllä. Netissä katsottava erillinen player-striimi on mahdollisesti käytössä myös Tourilla, toivottavasti parempana kuin Girossa.

----------


## petri ok

Joo kyllähän €sportin lähetysten alku joskus, eli usein, viivästyy... mutta eipä tänäänkään yhtään ratkaisuhetkeä menetetty. Ikäviä noi karvapallomatsit, mutta mieluummin itse TV-kuvaa seuraan, ku yritän jotain nettikuvaa tihrustella.

----------


## Sambody

Tourin aikana tosiaan lähetykset myöhästelee pääosin viikonloppuisin, jolloin urheilutarjontakin on ihan eri luokkaa kuin normaalisti arkena. Nyt en tiedä sitten miten futiksen mm-kisat sotkevat aikatauluja vai sotkevatko ollenkaan, mutta tuskinpa (taaskaan) menetetään ainuttakaan ratkaisunhetkeä Eurosportin kautta katseltaessa.

----------


## rhubarb

Kannattaa toki muistaa että Eurosport on ilmeisesti "ilmainen" kanava melkein kaikilla operaattoreilla. Sitä ei välttämättä tarvitse erikseen tai yksikseen ostaa.

----------


## tiger

> Ikäviä noi karvapallomatsit, mutta mieluummin itse TV-kuvaa seuraan, ku yritän jotain nettikuvaa tihrustella.



Tennis on hieno laji - harrastan sitä itsekin.

Siinä meni sitten viimeisetkin katu-uskottavuuteni rippeet tällä foorumilla...  :Vink:

----------


## NoNo

> Tennis on hieno laji - harrastan sitä itsekin.
> 
> Siinä meni sitten viimeisetkin katu-uskottavuuteni rippeet tällä foorumilla...



Komppaan. Onhan se harmi jos aikataulut ei pidä mutta ihan tarpeeksi asti on kaikkia lajeja tullut toistaiseksi. Potkupallo taitaa ottaa seuraavaksi näkyvyyttä ?

----------


## petri ok

> Tennis on hieno laji - harrastan sitä itsekin.
> 
> Siinä meni sitten viimeisetkin katu-uskottavuuteni rippeet tällä foorumilla...



Kai sitä täytyy itsekin tunnustaa :Nolous: , että joskus nuorena ja komeena (nyt oon vaan komia) tuli itsekin karvapalloilua harrastettua. Ja tuli sitä Vimpelin kisojakin katteltua, mutta silloin siellä pelas jörn pori ja kumppanit.

----------


## Sambody

> Kai sitä täytyy itsekin tunnustaa, että joskus nuorena ja komeena (nyt oon vaan komia) tuli itsekin karvapalloilua harrastettua. Ja tuli sitä Vimpelin kisojakin katteltua, mutta silloin siellä pelas jörn pori ja kumppanit.



Meitä on siis moneksi. Kyllähän tuota tulee annettua karvapallolle kyytiä kesäisin.

Jottei nyt aivan lipsu aiheesta täysin pusikkoon niin onko niin ettei kuitenkaan Eurosport näytä futiksen mm-kisojen itse pelejä vaan pelkästään jotain makasiini hömppiä?

----------


## rhubarb

> Jottei nyt aivan lipsu aiheesta täysin pusikkoon niin onko niin ettei kuitenkaan Eurosport näytä futiksen mm-kisojen itse pelejä vaan pelkästään jotain makasiini hömppiä?



On.

----------


## vetooo

Mikäs ihmeen jalkapallohömppä tuossa on huomisen (pe) Dauphine-lähetyksen keskellä?

pe 11.6. / Dauphinen 5. etappi
kello 16.00 - 16.30, PYÖRÄILY LIVE
kello 16.30 - 16.40, JALKAPALLO LIVE
kello 16.40 - 17.30, PYÖRÄILY LIVE

la 12.6. / Dauphinen 6. etappi (Alpe d'Huez)
kello 17.00 - 19.20, PYÖRÄILY LIVE

su 13.6. / Dauphinen 7. etappi
kello 18.15 - 19.00, PYÖRÄILY JÄLKILÄHETYS

----------


## stoki

> Mikäs ihmeen jalkapallohömppä tuossa on huomisen (pe) Dauphine-lähetyksen keskellä?
> 
> pe 11.6. / Dauphinen 5. etappi
> kello 16.00 - 16.30, PYÖRÄILY LIVE
> kello 16.30 - 16.40, JALKAPALLO LIVE
> kello 16.40 - 17.30, PYÖRÄILY LIVE
> 
> la 12.6. / Dauphinen 6. etappi (Alpe d'Huez)
> kello 17.00 - 19.20, PYÖRÄILY LIVE
> ...



Joo eilen kanssa ihmettelin samaa ja Telkku.com kertoi seuraavaa:

16.00     Pyöräily: Criterium du Dauphine Libere, 5. etappi, Serre-Chevalier - Grenoble (143,5 km), Ranska. Suora
16.30     Jalkapallo: Soccer City Flash - MM 2010 uutiskatsaus. Suora
16.40     Pyöräily: Criterium du Dauphine Libere, 6. etappi, Crolles - L'Alpe d'Huez (151,5 km), Ranska. Suora

Et nopeesti ajaa 5. ja 6. etapin putkeen.  :Leveä hymy: 
...ja jalkapallo hömppä on niinkin tärkeä kuin MM 2010 uutiskatsaus. Se oli näköjään IHAN pakko tunkea juuri tuohon väliin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Batti

Sattumalta osuin Eurosport2:lle, kun DH world cupia näytettiin livenä Scotlannista viime sunnuntaina. Lisäksi ilmeisesti ainakin 4X:ää oli myös tullut.
Tietääkö joku tuleeko näitä leveämpirenkaisia lajeja E2:lla ihan säännöllisesti? Tulee seurattua tuota kanavaa aika vähän, enkä Euron nettisivuiltakaan tietoa löytänyt.

----------


## Proj.nro

Eilen oli maikkarin Huomentasuomessa juttua alamäkiajosta ja joitain lippispäitä oli studiossakin  :Leveä hymy: 
www.katsomo.fi

----------


## zeizei

> Sattumalta osuin Eurosport2:lle, kun DH world cupia näytettiin livenä Scotlannista viime sunnuntaina. Lisäksi ilmeisesti ainakin 4X:ää oli myös tullut.
> Tietääkö joku tuleeko näitä leveämpirenkaisia lajeja E2:lla ihan säännöllisesti? Tulee seurattua tuota kanavaa aika vähän, enkä Euron nettisivuiltakaan tietoa löytänyt.



Tulee DH ja 4X -kisat, siis world cup. Aina ei suorina, mutta kaikista kisoista pitäis tulla ainakin jälkilähetykset. Yleensä sekä naiset että miehet. Näin ainakin viime kaudella. Myös mm-kisoista tuli joku lähetys.

----------


## esc

Eurosportin pyöräilylähetyksissä aina välillä mainitaan myös naisten vastaavista kisoista ja etapeista. Näkeekö näitä lähetyksiä mistään streamina. Eurosport ei nitä taida näyttää?

Olisi vaan mielenkiintoista katsoa joskus millainen on naisten etappiajo euroopassa. Esim HTC:llä on kait ihan kilpailukykyinen naistenkin joukkue?

----------


## vetooo

to 1.7. kello 19.00 - 21.00 LIVE, Ranskan ympäriajo

Tällainen on merkitty Eurosportin ohjelmatietoihin. Mustelen hämärästi, että Eurolla on ollut lähetys Tourin tallien esittelytilaisuudesta viimeiset 10 vuotta, mutta se on ollut kisan aattona eli perjantaina. Nyt kuitenkin kahden tunnin mittainen lähetys tulee torstaina. Onko tämä siis tallien esittelytilaisuus? Muistanko väärin? Euron ohjelmatiedot ovat selvillä vain to 1.7. asti, joten Ranskan ympäriajon lähetysten pituuksista ei ole tietoa tavalisina kilpailupäivinä.

----------


## viller

Viime vuonna esittelytilaisuus oli Monacossa 2.7.2009, eli myöskin torstaina.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I889GsxYvBo

----------


## Soolo

Eurosportin uusin Tour-mainos on koominen, vain AC vastaan LA, ihanko tosi? Saattaa Bassolla. Schlekeillä ja muilla olla sanansa sanottavana...

----------


## Sambody

> Eurosportin uusin Tour-mainos on koominen, vain AC vastaan LA, ihanko tosi? Saattaa Bassolla. Schlekeillä ja muilla olla sanansa sanottavana...



Sinänsä ihan ymmärrettävää, koska Basso on täysi turisti kuten oli Mentshov viime suvena(tämän sanottua Julma sotkee itsensä podiumille) ja Contador&Armstrong pariskunta on heittämällä mielenkiintoisin taistelupari tämän hetken ammattipyöräilyssä vaikka kilpailullisessa mielessä he eivät ehkä sitä kuitenkaan ole(lähinnä haen sitä, että viime vuoden näytöillä taistelupari olisi Andy&Alberto). Kyllä Eurosportilla on vuosien saatossa opittu ainakin mainostamaan sillä suurelle osalle tämän foorumin käyttäjistä sillä ei ole mitään väliä ketkä siinä mainoksessa irvistävät, mutta joku hajakatsoja saadaan kun mainostetaan yleisesti tunnetuilla naamavärkeillä.

----------


## Nailoni

Olis se mukava kun maantien sm-kisat saataisiin televisoitua suomessa. Luulisi nyt välineet yms löytyy kun hiihtokisoja tulee talvella.
Mikähän mahtaa olla syy että ei televisioida?

----------


## petri ok

> Eurosportin uusin Tour-mainos on koominen, vain AC vastaan LA, ihanko tosi? Saattaa Bassolla. Schlekeillä ja muilla olla sanansa sanottavana...



Enpä ole viime aikoina kanavalle erehtynyt, mutta ihan normaalna toimintaa, Touria aina mainostetaan kaksintaisteluna (vaikka mukana 196 muutakin polkijaa) ja LA on ehkä tunnetuin polkija, vaikka ehkä itse pitäisinkin tänä vuonna vuoden turhakkeena.

----------


## Nailoni

Ehkäpä tuo Eurosportin mainos on suunnattu vähemmän pyöräilyä seuraaville. Halutaan mehustaa vähän. Pyöräilyä aktiivisesti seuraavat kyllä tietävät että muitakin haastajia löytyy. Ei pidä ottaa liian vakavasti tuota mainosta..

----------


## Deve

Joo mutta ei tuo mainos ihan niin läppä oo kuitenkaan. On niitä muitakin haastajia mutta Armstrongin kunto TdS:ssä oli ihan vertailukelpoinen kaikkiin nuorempiinkin verrattuna. Mutta joo, varmasti tehty vähemmän pyöräilyä seuraaville massoille.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Mikähän mahtaa olla syy että ei televisioida?



Jaa-a, mitäs luulet? Voisiko olla se että (kilpa)pyöräily on suomessa marginaalilaji joka ei kiinnosta normitelevisiokatsojia pätkän vertaa. Ja on sitäpaitsi suht vaikeasti televisioitava laji: Vaaditaan monta kameraa, raskas ohjauskalusto jne, eli tulee suhteellisen kalliiksi.
Voisi tämä kenties olla syy?

----------


## rhubarb

> Jaa-a, mitäs luulet? Voisiko olla se että (kilpa)pyöräily on suomessa marginaalilaji joka ei kiinnosta normitelevisiokatsojia pätkän vertaa.



Kehäongelma: ei näytetä niin ei kiinnosta niin ei näytetä.

----------


## OJ

> Kehäongelma: ei näytetä niin ei kiinnosta niin ei näytetä.



Muutama vuosi sitten porukka tapitti curlingia telkkarista.

----------


## rhubarb

> Muutama vuosi sitten porukka tapitti curlingia telkkarista.



Nyt on käsittääkseni kaksi hanketta curling-hallien rakentamiseen menossa.

----------


## petri ok

Eurosportilla 1.7. eli huomenna
klo 10.00 - 11.00 Tour of Flanders
klo 11.00 - 12.00 Paris- Roubaix
klo 12.30 - 14.00 Fleche Wallone
klo 16.30 - 18.00 Pyöräily Belgia
klo 19.00 - 21.00 Live Tour de France

----------


## N.N.

Hankin juuri Eurosportin sillä ajatuksella että voisi joskus nähdä sieltä pyöräilyä, mutta aina kun avaan telkkarin sieltä tulee nyrkkeilyä tai mäkihyppyä. Milloin seuraavaksi kannattaa avata televisio? - terveisin lukumies

----------


## mk

> Hankin juuri Eurosportin sillä ajatuksella että voisi joskus nähdä sieltä pyöräilyä, mutta aina kun avaan telkkarin sieltä tulee nyrkkeilyä tai mäkihyppyä. Milloin seuraavaksi kannattaa avata televisio? - terveisin lukumies



Tässäkin näkyy nyt Eurosport (kiitos soneran telemarkkinoijan) vapaasti ilman lisämaksua ja ohjelmatietojahan voi katsella vaikkapa telkusta
Jos pyöräilyyn liittyviä ohjelmatietoja on tiedossa niin kiinnostais kyllä minuakin, kun ei kaikki tuolta näytettävät lajit ole kovin seurattavia/kiinnostavia  :Sekaisin: 
Tuossa ylempänä olikin linkki eurosportin sivulle, josta haulla voi etsiä lajikohtaisia ohjelmatietoja. Tosin hakusanalla pyöräily ei nyt just löydy mitään  :Nolous:

----------


## vetooo

> Tässäkin näkyy nyt Eurosport (kiitos soneran telemarkkinoijan) vapaasti ilman lisämaksua ja ohjelmatietojahan voi katsella vaikkapa telkusta
> Jos pyöräilyyn liittyviä ohjelmatietoja on tiedossa niin kiinnostais kyllä minuakin, kun ei kaikki tuolta näytettävät lajit ole kovin seurattavia/kiinnostavia 
> Tuossa ylempänä olikin linkki eurosportin sivulle, josta haulla voi etsiä lajikohtaisia ohjelmatietoja. Tosin hakusanalla pyöräily ei nyt just löydy mitään



*Eurosportin lähetykset 2011, maantiepyöräily /// vetooo'n oletus
* 
6.2.-11.2. Tour of Qatar, Qatar

6.3.-11.3. Pariisi - Nizza, Ranska
9.3.-15.3. Tirreno - Adriatico, Italia
19.3. Milano - San Remo, Italia
26.3.-27.3. Criterium International, Ranska
27.3. Gent - Wevelgem, Belgia

3.4. Ronde van Vlaanderen, Belgia
10.4. Pariisi - Roubaix, Ranska
17.4. Amstel Gold Race, Hollanti
20.4. Fleche Wallonne, Belgia
24.4. Liege - Bastogne - Liege, Belgia

7.5.-29.5. Giro d'Italia, Italia
15.5.-22.5. Tour of California, USA

5.6.-12.6. Criterium du Dauphine, Ranska

2.7.-24.7. Tour de France, Ranska

31.7.-6.8. Tour de Pologne, Puola
8.8.-14.8. Eneco Tour, Belgia ja Hollanti
21.8. Vattenfall Cyclassics, Saksa

20.8.-11.9. Vuelta a Espana, Espanja

19.-25.9. MM-kilpailut, Kööpenhamina, Tanska

9.10. Pariisi - Tours, Ranska
15.10. Giro di Lombardia, Italia*


Eurosportilla aikaisempina vuosina näytettyjä kisoja, joiden lähettäminen on nyt epävarmaa*

26.2. Omloop Het Nieuwsblad, Belgia
4.4.-9.4. Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco, Espanja

----------


## N.N.

Kiitos Vetoo -  näyttää siis siltä että helmikuulle pitää odottaa. Onneksi on muutakin tekemistä...

----------


## Hääppönen

> Qatarin ympäriajosta on päivittäiset live-lähetykset, mutta kanavana Eurosport*2*. Kellonaika 14.00 - 15.00.
> 
> Lähde: http://tv.eurosport.fi/tvschedule.shtml



No voi pahus! Olen jo virittäytynyt kauden ekan TV-kisan seuraamiseen...ja nyt Eurosport*2*!!! :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:  Toivottavasti eivät siirrä kaikkia pyöräilylähetyksiä kakkoselle.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Eurosport kakkosen saa aika helpolla ja halvalla niiden webbisivun kautta. Eli Eurosport Player. Muistaakseni vitosen maksaa kuussa. Palvelun kanssa on silloin tällöin ollut ongelmia mutta ovat luvanneet hoitaa ne, en tiedä kun en ole pitkään aikaan käynyt katsomassa,

----------


## Hääppönen

Tuo hinta ei olisi paha, mutta mokkulan potkulla ei hermot kestä katsella.  :Vihainen:

----------


## rhubarb

> Tuo hinta ei olisi paha, mutta mokkulan potkulla ei hermot kestä katsella.



Päivitä mokkula! Viime kesänä katsoin etappia automatkalla Pori-Helsinki ja ihan hyvin pelitti mitä nyt muutaman kerran pätki kun iski GPRS:ää peliin.

----------


## vetooo

Saksan TV-kanavat ARD & ZDF kyllästyivät pyöräilyn dopingkulttuuriin, joka johtaa suorien lähetysten katoamiseen heinäkuun Ranskan ympäriajossa. Saksalaiskanavat eivät ole ensimmästä kertaa asialla, sillä edellisen kerran Tour oli live-pannassa pari vuotta sitten lukuisten dopingkäryjen tähden.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...7114AH20110202

** * * * **
*
(Britannian) Eurosportin pyöräilylähetykset 2011*

6.2.-11.2. Tour of Qatar, LIVE
14.2.-19.2. Tour of Oman, daily coverage
16.2.-20.2. Volta ao Algarve, daily coverage
6.3.-13.3. Pariisi - Nizza, LIVE
9.3.-15.3. Tirreno - Adriatico, LIVE
19.3. Milano - San Remo, LIVE
27.3. Gent - Wevelgem, TBC*
3.4. Ronde van Vlaanderen, LIVE
4.4.-9.4. Vuelta al Pais Vasco, LIVE TBC*
10.4. Pariisi - Roubaix,    LIVE
17.4. Amstel Gold Race, LIVE
20.4. Fleche Wallonne, LIVE
24.4. Liege - Bastogne - Liege, LIVE
25.4.-1.5. Tour of Turkey, LIVE
26.4.-1.5. Tour de Romandie, LIVE TBC*
7.5.-29.5. Giro d'Italia, LIVE
5.6.-12.6. Criterium du Dauphine, LIVE
11.6.-19.6. Tour de Suisse, LIVE TBC*
2.7.-24.7. Tour de France, LIVE
20.8.-11.9. Vuelta a Espana, LIVE
21.8. Cyclassic Hamburg, LIVE
10.9. Pariisi - Bryssel, LIVE
21.9.-25.9. Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kilpailut, Kööpenhamina, LIVE
9.10. Pariisi - Tours, LIVE
15.10. Giro di Lombardia, LIVE

* TBC = to be confirmed (vahvistamaton)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...-coverage.html

----------


## VesaP

> *(Britannian) Eurosportin pyöräilylähetykset 2011*



Hyvältä näyttää schedule! Jos vain samat pyörii täällä skandinaavien eurosportillakin. Ja jos/kun lähetykset ovat pitempiä kuin joku viimeiset 10km. 

Eurosport #1 in cycling coverage? Taitaapi olla kyllä! Selinikin pääsee jääkenttien gladiaattorien seurasta vuoristokauriiden pariin... Tosin kommentaattori vaihtuu rumempaan siinä vieressä.  :Hymy:  Ei, en tiedä miltä jääkenttien kommentaattori näyttää mutta luulisin kuitenkin että se on hemaisevampi mitä se Selinin poika.

----------


## viller

Vähän on vain huolestuttavia merkkejä ilmassa. Qatar, Oman ja Algarve näkyvät kaikki Eurosport 2 -kanavalla. Joo kyllä saa Pleijerillä näkymään mutta kun on lähetysajatkin sellaisia että kaipaisi tallennusmahdollisuutta.

Toivottavasti tässä on kysymys vain talviurheilusesongin aikaisesta poikkeusjärjestelystä.

----------


## VesaP

> että kaipaisi tallennusmahdollisuutta.



Offtopikkia mutta täytyy avautua. Viikko sitten oma "Ei-Canal Digitalin" Topfield purkki mikä on toiminut toista vuotta vallan loistavasti CD:n kanssa alkoi herjaamaan "Card Erroria" vi**u per*ele. Sama cardi toimii ihan loistavasti Canal Digitalin omissa PASKOISSA purkeissa. Ja joo, ei niissä mulla ole tallennusmahdollisuutta ollenkaan. Pelottaa että jää tämän vuoden pyöräkisat tallentamatta. Ja 500e (saksanhinta) laitos käyttämättä. Saa*ana sentään!

Tuskin tuon "top of the line" Topfieldin MOLEMMAT Conax kortinlukijapaikat on voineet rikki samalla kertaa mennä... Vapaat kanavat kuitenkin näkyy ihan ok Atlantic Bird 3 satelliitista joten koko värkki ei ainakaan rikki ole. Epäilen että Canali on tehnyt jonkun Anal tempun vain kortille.

----------


## Nailoni

[OT]Onko se kortti vaihtunut fyysiesti? Mulla itellä käytös canalin se perus tallentava boksi.. Kyllä sekin nyt on jo ihan siedettäväksi saatu päiviteltyä.. [/OT]

Innolla kyllä odotan että pääsee näkemään tour of Qataria! Kai se on eurosport2:llakin Selini selostamassa?!

----------


## vetooo

> Innolla kyllä odotan että pääsee näkemään tour of Qataria! Kai se on eurosport2:llakin Selini selostamassa?!



Only in English.

Tässä taloudessa ei näy Euro2. Onneksi striimit pelastavat paljon. Täytyy nyt toivoa hartaasti, ettei Euro ole siirtämässä enempää kisoja kakkoskanavalleen. Nyt syynä saattaa olla loppusuoralle kääntyvät talviurheilulajien maailmancupit, jotka on näytettävä Euro1:llä.

----------


## VesaP

> [OT]Onko se kortti vaihtunut fyysiesti? Mulla itellä käytös canalin se perus tallentava boksi.. Kyllä sekin nyt on jo ihan siedettäväksi saatu päiviteltyä.. [/OT]



Ei kun ihan sama kortti kuin aina ennenkin. Ekana hävisi Eurosport HD, muut näkyi. Sit kokeilin että näkyykö EuroHD Canalin omalla purkilla, ja kun se näkyi ok, niin siirsin kortin takaisin Topfieldiin. Ja tämän jälkeen ei näkynyt enää mikään CD:n kanava siitä.  :Vihainen: 

No, mut sorry offtopikki. Jatketaan ontopikkina.  :Hymy:

----------


## Polla

Tehkää niin kuin minä ja ladatkaa "lailliset" torrentit täältä : http://cyclingtorrents.nl/

clienttinä käytän tixatia   http://www.tixati.com/

kiva sitten ajaa traineria ja kyylää miten se päivän etappi menikään. Muutama noista käyttäjistä tekee koosteita joten aikarajoitteisillekkin löytyy katsottavaa.

----------


## rhubarb

> Tehkää niin kuin minä ja ladatkaa lailliset torrentit täältä : http://cyclingtorrents.nl/



Lailliset niin että luvat hankittu asianosaisilta televisioyhtiöiltä?

----------


## Polla

> Lailliset niin että luvat hankittu asianosaisilta televisioyhtiöiltä?



noh, sivuston mukaan melko laillista. Enimmäkseen kisoja joita kansalliset kanavat lähettävät, eivät hyväksy tuonne dokumenttejä, leffoja yms. tekijänoikeus suojan alla olevaa materiaalia. Mutta kummasti tuolla näkyy joitain vuoden -06 TFD DVD rip torrentteja, tiedä sitten onko maksetusta materiaalista kyse. Laitoin nyt " " lailliseen.

http://cyclingtorrents.nl/forums.php...ic&topicid=627 l

----------


## Laeski

> Vähän on vain huolestuttavia merkkejä ilmassa. Qatar, Oman ja Algarve näkyvät kaikki Eurosport 2 -kanavalla. Joo kyllä saa Pleijerillä näkymään mutta kun on lähetysajatkin sellaisia että kaipaisi tallennusmahdollisuutta.
> 
> Toivottavasti tässä on kysymys vain talviurheilusesongin aikaisesta poikkeusjärjestelystä.



Eikös Qatar tullut viime vuonnakin kakkoselta ja Omania ja Algarvea ei ole ennen näkynyt. Eli uskon että lisäävät vain tarjontaa.

Algarvea odotan innolla, tuttuja paikkoja...

----------


## A.A

> *(Britannian) Eurosportin pyöräilylähetykset 2011*
> 
> 6.2.-11.2. Tour of Qatar, LIVE
> 14.2.-19.2. Tour of Oman, daily coverage
> 16.2.-20.2. Volta ao Algarve, daily coverage
> 6.3.-13.3. Pariisi - Nizza, LIVE
> 9.3.-15.3. Tirreno - Adriatico, LIVE
> 19.3. Milano - San Remo, LIVE
> 27.3. Gent - Wevelgem, TBC*
> ...



Ja tärkeimmät tietysti unohdettu. Tai vielä pahempaa, manuaalisesti poistettu! Hyi, hyi, vetoo!

20.2 World Cup Track Classics Manchester, coverage
23.03-27.03 Track World Championships Netherlands, LIVE

*No, ihan sama mitä Britannian Eurosport näyttää, tulee meinaan jotain potkupallon Bundesliigan uusintoja Suomessa silloin kun Britit katsoo 2h koostetta Manchesterin World Cupin ratakisoista.*

----------


## VesaP

> Ei kun ihan sama kortti kuin aina ennenkin.



OT jatkuu kun kerta jo aloitin, niin täytyy selostaa lisää... Eli vika ilmeisesti nyt Conax adapterissa. Viikonloppuna värkkäsin kolmen eri satelliittipurkin kanssa tuota Canal Digitalin korttia ja Conax adapteria. Kortti toimi kuin junan vessa siinä purkissa missä ei tarvittu adapteria, mutta adapterin kanssa ei toiminut toisessa ollenkaan, ja toisessa antoi kokoajan samaa Card Erroria mitä tuossa toisessakin, mutta kun räpläsin aikani niin sain kanavat vähäksi aikaa näkyviin kunnes katosivat taas. Eli testin tuloksena sanoisin että 60 euron arvoinen Conax adapteri on viallinen. V*ttu. "Varmasti" kuitti vielä tallessa jossain. No, täytyy etsiä tai ostaa toinen kortti suosiolla...  :Vihainen:  Saiskohan verkkokauppa.comista jotain halvempaa mitä toi Citymarketin versio. Täytyy käydä katsomassa.

Edit: Saa näköjään. Täytynee pistää tilaukseen jos kuittia ei omasta kortista löydy enää.

Edit2: Paskat, laitoin tilaukseen samantien. Helpompaa kuin kuitin etsiminen...

----------


## equilibrium

Jaahas, heräsin talvihorroksesta vähän myöhässä. Onneksi Welhon kanavapaketin saa päivitettyä ja puolessa tunnissa näkyy taas Eurosport 2, joka oli talvitauolla.

----------


## rhubarb

Qataria: http://www.fromsport.com/v-0/18/36/v-183690.html. Todella paha sivutuuli, jännän näköistä tuo ajaminen.

----------


## kmw

Vähän saman näköistä menoa välillä kuin Raparperin TdH2010 videoissa :Sarkastinen: 

möks. en enää ikuna motkota että Vueltassa on tylsät maisemat.

----------


## equilibrium

> möks. en enää ikuna motkota että Vueltassa on tylsät maisemat.



Niinpä! Vaikka saa seurata töllöstä eikä tarvitse striimiä tuijottaa ruudulta, välillä käy myös ajamisen mielekkyys noissa maisemissa ihmetyttämään. Mutta vaihtaisin kyllä omat lenkkimaisemat ja lämpötilan hiekkaan ja helteeseen juuri nyt vaikka heti, jos olisi vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Lasol

> Niinpä! Vaikka saa seurata töllöstä eikä tarvitse striimiä tuijottaa ruudulta,



OT: Itse katson striimiä töllöstä (eurosportplayer.fi).

----------


## ristopee

Seuraavat lähetykset näyttävät olevan esp2:n puolella ti-ke välisenä yönä puolilta öin Omanin lähetys, keskiviikkona klo 11:30 sama uusintana ja sitten seuraavana yönä 00:00 Algarvee ja sen jälkeen lisää Omania. Kaipa noita voisi yrittää katsella kun ei vielä kovin myöhään tule.

----------


## rhubarb

Yllättääkö ketään jos kerron että €$2:n Oman-lähetys on myöhässä tenniksen takia?

----------


## ristopee

Nyt en löytänyt enää mistään tietoa että tulisi tuo Omanin lähetys. Eilen tuon tiedon bongasin telkku.comista. Nyt sekä telkku.com että eurosport.fi sanoo että Oman-lähetys tulisi vain keskiviikkona 10:30. Mitääh?

----------


## rhubarb

Oman-lähetykset tulevat joka päivä 10:30, mutta vastoin esitietoja Algarven järjestäjät eivät toimitakaan koosteita joten niitä ei näy.

----------


## SeWentwenty

Harmittavasti Eurosport 2:n puolelta.

----------


## A.A

> *(Britannian) Eurosportin pyöräilylähetykset 2011*
> 
> 6.2.-11.2. Tour of Qatar, LIVE
> 14.2.-19.2. Tour of Oman, daily coverage
> 16.2.-20.2. Volta ao Algarve, daily coverage
> 6.3.-13.3. Pariisi - Nizza, LIVE
> 9.3.-15.3. Tirreno - Adriatico, LIVE
> 19.3. Milano - San Remo, LIVE
> 27.3. Gent - Wevelgem, TBC*
> ...







> Ja tärkeimmät tietysti unohdettu. Tai vielä pahempaa, manuaalisesti poistettu! Hyi, hyi, vetoo!
> 
> 20.2 World Cup Track Classics Manchester, coverage
> 23.03-27.03 Track World Championships Netherlands, LIVE
> 
> *No, ihan sama mitä Britannian Eurosport näyttää, tulee meinaan jotain potkupallon Bundesliigan uusintoja Suomessa silloin kun Britit katsoo 2h koostetta Manchesterin World Cupin ratakisoista.*

----------


## rhubarb

Caubergin krossikisa menossa juuri nyt.

----------


## rhubarb

Volta ao Algarven viimeisen aika-ajoetapin livekuvaa pitäisi tulla täältä kello 14 (tänään sunnuntaina): http://www.digitalmaistv.com/

----------


## rhubarb

> Volta ao Algarven viimeisen aika-ajoetapin livekuvaa pitäisi tulla täältä kello 14 (tänään sunnuntaina): http://www.digitalmaistv.com/



Nyt on livenä, jos jollakulla pyörii vielä eilisen kooste, ladatkaa sivu uudestaan…

----------


## ussaf

Kuvaa tulee, kiitokset!

E: Ohjaus kyllä jättää vähän toivomisen varaa.

----------


## rhubarb

Tuossa olisi vielä portugalinkielinen livetickeri kun show näyttää olevan vain loppusuoralta: http://jornalciclismo.com/volta-ao-a...o-da-5ª-etapa

----------


## ristopee

Ei tuo kyllä nyt miltään kovin maantiepyöräilyn ilotulitukselta näytä. Kuvataan katsomoa, joku tulee joskus maaliin ehkä, ei mitään nimiä, aikoja, lähtölistoja tai muuta missään.

----------


## villef

Et Vetooo millään viittisi päivittää tuota ensimmäisen sivun toista viestiä koskemaan tämän vuoden lähetyksiä?
Olisi sitten helposti klikattavissa..

----------


## vetooo

> Et Vetooo millään viittisi päivittää tuota ensimmäisen sivun toista viestiä koskemaan tämän vuoden lähetyksiä?
> Olisi sitten helposti klikattavissa..



Hyvä huomio. Päivitän sen justiinsa. EDIT: Fixattu. Toivottavasti listasta saa jotain selvää... 
*
Seuratkaa kuitenkin tätä ketjua säännöllisesti. Joko allekirjoittanut tai muut käyttäjät informoivat varmasti kaikista tulevista tv-lähetyksistä ja striimeistä. Tai ainakin pyritään...*

Tässä Eurosportin tiedote maaliskuun pyöräilylähetyksistä: http://tv.eurosport.fi/cycling/parii...torynews.shtml



> 6.3.-13.3. Pariisi - Nizza, LIVE
> 9.3.-15.3. Tirreno - Adriatico, LIVE (etapit 1-5 Eurosport 2 -kanava, etapit 6-7 Eurosport-kanava)
> 19.3. Milano - San Remo, LIVE
> 23.3.-27.3. Ratapyöräillyn MM-kilpailut, Hollanti, LIVE



27.3. Gent - Wevelgem, Belgia -kilpailusta ei ilmeisesti ole tv-lähetystä.

----------


## ussaf

Jos Het Volkista ja K-B-K:sta on jo tiedossa striimejä, niin tänne kiitos!

----------


## ejex

Cyclingfans ainakin lupailee liveä molemmista.
http://cyclingfans.com/

----------


## rhubarb

Cyclingfansin sivu Omlooppiin lupailee paria-kolmea ei-rajoitettua striimiä joista molemmat käynnistyvät 15:25 täkäläistä aikaa:

http://www.rtbf.be/livecenter/live_o...wsblad?id=7623 on ensimmäinen julkaistu.

----------


## DeLillo

Tässä pitää hissuksiin alkaa valmistautua lähetykseen. Ei ole näköjään Matti irtiotossa, vaikka on varmasti yrittänyt päästä mukaan.

----------


## rhubarb

Lisävaihtoehtoja: http://www.yycast.com/deepak

----------


## spandex

> Lisävaihtoehtoja: http://www.yycast.com/deepak



Kiitos, tämä toimii.

----------


## ussaf

Kiitti, pistin pyörimään. Vissiin kohtuumärkä keli, vaikkei nyt sentään kaatosateelta näytä.

----------


## OJ

Yycast päätti lopettaa toimintansa ja rtbf ei toimi tällä mantereella. Onko löytynyt muita striimejä?

----------


## viller

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php

RTBF ja Sporza on ilmeisesti rajoitettu toimimaan vain Belgiassa. Ei toimi täälläkään ne.

----------


## ussaf

Espanjaks ois tää: http://www.wii-cast.tv/embed.php?fil...&vw=730&vh=400

Kokeilin Sporzaa ja RTBFää vielä vaihtamalla koneen kellon CET-aikaan, ei pelannut.

----------


## ejex

Tuo espanjalainen toimii jotenkin. Sääli, juuri kun sai opeteltua tuon flaaminkielen

----------


## ejex

Tulikohan skoudet vetämään töpselit seinästä tuolta YYCastilta? Hyvin pelas sen aikaa kun pelas!

----------


## vetooo

Tää pyörii mun koneella hyvin: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php

----------


## OJ

Toi jälkimmäinen linkki pelittää. Toi löyty Steephillin kautta. Espanjan kieli ja kevätklassikot eivät vain sovi yhteen...selostus pitää tulla Flaamin murteella.

----------


## rhubarb

YYCast toimii taas, siinä oli pieni katkos. (Sport-livez jatkolähettää samaa striimiä.)

----------


## ussaf

Itselläni YYCast toimii vain tätä kautta (mut hyvin toimiikin, ainakin just ny): http://teamskyfans.com/omloop.html

----------


## vetooo

> Toi jälkimmäinen linkki pelittää. Toi löyty Steephillin kautta. Espanjan kieli ja kevätklassikot eivät vain sovi yhteen...selostus pitää tulla Flaamin murteella.



Michel Wuyts on legendaarinen selostaja, vaikka kielestä en ymmärrä paljon mitään. Wuyts on siis tämä flaaminkielinen pyöräilyääni.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ajokeli ainakin on ihan oikea.

----------


## viller

Kuurne-striimi: http://static.infomaniak.ch/livetv/p...201_config.xml

edit: eipäs toimikkaan enää. Sports-livez näyttää toimivan.
edit2: http://www.veemi.com/watch?v=patje2

----------


## ejex

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php
Toimii myös!

----------


## kmw

Sviddu. Villerin linkki pelitti, mutta nyt se herjaa että olen väärässä maassa. Samoin tekevät kaikki Cyclingfans linkit. Onko täältä apuja?

edith. thnx ejex

----------


## Kal Pedal

Minullakin striimi pätkii koko ajan. LIenee monta katsojaa tai jotain.

----------


## rhubarb

sports-livez yrittää epätoivoisesti löytää jotain toimivaa striimiä, nyt siellä on joku vshare.tv joka kyselee jostain pluginin asentamisesta. Veemi sanoo että striimi on offline ja Cyclingfans on kaatunut.

http://live.cyclingnews.com/13.html on edes tickeri jota katsella.

----------


## OJ

Mikähän toi plugin oikein on mitä ne tyrkyttää noilla striimeillä?

----------


## OJ

Jeps...pelittää ton pluginin kanssa eikä se taida olla kuin semi-haitallinen

----------


## viller

MyP2P:ssä  listan ensimmäisenä oleva Danish Delightin linkki toimii. Vaatii vaa StreamTorrentin asentamisen.

----------


## rhubarb

http://fr.justin.tv/bobomelody#/w/912248256 ranskankielinen.

----------


## rhubarb

> Jeps...pelittää ton pluginin kanssa eikä se taida olla kuin semi-haitallinen



Eipä toimi täällä, mikään. No, justin.tv näyttään n. 10 sek. kerrallaan ennen kuin joutuu lataamaan sivun uudelleen. Turhauttavaa.

…

Eikä justin.tv:ssä toimi premium-aktivointi. MITÄ V… tämä on salaliitto.

----------


## OJ

> Eipä toimi täällä, mikään. No, justin.tv näyttään n. 10 sek. kerrallaan ennen kuin joutuu lataamaan sivun uudelleen. Turhauttavaa.



Channel 5 toimii edelleen, koita käynnistää selain uudestaan.

----------


## rhubarb

> Channel 5 toimii edelleen, koita käynnistää selain uudestaan.



Tiedä mikä IE/Windows plugini mahtaa olla kyseessä mutta ei toimi täällä (enkä odottanutkaan toimivan). Olkoon, turha tuohon on aikaa tuhlata.

----------


## vetooo

*Striimivinkkejä Pariisi-Nizzaan*

http://www.steephill.tv/paris-nice/#live
http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/1641
http://www.myp2p.eu/
http://www.myp2pforum.eu/threads/20232-Cycling-All-Streaming-and-TV-Info
http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/0/56/v-205667.htm

Eiköhän joku neuvokas löydä noista ensimmäisen toimivan striimin. Laittakaa tarkkaa osoitetta, kun liikkuvaa kuvaa on tarjolla. Omat voimani riittivät vain yo. listan kasaamiseen.  :Hymy:  Kaikille Eurosportin ystäville tiedoksi, että Pariisi-Nizzan 1. etapista on tunnin mittainen kooste kello 19.00 alkaen.

E: Pariisi-Nizza -ketjussa oiva maininta. Britannian Eurosport 2 -kanavan lähetys alkaa kello 14.15 Suomen aikaa. Siitä on takuulla ilmaisstriimikin.

----------


## ristopee

Tässä näyttää näkyvän brittien esp2, mutta tällä hetkellä on vielä joku hiihtojuttu menossa. Jännityksellä odotamme tuleeko pyöräilijät ruutuun.

http://embed.zonein.tv/plkgftdhgfhyd...10&w=900&h=650

edit: nyt alkoi pyörälähetys. Kuvalaatu on kyllä jotain pahvilaatikko- ja tiiliskiviresoluutioiden väliltä. Linkkihän löytyi vetooon kolmannesta linkistä.

----------


## vetooo

Kaikissa striimiosoitteissa kuva pätkii pahasti. Onko kaikilla sama ongelma?

----------


## ristopee

Nyt pätkii joo.

----------


## Cycledrophis

jep niin tekee

----------


## Grandi66

Menee hermot näitten pätkimisien kanssa :Vihainen:

----------


## Cycledrophis

> Menee hermot näitten pätkimisien kanssa



Hei sinä itse perustit tuon Valivali Topicin  :Leveä hymy: , silti tää on kurjaa just kun on jännää

----------


## ristopee

Sit kuva palaa just kun on tultu maaliin. No onneks sitä näytetään uusintana niin näki edes sen.  :Irvistys:

----------


## ristopee

Eurosport-lähetys alkoi vähintään 5min etuajassa.

----------


## Soolo

> Eurosport-lähetys alkoi vähintään 5min etuajassa.



näin on, vaihdoin kanavalle viittä vaille ja oli jo alkanu.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## rhubarb

Peterillä on vähän hakusessa noi nimet vielä, mm. “Kuneego” ja “Gierint Thomas”  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Polla

Se lähetys alkoi 10 vaille, mutta ette kyllä menettäneet mitään, Peter oli vähän jäässä, juttua ei meinannut tulla ja hapuilevaa oli. Kyllähän se sitten siinä lämpeni. 

Olipa huikeen jännä etappi! huh huijaa, fanitan voigtia ihan kympillä ja oli kyllä niin hienoa menoa.

----------


## fiber

Hieno päätös aloitusetapilla! Itse en kyllä usko Voigtin himmailleen, vaan mun silmiini näytti, että hän otti pykälää liian raskaan vaihteen, jolla ei pystynyt vastaamaan muiden loppuvetoon. 

Telkkarista ei muuten voinut valita selostuskieleksi englantia, vain suomi/ruotsi/tanska  :Irvistys:

----------


## Polla

> Itse en kyllä usko Voigtin himmailleen, vaan mun silmiini näytti, että hän otti pykälää liian raskaan vaihteen, jolla ei pystynyt vastaamaan muiden loppuvetoon.



Tai sitten 40 km:n kärsimys oli vain aivan liikaa tohon loppu sprinttiin. Huomenna olis vielä tasaista tarjolla joten luulen että Voigt lähtee irti ja kärsii, loppuviikon mäkimiehet sitten pitävät juhlaa.

----------


## rhubarb

http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/1649 löytyy PN-kuvaa kun ei kukaan vielä postannut.

----------


## vetooo

Eurosportilla on aika onneton lähetys Milano - San Remosta la 19.3. Kello 19.00 - 20.00 näytetään 1 tunnin mittainen kooste. Eläköön! Pitää kuitenkin ajatella positiivisesti ja toivoa, että La Primaverasta löytyy hyviä striimejä.

Olin tuossa jo perustamassa omaa ketjua, mikäli foorumilaisia olisi kiinnostanut avata 2011 ravintolakausi pyöräilyn seuraamisen merkeissä la 19.3., mutta se siirtyy myöhempään ajankohtaan.

----------


## HeliT

> fanitan voigtia ihan kympillä ja oli kyllä niin hienoa menoa.



OT: Jens on suuri suosikki  :Vink: !!

----------


## holapeelo

Näkyykö tän päivän (8.3.) etappia vielä missään? Ei malttaisi odottaa Eurosportin lähetyksen alkuun!  :Nolous:

----------


## Soolo

> Näkyykö tän päivän (8.3.) etappia vielä missään? Ei malttaisi odottaa Eurosportin lähetyksen alkuun!



Ei näy, live lähetykset alkavat klo 16.45 meikäläisten aikaa.

----------


## holapeelo

> Ei näy, live lähetykset alkavat klo 16.45 meikäläisten aikaa.



Blaah. No ei sit auta muu kuin odotella...

----------


## fiber

> Blaah. No ei sit auta muu kuin odotella...



Aina voit tietysti tarkistaa tilannetta virallisilta sivuilta.

----------


## holapeelo

> Aina voit tietysti tarkistaa tilannetta virallisilta sivuilta.



Se on ehkä jo liian tylsää.  :Leveä hymy:  Tosin muistan joskus e.i. (ennen internetiä) seuranneeni jtn tennisotteluita teksti-tv:stä, kun se oli ainoa tietolähde.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ristopee

Kolmelta näyttää alkavan eurosport2:n puolella Montepaschi Strade Bianche-kilpailua. Lieneekö joku kooste tms? Toisesta topicista pongasin että 5.3. oli jo tämä kilpailu.

Vähän hankalasti tulee ykkös- ja kakkospuolella samaan aikaan livelähetystä sen jälkeen. Pitänee silti keskittyä P-N:ään ja katsoa T-A:n joukkuetempo koosteena sen jälkeen.

----------


## ristopee

Selin sanoi just että ronde van vlaanderenista (tms) on tulossa 4,5h lähetys?!?! Jöesh!

----------


## PHI

Pariisi-Nizza striimi temposta:
http://www.stream2watch.com/index.ph...&videoid=19637

----------


## vetooo

Pariisi-Nizzan 7. etapin striimi: http://mypremium.tv/ (klikkaa "British Eurosport 2", joka löytyy oikealla olevasta palkista)

----------


## ristopee

Pätkiikö tuo muillakin?

----------


## Eepu

Pätkii...En viitsi katsella tuollaista jossa läppärin tuuletin huutaa täysillä ja pätkii...Katsotaan kiltisti kooste :Irvistys:

----------


## rhubarb

En edes katso mutta voin taata että pätkii. Ajattelin laittaa saunan päälle, käydä ajamassa pari tuntia peekoota ja nautiskella sitten kahdesta tunnin jälkilähetyksestä €$portilta klo 20 alkaen.

----------


## OJ

> Selin sanoi just että ronde van vlaanderenista (tms) on tulossa 4,5h lähetys?!?! Jöesh!



2009 RVV oli vissiing 5 tunnin lähetys Sporzalla ja siinä näytettiin kisaa paukusta alkaen. Muutaman kympin ne jätti näyttämättä, mutta oli hyvä nähdä mitä noissa kisoissa tapahtuu ensimmäisen tunnin aikana kun yleensä vaan kerrotaan, että eka tunti meni 48 km/h keskarilla tms. Porukka iskee ihan sikana heti paukusta koittaen hakea sitä oikeaa hatkaa.

----------


## rhubarb

No mitä helvettiä, nyt ne ovat aloittaneet koostelähetyksen ennen aikojaan…toivottavasti kooste on pidempi eikä vain siirretty tai mattimyöhäisiä voi harmittaa.

----------


## Soolo

> No mitä helvettiä, nyt ne ovat aloittaneet koostelähetyksen ennen aikojaan…toivottavasti kooste on pidempi eikä vain siirretty tai mattimyöhäisiä voi harmittaa.



onneks pidin kanavan auki, lähetys alkoi 25 vailla 8....

----------


## rhubarb

Tirrenoa: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/0/80/v-208168.html

----------


## Indurain

Mulla ei toimi kun tämmönen http://videochat.gazzetta.it/index_T...driatico.shtml

----------


## ussaf

Ite kattelin taas http://www.teamskyfans.com/live.html -saitilta  löytyvien kautta PN:aa ja Tirrenoa brittieurosportin kuvin ja äänin. Varmaan kerettiläistä, mutta pidän paljon enemmän Harmon&Kellystä kuin vaikka Selineistä. Hyvin näyttäis löytyvän aina striimi tuolta, ainakin nyt näiden meneillään olevien etappikisojen kanssa. Tosin  pois minusta Skyn kannattaminen!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Minä en pidä kaksikosta oikein yhtään, mulquisteilevat koko ajan. Asiantuntevaa kun nokkeluuksiltaan kerkeävät.

----------


## vetooo

Tällä hetkellä Tirreno-Adriaticon 5. etapin kooste Eurosportilla. Välittömästi sen jälkeen 6. etappi suorana lähetyksenä.

----------


## Yuggas

Ei mee oikein Peterillä selostus putkeen. Selostaa 5. etappia ja kertoo tilannetta jo 5. etapin jälkeen. Hmmh...

----------


## rhubarb

Tänään pitäisi jossain vaiheessa tulla Nokere Koersen striimiä. _Edit: 16:00 alkaen_.

----------


## villef

> Tänään pitäisi jossain vaiheessa tulla Nokere Koersen striimiä. _Edit: 16:00 alkaen_.



Saisitko vielä linkkiä?

----------


## rhubarb

> Saisitko vielä linkkiä?



Todennäköisesti http://live.sporza.be/cm/lmc/wielren..._Nokere_Koerse (nyt on jo ticker).

----------


## vetooo

Nokere Koersen striimi: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php

----------


## rhubarb

> Nokere Koersen striimi: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php



Vaatii vshare-mikälie-malwaren, http://www.yycast.com/embed.php?file...&vw=665&vh=500 on suora Flash.

----------


## Yuggas

Laitan tähänkin saman, minkä Yleinen keskustelu -puolelle 14.3.:

Jos olet Soneran kaapeliverkossa, niin nyt kaapelikortti vuodeksi 0 euroa. Kortin mukana ilmaiseksi *Eurosport*, TravelChannel ja Bonuskanava.

Lainaus Soneran sivuilta tarjousehdoista:
"_TeliaSonera Finland Oyj tarjoaa 11.1.–31.3.2011   kaapelitelevisioverkkonsa alueella kaapeli-TV-asiakkaille uuden   kaapelikortin avauksen sekä ensimmäisen vuoden maksutta. Kaapelikortti   normaalisti 21,78 €/vuosi. 12 kk jälkeen sopimus jatkuu toistaiseksi  voimassa olevana._"

Ja linkki: http://www.sonera.fi/tv/kaapeli-tv/kaapelikortti

Mukana siis Eurosportilta vain ykköskanava, mutta henk.koht. hyödynsin  tarjouksen, vaikka mulla playeriin lisenssi onkin. Eipähän tarvi  tuijottaa kokoajan postikortin kokoista ruutua läppäristä tai  vaihtoehtoisesti  full screen pikselimössöä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tänään kortti jo saapuikin ja hyvin toimii. Silmät kiittävät.  :Hymy:

----------


## ristopee

Onko Milano - San Remosta vielä mitään lähetyksiä?

edit: Tuolla näyttäisi olevan jotain, mutta kuvalähetys kisasta ei ole vielä menossa? EI ainakaan eurosportilla, jossa mielummin kerrotaan että kisa on menossa kuin näytetään sitä. Italokanavalla näyttäisi tulevan kuvaa itse kisasta...

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?ma...07&part=sports

----------


## rhubarb

Cyclingfans on kaatunut joten ei sieltä löydy juuri nyt, lähetyksien olisi pitänyt alkaa 15:30.

Edit: tuossa mahdollisesti: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php, tarttee vshare-malwaren joten en pysty varmistamaan.

Edit2: noni, steephillistä löytyy, http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/0/176/v-217644.html

----------


## Indurain

http://www.teamskyfans.com/live.html

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tosta Britti €urosport:

http://embed.zonein.tv/plkgftdhgfhyd...14&w=900&h=675

----------


## viller

Ensi sunnuntaina britti-Eurosportin ohjelmassa ratapyöräilyn mm-kisat, Criterium International sekä Gent-Wevelgem. Pohjoismaisen Eurosportin ohjelmassa *vain kaksi ensimmäistä.*

----------


## Soolo

Eurosport 2 lähettää huomisesta lähtien puolen tunnin koosteen Vueltan etapeista joka aamupäivä. Huomenna lähetys alkaa klo 12.00.

----------


## A.A

> Ensi sunnuntaina britti-Eurosportin ohjelmassa ratapyöräilyn mm-kisat, Criterium International sekä Gent-Wevelgem. Pohjoismaisen Eurosportin ohjelmassa *vain kaksi ensimmäistä.*



Tasapuolisuuden nimissä *ensimmäinenkin olisi riittänyt.*

----------


## bluebike

> Ensi sunnuntaina britti-Eurosportin ohjelmassa ratapyöräilyn mm-kisat, Criterium International sekä Gent-Wevelgem. Pohjoismaisen Eurosportin ohjelmassa *vain kaksi ensimmäistä.*



Harmittavaa, ettei Gen-Wevelgem kisaa näytetä.    Kisa oli aikaisemmin  tasamaata + 2x Kemmelberg + kinttupolkua + lopussa hyvää tietä maaliin.   Nyt mäkiä on lisätty lisää aikamoinen joukko.   Kisasta on tullut paljon valikoivampi.   
Samoin kisan ajankohta on muuttunut.   Aikaisemmin se oli "välikisa"  RVV ja Pariisi-Roubaux:n välissä.  Nyt sen on saanut oman viikonlopun.    Tosin.   Siitäkin huolimatta se on suurimmille tähdille (vain) lämmittelykisa ennen Rondea.  Todelliset paukut halutaan säilyttää seuraavaan viikonloppuun (kappelinmäelle).   Siis  Cancellara, Gilbert ja Boonen eivät välttämättä näy kärjessä.

----------


## Samuli

Tuolla on alkanut lähetys

http://www.rtbf.be/livecenter/live_a...landre?id=7863

----------


## rhubarb

Tänään tulee €$portilta illalla taas useampi tunti ratapyöräilyä, ensin eilisen kooste ja sitten tätä päivää. Olisikohan 18:30 eteenpäin tjsp.

----------


## ristopee

> Eurosport 2 lähettää huomisesta lähtien puolen tunnin koosteen Vueltan etapeista joka aamupäivä. Huomenna lähetys alkaa klo 12.00.



Taitavat olla sittenkin tämän vuoden katalonian ympäriajon koostelähetyksiä. Nyt alkanut lähetys ainakin alkuotsikoiden mukaan on vaikka ohjelmatiedoista voisi päätellä vueltan olevan kyseessä.

Laitoinpa tuosta vähän asiallista palautetta eurosportille tuosta vielä. Toivottavasti ottavat opiksi!

----------


## Leopejo

Yleissuositus:

Italian Raisport2 (eikä Raisport1) pitäisi olla nähtävissä normaalilla satelliitilla - ainakin Puolassa se näkyi ulkomaisten kanavien joukossa.

Tänä vuonna Raisport2 on nimetty Rai:n pyöräilykanavaksi  ja valikoima on muita vuosia kattavampi: esim. tällä viikolla Settimana Internazionale Coppi & Bartali (kooste joka ilta), ratapyöräilyn MM-kisat, peräti kolme puoliklassikkoa Belgiasta suorana (Dvars door Vlaanderen, E3 ja Gent-Wevelgem), plus viikottainen pyöräilyohjelma, jossa koosteita ammattilaisten, naisten ja puoliammattilaisten kilpailuista.

Raitre myös näyttää tärkeimmät kilpailut ja näkyy satelliitista, mutta yleensä Raisport2:n lähetys alkaa aikaisemmin.

Toisin kuin esim. Formulat, Rai:n pyöräilylähetykset näkyvät aina satelliittista. Sen sijaan nettistriimit näkyvät vain italialaisissa IP-osoitteissa.

----------


## kexi

> Yleissuositus:
> 
> Italian Raisport2 (eikä Raisport1) pitäisi olla nähtävissä normaalilla satelliitilla - ainakin Puolassa se näkyi ulkomaisten kanavien joukossa.
> 
> Tänä vuonna Raisport2 on nimetty Rai:n pyöräilykanavaksi  ja valikoima on muita vuosia kattavampi: esim. tällä viikolla Settimana Internazionale Coppi & Bartali (kooste joka ilta), ratapyöräilyn MM-kisat, peräti kolme puoliklassikkoa Belgiasta suorana (Dvars door Vlaanderen, E3 ja Gent-Wevelgem), plus viikottainen pyöräilyohjelma, jossa koosteita ammattilaisten, naisten ja puoliammattilaisten kilpailuista.
> 
> Raitre myös näyttää tärkeimmät kilpailut ja näkyy satelliitista, mutta yleensä Raisport2:n lähetys alkaa aikaisemmin.
> 
> Toisin kuin esim. Formulat, Rai:n pyöräilylähetykset näkyvät aina satelliittista. Sen sijaan nettistriimit näkyvät vain italialaisissa IP-osoitteissa.



RAI:ta minäkin suosittelen, jos vain satelliittivastaanotto on mahdollista. Näkyy hyvin pienellä antennilla ainakin vielä Tampereen korkeudella. Ja lähetykset näyttää olevan tänä vuonna erittäin kattavia, vaikkakin jonkun verran pomppivat Rai Sport 2:n Rai 3:n välillä.    

 Hyvää lähetyksissä on ollut vielä se, että Italiassa ajettavissa kisoissa Rai:lla on ollut selostaja (Paolo Savoldelli) tai jopa kaksi mikrofonin kanssa mootoripyörän ritsillä ajajien mukana. Kun jotain kisassa alkaa tapahtumaan niin selostajat ovat hyvin tapahtumien tasalla ja vaikka ei italiaa juuri ymmärtäisikään niin kuskien nimiä selostajat huutavat niin antaumuksella, että hyvin pääsee kiinni siihen kuka iskee ja kuka tippuu; ehkä jopa paremmin kuin Selinien avustuksella.    

Tämän kauden taidan olla kokonaan RAI:n ja satunnaisten striimien varassa. Ja opettelen italian alkeita...

----------


## Yuggas

E3 striimi: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php

Kovin on pätkivää mallia, mutta muuta toimivaa ei ole löytynyt.

----------


## ussaf

Tuo löytyi steephill.tv:n kautta ja näyttäis pelaavan: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/2/28/v-222932.html

----------


## vetooo

> E3 striimi: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php
> 
> Kovin on pätkivää mallia, mutta muuta toimivaa ei ole löytynyt.



Tässä paremmin pelittävä striimi: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/2/28/v-222932.html

EDIT: Siis toimii ainakin minulla pätkimättä.

----------


## rhubarb

Jännät paikat E3:ssa! Ja €$:llä taas tosiaan rataa, nyt just naisten omniumin tiputustajelu. Pyöräilyn juhlaa tänään.

----------


## viller

Eurosportilla tänään aikaisemmista ohjelmatiedoista poiketen:

19.45	
Pyöräily: Criterium International -etappikilpailu

----------


## rhubarb

Gent-Wevelgem alkaa justsillään:

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php
http://yycast.com/robie1

€sportilta myös kohtsillään Criterium Internationalin päivä 2 ja sen jälkeen rataa.

----------


## #Juha#

Panne LIVE 

http://teamskyfans.com/page470.html

----------


## vetooo

Driedaagse De Panne, 2. etappi, LIVE

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php
http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/2/56/v-225699.html

----------


## vetooo

Driedaagse De Panne, 3b. etappi, 14,7 km (ITT), LIVE

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php
http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/2/56/v-225699.html

----------


## Jopexi

Milläs suomeen saatavalla kanavalla on parasta maantie tarjontaa, onko mahdollista saada esimerkiksi GrandToureista pitempää lähetystä kuin se 50- 60 km lopusta? Ja mitä kustantaa?

Minkälaisia lähetyksiä eurosport tarjoaa GrandToureista? Varsinkin niitä kiinnostaisi seurata tarkemmin. Suositteletteko €S, onko edes muita saatavana ilman kalliita virityksiä?

----------


## vetooo

> Milläs suomeen saatavalla kanavalla on parasta maantie tarjontaa, onko mahdollista saada esimerkiksi GrandToureista pitempää lähetystä kuin se 50- 60 km lopusta? Ja mitä kustantaa?
> 
> Minkälaisia lähetyksiä eurosport tarjoaa GrandToureista? Varsinkin niitä kiinnostaisi seurata tarkemmin. Suositteletteko €S, onko edes muita saatavana ilman kalliita virityksiä?



Eurosport on varmaan edullisin ja kattavin tv-kanava ammattilaistason maantiepyöräilyssä, joka näkyy Suomessa.

Ranskan ympäriajon tasamaaetapeilla Eurosportin lähetys on noin 3-tuntinen. Siinä vaiheessa maaliin on matkaa 120-150 km. Monet vuoristo-osuudet näytetään livenä 0 km:stä maaliin asti, pisimmillään 6-7 tuntia. Italian ympäriajon päivät ovat näin ulkomuistista 2-2,5-tuntisia. Lähetysten alussa maaliin on matkaa noin 80-100 km. Espanjan ympäriajon livelähetykset ovat kaikista lyhimmät, noin 1,5-2-tuntisia. Tuosta tulee se n. 50-80 km.

Yhden päivän arvostetuimmista klassikoista on tarjolla useamman tunnin  suorat lähetykset. Esim. tämän viikon sunnuntaina poljettavasta Ronde  van Vlaanderenista näytetään 4,5 tuntia live-kuvaa. Sitten viikon  mittaisten etappikisojen lähetysten kestot ovat päivittäin 1-2 tunnin  luokkaa.

Kanavapakettien hinnat vaihtelevat ympäri Suomea. Niistä kannattaa tiedostella oman alueen operaattorilta. Eurosportin Player lienee 5 € / kk.

Jos haluaa olla maksamatta, niin netistä löytyy paljon hyviä striimejä. Ystävälliset foorumistit laittavat niitä tähän ketjuun kaikkien nähtäville aina kun kisat ovat käynnissä.

----------


## Analog Kid

> Jos haluaa olla maksamatta, niin netistä löytyy paljon hyviä striimejä.



Tuommoinen löytyi joku tovi sitten http://www.everythingon.tv/.  Löytyy brittien Eurosportit, Skysportit ja ESPN:t. Ei tuntuisi olevan lainkaan viivettä. Kannattaa luoda käyttäjätunnus niin pääsee seuraamaan ilman aikarajoituksia. Toinen sivusto melkein samalla tarjonnalla on http://mypremium.tv/. Tulee ehkä pienellä viiveellä, mutta ihan okei muuten.

----------


## viller

Ja jos haluaa kattavammat lähetykset kuin Eurosportilla niin pitäisi hankkia ainakin Italian, Ranskan ja Belgian kansalliset kanavat.

----------


## Jopexi

Kiitos sinulle, tunnut tietävän näistä.  :Cool: 

Striimejä on tullut katseltua jo vuosia, mutta nyt kiinnostaa jo sen verran, että lösähtäminen sohvalle suuresta ruudusta ajoa katsoessa houkuttelee!

----------


## m e r k s

> Kanavapakettien hinnat vaihtelevat ympäri Suomea. Niistä kannattaa tiedostella oman alueen operaattorilta. Eurosportin Player lienee 5 € / kk.



2.5€/kk on aika lähellä totuutta.

----------


## rhubarb

> Ranskan ympäriajon tasamaaetapeilla Eurosportin lähetys on noin 3-tuntinen. Siinä vaiheessa maaliin on matkaa 120-150 km. Monet vuoristo-osuudet näytetään livenä 0 km:stä maaliin asti, pisimmillään 6-7 tuntia. Italian ympäriajon päivät ovat näin ulkomuistista 2-2,5-tuntisia. Lähetysten alussa maaliin on matkaa noin 80-100 km. Espanjan ympäriajon livelähetykset ovat kaikista lyhimmät, noin 1,5-2-tuntisia. Tuosta tulee se n. 50-80 km.



Täytyy myös muistaa että yleensä livekuvaa ei edes tuoteta koko etapeilta vaan ainoastaan loppupuoliskolta, eli kyse ei ole (aina) siitä ettei €$ tai muu yhtiö viitsi koko pätkää näyttää. Ympäriajojen reittikartoissa on TV-lähetyksen alkamiskohta merkittynä.

----------


## J T K

Varustautuu vaan henkisesti siihen, että lähetysten alut saattavat siirtyä meneillään olevan tennis/snooker/yms. matsin takia (mikäli siis ovat aikataulustaan myöhässä). Eli voi tarkoittaa joskus aika pitkiäkin viivästyksiä lähetysten alkuun.

----------


## Leopejo

> Varustautuu vaan henkisesti siihen, että lähetysten alut saattavat siirtyä meneillään olevan tennis/snooker/yms. matsin takia (mikäli siis ovat aikataulustaan myöhässä). Eli voi tarkoittaa joskus aika pitkiäkin viivästyksiä lähetysten alkuun.



Ja joskus kooste illalla.

Se mikä minua eniten suututti, oli, ettei Australian MM-kisoja näytetty kokonaan suorana, vaan vasta aamulla. Eurosportilla on jokin tyhmä "lähetykset alkavat vasta 9.30" sääntö, mutta ovat sen rikkoneet monen monta kertaan, moottoripyöräilystä tennikseen.

Jotenkin itselläni on tunne, että Armstrong:n paluun jälkeisen huuman loputtua ja vetäytymisen jälkeen pyöräily on menettämässä sijaa Eurosportissa.

----------


## Samuli

Eurosportilta on tennis ohi ja kohta pitäisi alkaa Ronden lähetys.

Tuolta löytynee muutama striimi
http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/1773

----------


## loco

Ronde pyörii hyvin tuolla--> http://www.everythingon.tv/channel/view/eurosport-4

----------


## ristopee

Tällä viikolla näyttää tämän hetken tietojen mukaan eurosportilta  tulevan tänään ja huomenna Flaanderin kierroksen uusintakooste ja sunnuntaina 13.30-18.00 Paris-Roubaix.

----------


## vetooo

Baskimaan ympäriajo, 1. etappi, striimi: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/2/116/v-231685.html

----------


## vetooo

Baskimaan ympäriajo, 2. etappi, striimi: http://www.eitb.com/deportes/en-directo/

----------


## ristopee

Sama englanniks: http://embed.zonein.tv/plkgftdhgfhyd...26&w=900&h=675

----------


## vetooo

6.4. Scheldeprijs, Belgia | luokittelu 1. HC

Striimi: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/2/126/v-232681.html

----------


## DeLillo

^ Kiitokset linkistä. Näyttäisi lähtölistan perusteella olevan taas Helminen rivissä.

----------


## matik

Baskimaan ympäriajoa 4. etappi (englanniksi)

http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/2/116/v-231687.html

----------


## vetooo

> Baskimaan ympäriajoa 4. etappi (englanniksi)
> 
> http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/2/116/v-231687.html



Kiitokset linkistä. Tänään onkin todella kova 179,0 km:n vuoristoetappi.

Etapin profiili: http://vueltapaisvasco.diariovasco.c...bar-arrate.htm

Km. 85,4 Alto de Kanpazar (2ª) 3,4 kms / 6,09%
Km. 118 Alto de Karabieta (2ª) 4,6 kms / 8,48%
Km. 129,3 Alto de Miota (3ª) 3 kms / 3,17%
Km. 136,2 Alto de Areitio (3ª) 2,3 kms / 5,78%
Km. 148,3 Alto de Ixua (1ª) 4,8 kms / 8,44%
Km. 158,8 Alto de San Miguel (2ª) 4,8 kms / 5,63%
Km. 177,6 Alto de Usartza (1ª) 5,8 kms / 8,44%

Viimeisen nousun huipulta on vain 1,4 km etapin maaliin.

----------


## Leopejo

Veikkaan, että moottoripyöräkamerat ja ehkä ohjaus ovat Baskimaan oman television, sen verran pahalaatuista työtä tekevät. Helikopteri sen sijaan taitaa olla sama kuin Vueltassa, sillä laatu on tosi hyvä, mutta ei se yksin kaikkea tehdä, esim. kun kilpailu on pikkukylässä tai metsässä.

----------


## Maped

Baskituurin ratkaiseva 24km aika-ajo (in english)

----------


## DeLillo

Brabantse Pijl näkyy tuolta:

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php

----------


## vetooo

Vuelta a Castilla y Leonin 3. etappi, striimi: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/2/198/v-239816.html

Kyseessä on kilpailun kovin osuus, joka päättyy nousun laelle. Nousun profiili: http://www.climbbybike.com/profile.a...ountainID=4591

----------


## SykkeListi

Siellähän se Clentador ajelee ihan muina miehinä. Kiva hälle... :Vihainen:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Aika väsyneesti ajeli, muilla paremmat pihvit.

----------


## rhubarb

Amstel Gold: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php

Enkunkielinen (ja €$portin lähetys) kello 16:15.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Amstel Gold: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php
> 
> Enkunkielinen (ja €$portin lähetys) kello 16:15.



Näkeeköhän Amstelia mistään jälkikäteen? Eurosportin playerin juuri maksoin, mutta eihän siellä arkistossa olekaan nähtävästi juuri mitään...

----------


## Googol

> Näkeeköhän Amstelia mistään jälkikäteen? Eurosportin playerin juuri maksoin, mutta eihän siellä arkistossa olekaan nähtävästi juuri mitään...



Huomenna näyttäisi tulevan kooste 9:45-11:00. Tai sitten torrenttina.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Joo torrentti näytti löytyvänkin nyt.

----------


## ristopee

Huomenna keskiviikkona eurosport näyttää fleche wallonea alkaen 15:00 ja sunnuntaina L-B-L alkaen 15:15.

----------


## Leopejo

Raisport2, Fleche:n lisäksi, näyttää koosteen Giro del Trentinosta joka ilta klo 20. Jälkipalaksi kooste U23 World Cup-etappiajosta Toskanassa.

----------


## asb

> Huomenna keskiviikkona eurosport näyttää fleche wallonea alkaen 15:00 ja sunnuntaina L-B-L alkaen 15:15.



Nyt jos Gould äkkiä tekee selvää tosta honkkarissta, niin päästään pyöräilyn pariin. Stephillin kautta löytyi toimiva streami.

----------


## m e r k s

> Nyt jos Gould äkkiä tekee selvää tosta honkkarissta, niin päästään pyöräilyn pariin. Stephillin kautta löytyi toimiva streami.



Tämä ainakin toimii tällä hetkellä: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/4/70/v-247107.html

----------


## rhubarb

Telkussa näkyy myös ja Masa kuvissa paljon, hatkalla on todella vahva etumatka.

----------


## ristopee

http://www.yycast.com/embed.php?file...&vw=610&vh=480

Tour de romandiee, kattellaan jos kohta tulis eurosportilta englanninkielistä striimii.

ja sitten sitä enkkua:

http://embed.zonein.tv/plkgftdhgfhyd...74&w=900&h=675

----------


## ristopee

Lisää romandiee, tosin aika postikorttikatsomista kun ei ainakaan minulla suostu venymään full screeniksi. Eurosport 2:lta siis tämä.

----------


## rhubarb

Romandien ratkaiseva aika-ajo hollanniksi: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php. Enkuksi lupailtu http://mypremium.tv/em/11/s2.shtml mutta ei vielä alkanut.

----------


## vema60

*Parhaillaan menossa
*

TV2 Ke 04.05.2011 klo: 14.45*Suurin voitto*

 		Tour de France on maailman suurin pyöräilykilpailu ja tanskalainen  Brian Holm on yksi menestyvimmistä valmentajista. Mutta vielä tärkeämpi  kuin taistelu kilpailutuloksista on hänen taistelunsa syöpää vasten

----------


## rhubarb

Giro alkaa tänään, Eurosportilta HD-lähetys 16:45 (105 min) joskin taitaa siinä taas olla jotain tennistä kummittelemassa edellä.

Striimejä sitä mukaa kun niitä ilmestyy.

----------


## Leopejo

www.gazzetta.it piti jo ilmestyä striimi klo 16, muttei näy vielä.

----------


## Leopejo

Kilpailu ei ole vielä alkanut, mutta Gazzettan video löytyy jo osoitteelta:

http://videochat.gazzetta.it/index_giro.shtml

----------


## rhubarb

﻿﻿﻿﻿http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/6/20/v-262001.html

----------


## kmw

http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/diretta.h...0-ebf161d164fc

edith. raparperin linkissä puhutaan lontoota http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/6/20/v-262001.html

----------


## hnd

Tuolta saa valita kameran jota seuraa, tosin tulee muutaman sekunnin ES:n jäljessä
http://www.raisport.rai.it/dl/raispo...36e0b2821.html
Ainakin minun koneellanin pitää välissä refreshata ennenkuin kameran vaihto toimii oikein.

Edit: toimii ajoittain

----------


## vetooo

Eurosportin Giro-lähetyksen alku venyy ainakin 45 minuutilla. Tädit hakkaavat karvapalloa ja menossa on vasta 2. erän alku. Tennisottelu seurataan joka tapauksessa loppuun ennen kuin siirrytään pyöräilyyn.

----------


## Eepu

Ei viitsi imuroida Microsoft tuubaa koneelle, karvapallon voisi siirtaa kakkoselle kun ei ole edes mikään kovin peli...Aina meitä dissataan :Vihainen:

----------


## vetooo

Striimi 5. etapista (italiaksi): http://videochat.gazzetta.it/index_giro.shtml

----------


## rhubarb

€$ englanniksi: http://www.webcaston.com/e41IHpTo8DYY9og

----------


## kauris

Onko joku bongannut sivustoa, jolta tämän päivän etappi näkyisi?

----------


## vetooo

> Onko joku bongannut sivustoa, jolta tämän päivän etappi näkyisi?



http://videochat.gazzetta.it/index_giro.shtml

Kello 15.45.

Eurosportin lähetys alkaa jälleen kerran myöhässä tennisottelun venymisen takia. Tädit pelaavat nyt 3. erää ja tilanne on 2-3.

----------


## rhubarb

http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/diretta.h...0-ebf161d164fc

Toinen jos edellisestä ei näy kuin musta laatikko.

----------


## Maped

http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/6/20/v-262001.html

Ja englanniksi

----------


## rhubarb

Enkun €$: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/6/20/v-262001.html

Tänään koko etappi!

----------


## vetooo

Striimi (italiaksi): http://videochat.gazzetta.it/index_giro.shtml

----------


## rhubarb

Tästä linkistä voi myös valita 2 kiinteästä mopokuvayhteydestä (ilman selostusta mutta äänellä), ihan hauska lisä: http://www.raisport.rai.it/dl/raispo...tml?refresh_ce

----------


## kmw

Cyclingfans-sivulle koitin mennä ja tämä tuli???

*Forbidden*

 You don't have permission to access / on this server.
  Apache Server at www.cyclingfans.com Port 80

saisinko linkin e-sport striimiin, plz.

----------


## rhubarb

Eipä ole löytynyt toimivaa €$-striimiä.

----------


## matik

http://embed.zonein.tv/plkgftdhgfhyd...74&w=900&h=675

siitä  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

thnx. Lontoo taipuu meikältä inasen paremmin kuin italia.

----------


## rhubarb

Erittäin hieno striimi AToC:iin: http://tracker.amgentourofcalifornia.com/.  On kuvaa, dataa ja vaikka mitä!

----------


## Vitamin A

> Erittäin hieno striimi AToC:iin: http://tracker.amgentourofcalifornia.com/.  On kuvaa, dataa ja vaikka mitä!



Kiitos tuosta. Hieno on, tosi informatiivinen!

----------


## rhubarb

> Erittäin hieno striimi AToC:iin: http://tracker.amgentourofcalifornia.com/.  On kuvaa, dataa ja vaikka mitä!



Samasta taas kohtapuoleen, nyt näemmä tulee eilisen uusintaa.

----------


## rhubarb

> Erittäin hieno striimi AToC:iin: http://tracker.amgentourofcalifornia.com/.  On kuvaa, dataa ja vaikka mitä!



Ja taas. €$2:lta tulee myös suoraa jo, siirtyy ykköselle joskus yhden aikoihin.

----------


## rhubarb

Jaa eikun ykköseurolta tuleekin jälkilähetys alkaen tuosta toiseksi viimeisestä mäestä…

----------


## Jopexi

Mihinkäs aikoihin on saatavana striimiä AToC:iin? Pistäkääs linkkiin!

----------


## SeWentwenty

http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

----------


## rhubarb

> Erittäin hieno striimi AToC:iin: http://tracker.amgentourofcalifornia.com/.  On kuvaa, dataa ja vaikka mitä!



Täältä taas kello 0:00. Sitä ennen varmaan eilisen koostetta.

----------


## Vasenpakki

http://livetv.ru/en/

Siinä yksi striimisaitti lisää. Tähän asti on löytynyt katseltavaa, myös pyöräilyä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Pitkästa aikaa yritän katsoa Eurosport playerin kautta. Ja yritykseksi tuntuu jäävän.

----------


## rhubarb

> Erittäin hieno striimi AToC:iin: http://tracker.amgentourofcalifornia.com/.  On kuvaa, dataa ja vaikka mitä!



Jälleen kerran, tänään vuorossa hirmunousu Mt. Baldylle. Saa nähdä voittaako jompikumpi kaljukaksikosta nimikkoetapin.

€$portin lähetys on myöhässä potkunyrkkeilyn takia.

----------


## ussaf

pätkiikö muilla tämä ES-streami http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/6/82/v-268364.html ja jos kyllä, onko ehdottaa vaihtoehtoista? gazzettan kautta toki toimii ja rivakasti, mutta kun mieluusti ymmärtäis jotain selostuksestakin...

----------


## derosa

> pätkiikö muilla tämä ES-streami



Pätkii niin "pirrrruusti" tämä PlusTv:n Eurosport! Olin jo heittää toivon; en tv:tä! Suomalaisena taidan taas alistuen mukautua tähänkin vastoinkäymiseen.

----------


## kauris

Mä en saa töissä näkymään kuin tuon Gazzettan. Sitä on turha yrittää taustalla kuunnella, kun ei ymmärrä kuin sanan sieltä, nimen täältä.

----------


## rhubarb

Belgian ympäriajon 4. etappi alkaa justsillään: http://www.rtbf.be/livecenter/live_t...ape-4?id=15813. Mukana mm. Gilbert.

€$ taitaa olla myöhässä Ranskan Avointen takia (jos eivät katkaise lähetystä) joten Gazettan/RAIn striimit:

http://videochat.gazzetta.it/index_giro.shtml
http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/diretta.h...0-ebf161d164fc

----------


## gallodepelea

Belgian ympäriajo jatkuu, mm. täällä:

http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/6/192/v-279221.html

Jos jostain sais vielä englanninkielisen selostuksen niin se olis kiva.

----------


## rhubarb

Todennäköisesti maailman huonoin striimi USA:n mestaruuskisoista, mutta on siinä joku ticker/tsätti jotta pysyy kärryillä: http://www.usacyclingchampionships.com/

----------


## vetooo

Sveitsin ympäriajo, 2. etappi: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/8/110/v-291130.html

----------


## rhubarb

€$2:lta juuri nyt jotain DH-kisaa.

…

Viiden aikoihin pitäisi tulla Suissea striimeistä.

----------


## rhubarb

Suisse (en): http://www.yycast.com/embed.php?file...&vw=640&vh=360

----------


## rhubarb

> Suisse (en): http://www.yycast.com/embed.php?file...&vw=640&vh=360



Tänään http://www.yycast.com/embed.php?file...=640&vh=360#cf

----------


## rhubarb

6. etappi Sveitsistä alkaa parin minuutin sisällä: http://www.yycast.com/embed.php?file...&vw=640&vh=360

----------


## vetooo

Sveitsin ympäriajo, 9. etappi (ITT): http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/8/110/v-291130.html

----------


## MSK

ESPN Classic kanava näyttää menneiden vuosien Tour de France etappien koosteita. 

Tänään:
klo 13:00 Tour de France 2004: 17th Stage: Bourg d'Oisans - Le Grand Bornand
klo 19:00 Tour de France 2005: 20th Stage, Saint Etienne - Saint Etienne

Huomenna:
klo 21:00 Tour de France 2002: Stage 14: Lodève - Mont Ventoux
klo 22:00 Tour de France, 2003: 15th Stage: Bagnères-de-Bigorre - Luz Ardiden

----------


## luca

Tulihan nuo tsekattua, ja taas palautuivat mieleen antipatiat turhan ylivoimaista Texasin yksipallista kohtaan. No, comeback korjasi paljon, ja toivotan Lancelle kaikkea hyvää.

----------


## kmw

Jotakin kansallista pööräilyä tänään iltapäivällä.

http://www.lshunter.tv/other-live-streaming-video.html

----------


## vetooo

Striimejä maiden mestaruuskisojen maantielle

Belgia: http://www.rtbf.be/livecenter/live_championnat-de-belgique-de-cyclisme?id=16563 / http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/8/194/v-299402.html
Hollanti: http://nos.nl/sport/livestream/stream/148/
Ranska: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/10/0/v-300040.html

_Kiitokset kmw:lle._

----------


## vetooo

*Striimejä Ranskan ympäriajoon*

http://www.myp2p.eu/favourite.php
http://www.steephill.tv/tour-de-france/#live
http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/2318

----------


## nuubiainen

Mitä roskaa toi Eurosportin striimi nyt näyttää? Eikö sieltä pitäisi tulla TdF:aa?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Jiiaa

Lähetys ilmeisesti 30min myöhässä striimin kautta jos oikeen ymmärsin?

----------


## viller

Ei liene katastrofi jos sunnuntain etapin uusinnasta jää osa näkemättä.

----------


## Jiiaa

Pointti oli siinä että klo 14.30 tuli vielä kanavalta hömppävideoita eikä pyöräilyä. Myöskin 10 etappi alkaa siis 30 min myöhässä.

----------


## rhubarb

Niin, urposport ei yleensä ymmärrä pätkiä uusintaa vaikka se olisi myöhässä mutta tällä kertaa näyttää niin tehneen.

----------


## Jiiaa

Nyt näyttäis lähetys olevan ajallaan tuola live striimin puolellakin http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/10/16/v-301618.html

----------


## gali

En tiedä saako tällaisia paljastaa.
Kun streemit alkaa tökkimaan, selostus on puolaksi ja lähetys luonnollisesti katkeaa kesken etapin ratkaisuvaiheiden.
Muuta Iso-Britanniaan.
Samaa olen käyttänyt Formula 1 kilpailuissa.

1) Lataa ja käynnistä
http://expatshield.com/

2) mene sivulle
http://www.itv.com/itv4/

3) Odota hetki

Hyviä puolia. 
- Kuvan laatu (formuloissa jopa HD) pyöräilyssä taitaa olla about perus tv-kuva. (puolen ruudun kokoisena, hieman heikkenee koko ruudun kokoisena, mutta hyvä kuitenkin.)
- Vaihtuvat mainokset eli ei tarvitse tuhatta kertaa kunnella i´m Tyler Farrar... jne Eurosportilla on aina samat mainokset.... (Etkä voi ostaa tuotteita, kun niitä et Suomesta löydä.)
- Kuva ei töki , jos ja kun nettikaista riittää.
- Selostajat ihan jees.
- Vainoharhaisille hyvä vaihtoehto siirtää muukin nettiliikenne "anonyymi"-palvelimen kautta rullaavaksi.

----------


## rhubarb

Expatshield vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä, mutta suosittelen tarkistamaan mitä se tarkkaanottaen asentaa kun muutenhan tuo toimii ilmeisesti ihan perus-VPN:n kautta. Vain Windexille, tietysti.

Pitääkin katsoa saako haisteltua nuo VPN-asetukset niin saisi mäkkärilläkin toimimaan.

----------


## TuFf

eikös ihan proxy-asetusta muuttamalla eli uk-proxy ja sitte brittien nettistriimii kattomaa. pitäs toimii. ongelma on löytää toimiva proxy...

----------


## rhubarb

> eikös ihan proxy-asetusta muuttamalla eli uk-proxy ja sitte brittien nettistriimii kattomaa. pitäs toimii. ongelma on löytää toimiva proxy...



Niin. Expatshieldillä on kuulopuheiden mukaan hyvä kaistanleveys ja se on ilmainen, joten se on monelle hyvä vaihtoehto olettaen ettei se asenna mitään kyseenalaista. Ajattelin laittaa sen pyörimään VirtualBoxiin.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tää on nyt tarkin löytämäni: http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/10/16/v-301618.html

----------


## Raijkaard

Toimiiko porukalla suomenkielinen selostus Eurosportin playerissä? Näyttäs tällä hetkellä ainakin itellä tulevan norjaksi.

----------


## Privileged

Joo, ei toimi mullakaan suomenkielinen selostus  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Huilutane

Suomenkielinen selostus näyttää tulevan tanskan paikalta.

----------


## polkadot

Jes, sieltä se Peter löytyi. Kiitos Huilutane!

----------


## Raijkaard

> Suomenkielinen selostus näyttää tulevan tanskan paikalta.



Kiitti vinkistä, pompottelin noi kielivalikot läpi, mutta taisin hylätä valinnan liian aikaisin kun samantyylinen molotus jatkui heti vaihdon jälkeen. Toivottavasti homma nyt toimisi lähetyksen ajan.

----------


## Betonireisi

WTF, ESplayer tarjoaa vain jotain ranskankielistä virheilmoitusta.....uutiset ja biljardi kyllä näkyy, ja tour ilman selostusta........tahtoo Seliinit! Apuja, anyone?

----------


## arisaast

> WTF, ESplayer tarjoaa vain jotain ranskankielistä virheilmoitusta.....uutiset ja biljardi kyllä näkyy, ja tour ilman selostusta........tahtoo Seliinit! Apuja, anyone?



Täällä sama.

----------


## kmw

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php on toiminut pätkimäti. Selostus Harmooni & Kelly

----------


## Terde

Hienoa hienoa, kuvanlaatu valitaan automaattisesti netin nopeuden mukaan -> huonompi kuin ennen. Paras laatu käytti verkkoa ennen noin 200-300kt ja nyt valittu paras ottaa hieman päälle 100kt. Toimii hienosti.

Selostusvalikko on päin veetä. Suomenkieli löytyi tanskan kohdalta. 

Oiskohan pitänyt jatkaa sitä BETA-testausta hieman pidempään...

Voipi olla, että laitan rekkulaa liikkeelle.

----------


## Raijkaard

> Hienoa hienoa, kuvanlaatu valitaan automaattisesti netin nopeuden mukaan -> huonompi kuin ennen. Paras laatu käytti verkkoa ennen noin 200-300kt ja nyt valittu paras ottaa hieman päälle 100kt. Toimii hienosti.



Joo, en kanssa ihan tajua minkälaista snööreniä pitkin ne ton fiidinsä lähettää. Full ratella laatu on ihan samanlaista paskaa kuin ilmaisissakin striimeissä ja "buffering"iä sai tänäänkin kyylätä noin kolme kilometriä ennen maalia semmosen yhtäjaksoisen minuutin pätkän. Tuskin sitä parempaa tavaraa enää edes lähetetään. Kunhan vain jättäisi jäätymättä.

----------


## Raijkaard

Nyt, kun on tullut paukutettua turpaa eurosportin soittimen heikkoudesta, niin nyt pitää alustavasti vähän kehua, kun näyttäs aihetta olevan. Tänään uusi versio soittimesta tuntuu ainakin näin alustavasti toimivan hyvin, myös kuvanlaatu on huomattavasti aiempaa parempaa. Toivotaan, että kestää koko lähetyksen. Hyvä eurosport!

----------


## arisaast

> WTF, ESplayer tarjoaa vain jotain ranskankielistä virheilmoitusta.....uutiset ja biljardi kyllä näkyy, ja tour ilman selostusta........tahtoo Seliinit! Apuja, anyone?



Onko muilla tätä ongelmaa vielä? Eilen homma toimi, mutta nyt taas ei.  :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

http://www.stopstream.tv/ch3.html toistaiseksi toiminut oikein hyvin.

----------


## Tuomo O

Onko striimiä, josta IPadilla jotain näkyisi?

----------


## Terde

> Onko muilla tätä ongelmaa vielä? Eilen homma toimi, mutta nyt taas ei.



Täytyy itse nyt perua pahat sanat. Eilen toimi hyvin ja tänään todella hyvin. Tunnin aikana ollut bufferi kerran ja kuvanlaatu on huomattavasti parempi kuin aikaisemmin. Tiistaina nopeus oli 400kbs ja nyt pyörii jatkuvasti 1800kbs:llä. Selinitkin löytyvät oikeasta kohdasta.

Eli mulla ainakin kaikki ongelmat kadonnut. Jos jatkuu tällä tasolla, joutuu kyllä laittamaan ylistävää palautetta ES:lle.

----------


## kmw

http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/10/16/v-301618.html ja tuo edell. postaamani näkyyvät MacBookilla joten eiköhän IPadillakin.

----------


## rhubarb

> http://www.fromsportcom.com/v-2/10/16/v-301618.html ja tuo edell. postaamani näkyyvät MacBookilla joten eiköhän IPadillakin.



iPad ei tue Flashia.

----------


## kmw

En sitten laitakkaan semmosta.

----------


## PHI

HTC Desire HD tukee Flashia. Hyvin näkyy striimit.

----------


## msl

Pakko avautua Eurosportplayeristä.

Testivideo toimi eilen Linuxilla. Striimi ei toiminut. No kokeilin sitten perheen vähän vanhaa mäkkiä. No ei toimi. Toinpa sitten tänään ihka uuden windows 7- läppärin töistä ja hihhei toimii pikkukuvalla, mutta silverlight kaatuu heti full screen moodissa. Kuva pykii pikkukuvallakin 10 sekunnin välein muutaman sekunnin. Kaistaa pitäisi olla riittämiin.

Summa summarum: Joka kerta kun olen näistä vod-palveluista maksanut saa sontaa käteen (mm. Viasatin fudikset) ja pakko jatkaa vähemmän laillisella linjalla. Maksettu on mutta, kun rahalle ei saa vastinetta niin...

----------


## m e r k s

> Täytyy itse nyt perua pahat sanat. Eilen toimi hyvin ja tänään todella hyvin. Tunnin aikana ollut bufferi kerran ja kuvanlaatu on huomattavasti parempi kuin aikaisemmin. Tiistaina nopeus oli 400kbs ja nyt pyörii jatkuvasti 1800kbs:llä...



Eipä tähän ole paljoa lisättävää: viime perjantaina katsoin tourin ajeskelua pikselimössöstä - nyt kun on alkanut kilpailullisesti tapahtumaan, niin kuvanlaatukin on ihan toista luokkaa. Uusi versio playerista futaa...  :Hymy:

----------


## Betonireisi

> Uusi versio playerista futaa...



Ei futaa, herjaa ranskaksi jotain?? IE ja Firefox molemmissa sama juttu, 2 eri koneella kokeiltu....surkeeta! Ilman selostusta toimii kyllä?!

----------


## Keltaruusu

Hei hei (selinimäisen pirteästi!)

Sunnuntaille 24.7. tuli juhlakutsu, ja niin ihanaa kuin se onkin, menee päällekkäin viimeisen etapin kanssa. AAARGHHH.
Nauhoittava digiboksi ei jostain syystä nauhoita Eurosportia, kokeiltu on, joten tämä on apupyyntö, teknisesti ei-taitavalta henkilöltä:  

Jos joku ystävällinen sielu nauhoittaa ko. lähetyksen su, niin osaisiko samainen kultasydän siirtää sen youtubeen? Vai onko se laitonta... Kernaasti kisan näkisin, ja KUULISIN P & C- kaksikon jutustelun. Kiitos jo etukäteen!!!

----------


## pste

Onko mitään keinoja saada omaa kaistaa suunnattua tuohon striimiin, kun tuntuu että pätkii koko ajan? Käyttiksenä OSX.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Nauhoittava digiboksi ei jostain syystä nauhoita Eurosportia, kokeiltu on, joten tämä on apupyyntö, teknisesti ei-taitavalta henkilöltä



Eräänä mahdollisena ratkaisuehdotuksena toiselta teknisesti ei-taitavalta henkilöltä: ota kortti (tai korttimoduuli) television korttipaikasta ja laita se digiboksin korttipaikkaan ja hep voilà!

PS asiaan voi - niin luulen, mutta en osaa neuvoa - vaikuttaa myös se, katsotko kaapelin vai antennin kautta tai tavallista kuvaa vai HD:tä.

----------


## Korppu

ei tunnu millään löytyvän toimivaa streamia

----------


## kervelo

Tanskalaisten tekemä mielenkiintoinen tunnin dokumentti Andyn valmistautumisesta Touriin uuden tiimin kanssa.

http://www.dr.dk/nu/player/#/andy-schlecks-tour/12745

----------


## Soolo

Tour of Utah suora lähetys alkoi äsken (etappi 1)
http://ec2.tourofutah.com/tourtracker/

----------


## vetooo

> Tour of Utah suora lähetys alkoi äsken (etappi 1)
> http://ec2.tourofutah.com/tourtracker/



Tämän jenkit osaavat. Liveseurannassa on kaikki oleellinen data striimineen. Eurooppalaisilla kisajärjestäjillä on opittavaa.

----------


## rhubarb

> Tämän jenkit osaavat. Liveseurannassa on kaikki oleellinen data striimineen. Eurooppalaisilla kisajärjestäjillä on opittavaa.



Joo, hieno on. Sama softa kuin ToCissa oli.

----------


## rjrm

> Joo, hieno on. Sama softa kuin ToCissa oli.



Nyt pyörii taas. Kesti tosin hetken, että livekuva alkoi näkyä. Onpa tosiaan statistiikat fiksusti!
RM

----------


## BONK

> Tämän jenkit osaavat. Liveseurannassa on kaikki oleellinen data striimineen. Eurooppalaisilla kisajärjestäjillä on opittavaa.



Ihan parhainta, kertakaikkiaan! Ei parempaa osaa edes toivoa.

Ehkä tietysti hieman, jos voisi saada valitsemansa ajajan kypäräkameran live-kuvaa HD:na valkokankaalle ja samalla polkea trainerilla siten, että maaston muodot, peesi, ym. ym. muutujat vaikuttaisivat vastukseen...

----------


## rhubarb

Ainoa toimiva striimi Enecosta tällä hetkellä: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php

Eurosportilta tulee mäkihyppyä. Elokuussa. >.<

----------


## vetooo

USA Pro Cycling Challenge

Prologin sstriimi: http://shacktracker.usaprocyclingchallenge.com/

Lähtöajat (9 tuntia lisää, niin saadaan Suomen aikavyöhyke). Cadel Evans on viimeinen lähtijä, klo 00.34 Suomen aikaa.

----------


## rhubarb

Tiistaista alkaenhan Coloradosta tulee €uro$portiltakin lähetys.

----------


## mievain

Löytyyköhän tuohon Coloradon kisaan etappikarttaa, jossa olisi nousut merkitty myös kategorioihin? On sen verran uusi tuttavuus, etten osaa niitä suhteuttaa ilman.

----------


## Googol

> Löytyyköhän tuohon Coloradon kisaan etappikarttaa, jossa olisi nousut merkitty myös kategorioihin? On sen verran uusi tuttavuus, etten osaa niitä suhteuttaa ilman.



Kisan kotisivuilta http://www.usaprocyclingchallenge.com/ löytyy ainakin etappien kartat ja profiilit. Ja aikatauluista myös kategoriat. Yhdessä ei ole löytynyt.

----------


## vetooo

> USA Pro Cycling Challenge
> 
> Striimi: http://shacktracker.usaprocyclingchallenge.com/



Sama URL pelittää koko kilpailun ajan. Nyt menossa 1. etappi. Jenkit on kurkoja ainakin jossain asiassa - pyöräilystriimeissä. Ei taida jaksaa töllätä osuutta loppuun, joten siinä tapauksessa menee filujen imuttamiseksi aamulla.

----------


## ussaf

Mistäs kantsis väijyä streamia XC:n MM-lähtöihin?

----------


## perryman

MM-kisat näkyvät Eurosportilla suorana seuraavasti:

*19. syyskuuta 2011*

11:00
Suora
PYÖRÄILY: Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kisat, Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Naiset Juniorit 

14:30
Suora
PYÖRÄILY: Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kisat, Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Alle 23-vuotiaiden aika-ajo

*20. syyskuuta 2011*

10:30
Suora
PYÖRÄILY: Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kisat, Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Miehet Juniorit 

15:00
Suora
PYÖRÄILY: Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kisat, Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Naisten Aika-ajo 

*21. syyskuuta 2011*

13:30
Suora
PYÖRÄILY: Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kisat, Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Miesten aika-ajo 

*23. syyskuuta 2011*

10:30
Suora
PYÖRÄILY: Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kisat, Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Naiset Juniorit 

14:00
Suora
PYÖRÄILY: Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kisat, Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Alle 23 

*24. syyskuuta 2011*

10:00
Suora
PYÖRÄILY: Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kisat, Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Miehet Juniorit 

14:30
Suora
PYÖRÄILY: Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kisat, Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Naiset

*25. syyskuuta 2011*

 12:30
Suora
PYÖRÄILY: Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kisat, Kööpenhamina, Tanska
Miesten Maantieajo

----------


## Mikko Kivi

> Mistäs kantsis väijyä streamia XC:n MM-lähtöihin?



freecaster.tv näyttää ainakin kisat Livenä. Maksullinen tosin jollei sitten ole onnistunut saamaan itselleen ilmaista unlock koodia :-) Kiitos Scott-Sports.com
Naisten XC kisan alkuun enää 25 minuuttia...

----------


## ussaf

No sepä auttoi kovasti. Kiitos infosta!

----------


## syklopaatti

Mistäs nämä DH: finaalit näkys ilmaseks. Voi olla aika mielenkiintoinen kisa edessä. Rata on ainakin uskomaton. Tämä on pakko nähdä.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/World-Championships-2011-Rob-Warner-Course-Preview.html

Freecasterilla ilmeisesti maksullinen. Tiedä sit paljonko kustantas.? Ilmeisesti klo 16 suomen aikaa alkas.
http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1016784/uci-mtb-dhi-world-championships-2011-live

----------


## juu-zo

15€ näyttäisi hinnan olevan tuolla storessa. Kauankohan kisat kestää suunnilleen? Tunnin, kaksi, kolme? Tietäisi viitsisikö passia ostaa kun illalla kuitenkin on menoa.

----------


## Vertti83

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Champer...-Schedule.html


Tuolta voinee saada hieman osviittaa aikataulusta...

----------


## villef

Vueltasta striimiä jossain?

----------


## ussaf

Hyvä streamisaitti on steephill.tv, josta löytyy useimmiten toimiva.

Quebecista tulee streamia World Tour -kisasta as we speak: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-32.php

----------


## rhubarb

Jonkinlaista Live-kattausta on tarjolla CrossVegasista torstaiaamuna 05:45 alkaen. Oletettavasti livekuvaa naisten ja miesten kisoista. http://cxmagazine.com löytyy linkki.

----------


## rhubarb

> Jonkinlaista Live-kattausta on tarjolla CrossVegasista torstaiaamuna 05:45 alkaen. Oletettavasti livekuvaa naisten ja miesten kisoista. http://cxmagazine.com löytyy linkki.



…Sieltä mitään videota ole. Live Coverage on näemmä jotain säälittävää chattailua.

----------


## A R:nen

Joo, CX Magazinen "live coverage" on tosiaan yleensäkin jotain tuollaista. Viime vuonna sieltä näkyi kyllä jotain muuta kautta livekuvaakin mutta näköjään ei sitten tänä vuonna.

----------


## VesaP

Ja köpiksen mm skabat näkyy jo tänään mistä webiosoitteesta?

T: unohti lahjakkaasti laittaa nauhoituksen päälle kotona...

----------


## vetooo

> Ja köpiksen mm skabat näkyy jo tänään mistä webiosoitteesta?
> 
> T: unohti lahjakkaasti laittaa nauhoituksen päälle kotona...



On jopa valinnanvaraa! Arvo tuosta haluamasi.

http://yycast.com/3xewtLF4fHj5CLg
http://www.veemi.com/embed.php?v=qOs...&vw=600&vh=450
http://www.freedocast.com/i2IwoWkx1821rpJ

----------


## VesaP

Kiitti Iso-V! Kaikki näytti toimivan. Saako tuota puolet näytöstä vievää "British Eurosport" sinistä inforuutua piiloon mitenkään? Nyt se peittää kaiken infon tuosta lähetyksestä. Ja tuo näyttää tulevan kuvasignaalin mukana --> jos klikkaa hiirellä jotain siitä niin video vain menee pauselle.

----------


## vetooo

Katos joo. Lisää osoitteita (näissä ei ole tuota alapalkkia).

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php
http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-7.php
http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php (flaami)

----------


## VesaP

No nyt toimii, ilman palkkia! Thanks!

Jahas, mainoskatko tuli, lähtis lämmittää kaalilaatikkoa siis.  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

USGP cyclocrossia tulee juuri nyt: http://live.flocasts.org/planetbikecup.html.

----------


## PLP

Jossain muistan nähneeni listan Eurosportin loppuvuoden pyöräilylähetyksistä, mutta en millään löydä sitä enää. Jeesaisko joku? Ainakin parin viikon päästä poljettava Pekingin Tour taisi olla siinä. Onko muuten ensi vuoden listaa jo ehditty vilauttelemaan?

Edit. Siis en tarkoita ensimmäisen sivun listaa, mutta Pariisi-Tours ja Lombardia tulevat ainakin vielä syksyn ratoksi?

----------


## A R:nen

Friteerauskeittimet kuumiksi ja Jupilerit kylmiksi, 18:30 Suomen aikaa alkaa kauden ensimmäinen isompi belgialainen CX-kisa eli Vlaamse Industrieprijs Bosduin Kalmthoutissa aiemmalla maailmancup-radalla. Stream-linkit cyclingfansista.

----------


## rhubarb

Laiskimmille tästä: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php, lähtö tapahtuu juuri nyt.

----------


## rhubarb

Paris-Tours: http://direct.francetv.fr/regions/ev...che=0&MSWMExt=. €$ taas myöhässä tenniksen vuoksi.

Superprestigen pitäisi näkyä täältä 18 aikaan: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-32.php.

----------


## A R:nen

Superprestige näkyy täältäkin: http://superprestige.vt4.be/

----------


## Cyklooppi

> Superprestige näkyy täältäkin: http://superprestige.vt4.be/



Kovasti on ruuhkaista(?) kun ei meinaa näkyä.Hakee hakee.No vihdoin.

----------


## tapna

Tuleeko Chrono des Nations mistään striimistä?

----------


## Googol

Chrono de Nations: http://www.chronodesnations.com/40-chrono-en-direct-tv
Giron esittely: http://videochat.gazzetta.it/index_Milano01.shtml

----------


## A_A_K

Löytyykö näitä CC:n maailmancupin kisojen striimejä mistään?

----------


## A R:nen

Nyt näkyy täältä: http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ivysilan...2011-12-cesko/

----------


## kmw

http://www.lshunter.tv/index.php?option=com_lsh&view=lsh&event_id=66844&t  id=215124&channel=0&tmpl=component&layout=popup&It  emid=327

NYT

----------


## A R:nen

Krossin maailmankuppia taas tänään, tänään näyttävät livenä naistenkin kisan (nyt!): http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ivysilan...2011-12-cesko/

----------


## rhubarb

> Krossin maailmankuppia taas tänään, tänään näyttävät livenä naistenkin kisan (nyt!): http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ivysilan...2011-12-cesko/



Voi järkytys että pätkii :/ CF linkitti kahteen Sporzan striimiin mutta niistä ei kumpikaan tunnu toimivan.

----------


## A R:nen

Ai, täällä näkyy mainiosti (ja kuvasta saa jopa selvää kun huomaa valita vähän parempaa laatua).

----------


## Salla

Parasta aikaa espn classicilla on menossa TdF 2010 2. etappi. Näyttää ohjelmatietojen mukaan tulla muitakin 2010 etappeja.

----------


## rhubarb

Kello 16 Superprestigeä! Lähetys saattaa alkaa jo 15:30. 

http://superprestige.vt4.be/
http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php
http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php
http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-7.php

----------


## Salla

Onkohan tämä ollut jo esillä? Giro d´Italian promo*
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sSqF...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## rhubarb

Koppenbergcross: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-7.php

----------


## rhubarb

Fidea-kup Nielissä, nyt: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Meeusen bunnyhoppas ison ojan yli. Ainakin puoli metriä korkea ja kaksi metriä pitkä loikka. Katteli sitten että näkikö kaikki varmasti.

----------


## rhubarb

CX USGP Louisville*: http://velonews.competitor.com/live. Naisten kisa menossa juuri.


* Äännetään “luuvl”, ei “luivil”.

----------


## rhubarb

Superprestige Hamme-Zogge: http://yycast.com/kjgllljk

----------


## rhubarb

USGP Louisvillesta, toinen päivä: http://cyclingdirt.com. Naisten kisa taisi juuri loppua.

----------


## rhubarb

GVA Trofeeta tänään klo 16:00: http://sport.be.msn.com/gvatrofee/2011/stream/ tai http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php.

Huomenna Superprestigeä, eli tuplapläjäys.

----------


## rhubarb

Superprestige-lähetys alkaa kohtsillään, kisa kello 16. http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php tai http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php

----------


## rhubarb

Superprestige Gieten: http://superprestige.vt4.be/ tai http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php. Taitaa olla naisten kooste juuri menossa, miehet 16:00.

----------


## OJ

Meni melkein ohi, mutta Zurichin 6-päivän ajoja voi luurailla kisan kotivisuilta ja tänään on viimeinen ilta http://www.sixdays-zuerich.ch/

----------


## rhubarb

^ Menikin sitten ohi.

Tänään CX-maailmankuppia (poikkeuksellisesti?) klo *14*:30 Espanjan Igorresta: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php

----------


## laserbike

DNA/Welhon kuukauden kanava on viasat explorer ja sieltä tulee RAAM dokkaria englantilaisesta Jim Rees:stä. oisko vuoden 2008 RAAM:sta...

----------


## rhubarb

Illalla Superprestigeä http://www.vt4.be/videos/superpresti...vrijdag-om-19u. 20:00 alkaa lähetys, kisa kai 20:30.

----------


## PHI

Hyvä vinkki rhubarb!
Pitääpä tsekata lanttu-ja porkkanalaatikoiden tekemisen ohessa  :Hymy:

----------


## A R:nen

Joo, 20:30 alkaa kisa. Seuraava xrossiskabahan on sitten perinteiseen malliin tapaninpäivänä, Zolderin maailmancup.

----------


## Satanta

Tuosta lisää linkkejä, kaiken varalle.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Satanta linkki vei varmaan oikealle striimille. 
Voisiko täällä kelata historiikkia cc ja kädestä pitäen opastaa kun ei yhtään ymmärrä tuota veldddrestäämeriä krföpstdseöiler lol

Tarkoitin historiikilla suomenkielisiä kommentteja ja huomioita kyseisestä kisasta. Kieli kun on nettisivuilla mahdotonta ymmärtää.
Ei oo pakko, siksi kirjoitinkin voisiko...

----------


## rhubarb

Alkaisiko vaikka Wikipediasta?

----------


## A R:nen

Tällä viikollahan näitä on suunnilleen joka päivä, tänään vuorossa GvA-sarjan Azencross Loenhout. http://sport.be.msn.com/gvatrofee/2011/stream/

----------


## A R:nen

GP Sven Nys: http://sport.be.msn.com/gvatrofee/2011/stream/

----------


## pistecom

*Ilmainen Netti TV*       Tervehdys,

Kaikille sohvaperunoille ja hillot loppu tyylisille ihmisille soveltuva  viihde sivusto on avattu vuoden vaihteessa. Sivustolla näkyvät live  stream lähetykset ovat täysin ilmaiseksi katsottavissa ilman  rekisteröitymistä tai muuta vippas konstia. 

Sivustolla pyörii live tv kanavia joka lähtöön. Mikä parasta, sinun ei  täydy rekisteröityä mihinkään, eikä maksaa penniäkään sivuston  käyttämisestä. Olet täysin anonyymi käyttäessäsi pistecom palvelua.  Sivusto on siis täysin vapaasti käytettävissä kaikille. Sivuston kieli  on Englanti ja Suomi. Noin 5% käyttäjistä on Suomalaisia, joten etusivun  informointi on Englanniksi, mutta sieltä löytyy pieni Suomen lippu mikä  ohjaa eteenpäin.

www.pistecom.com  on rakennettu niin, että kaikki kanavat mitä sivustolla on, ei ohjaa  muualle kuin kyseiselle sivustolle. Ainoa mihin pistecom ei ole vielä  pystynyt vaikuttamaan on striimeissä pyörivät mainokset, joissa on  monestikin selkeä aika jonka jälkeen mainoksen voi sulkea ruksista. Nämä  inhottavat mainokset striimien alussa mitkä ovat hinta siitä että  lähetykset ovat ilmaisia, ovat kuitenkin vain pieni vaiva. Jos haluat  päästä video striimien alussa pyörivistä mainoksista klikkaamatta eroon,  niin ole tarkka painaessasi ruksia mainoksesta. Tämä ruksi saattaa  vaihtaa kerran paikkaa juuri sillä hetkellä kun asetat hiiren sulkemis  painikkeen päälle. Jos kuitenkin haluat mainoksista välittömästi eroon,  niin vaihda striimi koko näytön tilaan. Tällöin mainokset jäävät  striimin taakse ja on näin ollen näkymättömissä.

PISTECOMIN valikoima

Music TV
Voice TV
Jazz TV
Eurosport
Eurosport2
ESPN USA
Fox Sports1
Fox Sports2
Sky Sports1
Sky Sports2
Sky Sports3
Sky Sports4
Viasat Sport
Racing TV 
Formula 1 
Discovery Channel
Disney Channel
History Channel
Nickelodeon
USA HD
ABC
NBC 
TNT
Playboy channel
Poker 24/7
Red Bull TV
Leffa Kanava 1
Leffa Kanava 2
Leffa Kanava 3
Leffa Kanava 4
Leffa Kanava 5
Leffa Kanava 6
Leffa Kanava 7

Jos striimi pyytää sinua päivittämään tai lataamaan playerin millä voit toistaa live kanavaa, niin voit tehdä tämän huoleti.

Tervetuloa seuraamaan huippu urheilua ja laatu leffoja!

Best Regards
www.pistecom.com

----------


## rhubarb

Zesdaagse Rotterdam eli Rotterdamin 6-päiväiset ratazembalot: http://um.sport2media.com/zesdaagse-rotterdam/?live=1. Kasilta pitäisi alkaa lähetys.

----------


## vetooo

Striimi, RadioShack-tallin esittelytilaisuus: http://www.radioshacknissantrek.com/team-presentation/

Voigt asteli estradille ja aivan karmea salamavalomeri.  :Leveä hymy:  Jenssi on suht suosittu persoona.  :Hymy:

----------


## A R:nen

CX:n Belgian mestaruuskisat, m-elite, nyt: http://2be.be/bk-veldrijden-zondag-livestream

----------


## kauris

Mikä juttu toi piste.com on ja voiko tuon vsharen ladata ilman tietoturvapelkoa?

----------


## rhubarb

En lähtisi mitään latailemaan. http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php toimii kuten yleensäkin.

----------


## Kemmi

> Mikä juttu toi piste.com on ja voiko tuon vsharen ladata ilman tietoturvapelkoa?



Liittynyt 01/2012
Viestejä 1

Hieman haiskahtaa, sanoisinko...

----------


## spege

> Mikä juttu toi piste.com on ja voiko tuon vsharen ladata ilman tietoturvapelkoa?



Ei ole tullut ainakaan minulle mitään viruksia siltä sivustolta, olen katsonut urheilua sieltä. Eli turvallinen sivusto on ja paljon käyttäjiä.

----------


## kervelo

Löytyykö pian alkava Tour Down Under jostain katseltavaksi: eurosport ei sitä taida näyttää?

----------


## Yuggas

> Löytyykö pian alkava Tour Down Under jostain katseltavaksi: eurosport ei sitä taida näyttää?



Jostain mielestäni luin, että sky sports 4 näyttää ton eli striimiä pitäisi olla aikanaan tarjolla. Olikohan se puol tuntia muilta ja Willungalta sitte pidempi lähetys.

Edit:

Tuolla maininta lähetyksistä http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...-schedule.html

----------


## vetooo

Striimi OmegaPharma-Quick Stepin esittelytilaisuuteen: http://www.omegapharma-quickstep.com/streaming/

----------


## jannevaro

Aikast kattava urheilustriimien listaus löytyy Wiziwig.tv -stä. Futisstreamit ainakin olleet laadukkaita. Jotain apuohjelmia voi joutua asentelemaan, sopcast lienee parhaimmistoa.
http://www.wiziwig.tv/index.php?part=sports
Varsinaisen saitin ollessa alhaalla kannattaa tsekata paikan foorumi:
http://forum.wiziwig.eu/

----------


## petri ok

> Löytyykö pian alkava Tour Down Under jostain katseltavaksi: eurosport ei sitä taida näyttää?



Eipä ole löytynyt viime vuosina, radioselostusta sai kuuluviin. Tietty olisi kiva kattella, mutta... aina sieltä tuli joku geo-rajoitus

----------


## vetooo

Eläköön, Cancer Council Classiciin löytyi striimi. *VLC:llä: mms://news.netshow.ninemsn.com.au/9MSNLive

*Sain kuvan näkyviin, mutta ongelmana se, että kuva ei ole liikkuvaa...

----------


## Yuggas

TDU Stage 5 Live http://samistream.com/video/5KK2HX5O...-samistreamcom

Toi helkkarin infoboxi hiukka häiritsee, mutta se on kaikissa löytämissäni striimeissä. Muuten toki oikein laadukas striimi. Jos joku löytää striimin eri lähteestä, missä tota ei oo, niin kiitollisena otetaan linkki vastaan.

Edit:

Löytyyhän sieltä tulitikkuaskin kokoinen ninen striimi, mut ei kovin laadukas. http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/livestrea...?id=8403278#cf Tätä ei kyllä jaksa katsoa.

Edit2:

Nonni, tässä ok striimi ilman infoboxia: http://www.sportlemon.tv/v-2/14/162/v-356284.html

----------


## rhubarb

Huomenaamulla myös ilmeisesti striimiä, varmaankin samoista lähteistä.

----------


## vetooo

> Huomenaamulla myös ilmeisesti striimiä, varmaankin samoista lähteistä.



Ensi yönä 3 tunnin livepläjäys TDU:sta, klo 04,00 - 07.00. Kannattaa varmaan aluksi kokeilla tuossa ylhäällä olevia Yuggasin postaamiia osoitteita. Itse ajattelin katsoa viimeisen ajotunnin.

----------


## Yuggas

> Ensi yönä 3 tunnin livepläjäys TDU:sta, klo 04,00 - 07.00. Kannattaa varmaan aluksi kokeilla tuossa ylhäällä olevia Yuggasin postaamiia osoitteita. Itse ajattelin katsoa viimeisen ajotunnin.



Toi samistream ei mulla ainakaan tänään toimi.

Tässä muutama hyvä. TDU -lähetys alkoi juuri.

http://www.oleoletv.com/watch/live/s...-4-link-1.html

http://nowwatchtvlive.com/2011/07/wa...s-4-hd-stream/

----------


## rhubarb

> http://www.sportlemon.tv/v-2/14/162/v-356284.html



Tämä toimii, jotain analyysiä/spekulaatiota vielä menossa.

----------


## kmw

http://www.oleoletv.com/cat/cycling/ Eilinen striimi oli aika kehno, mutta kuitenkin. Selostajan henhkutus oli hauska :Hymy:

----------


## jaksu

Mahtaako löytyä streamia huomisista CX-kisoista? Selostus 3. kotimaisella aina plussaa  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

^http://sports-livez.com/

10.45CET naiset, 14.15CET miehet. Selostukset flaamia. En ole Euroopan rossi-striimeissä kuullut muita kieliä.

----------


## rhubarb

^ Huomisen kisoja siis. U23 tänään, alkaa 15:30. http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-5.php.

----------


## Yuggas

Eurosport2 -kanavalla joka päivä tunnin live -lähetys 14-15 Tour Of Qatarista. Siis perjantaihin asti.

----------


## vetooo

Qatarin ympäriajon 2. etappi (TTT) käynnissä. Striimi: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-9.php

----------


## J. Airo

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/cycling/live-video.html Contadorin ja Riisin pressikonffa.

----------


## vetooo

Qatarin ympäriajon 5. etappi, striimi: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-9.php. Vajaat 15 km maaliin.

EDIT: Linkki korjattu.

----------


## Samuli

Perjantaina Teemalla klo21 Touria

----------


## vetooo

Volta ao Algarve, 2. etappi. Striimi: http://mypremium.tv/em/11/s1.shtml

----------


## #Juha#

Ihan tiedoksi vain, että Eurosport player toimii hienosti iPad2:ssa. Ja hinta 4 € / kk. Ei paha hinta. Niin netti yhteys tietenkin pitää olla kunnossa.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Tuor de France 1959, Yle Teemalta klo 21.00

----------


## Jopexi

Löytyykö Tour of Omanin striimiä? Olisi kiva seurata päivän etappia kuvan kanssa.

----------


## Maped

Ei ole käsittääkseni minkäänlaista livekuvaa Omanista, Volta ao Algarvestakin muistaakseni vain portugaliksi. Steephill.tv:stä voi katsastaa.

----------


## vetooo

Tour of Omanista ei ole lainkaan livelähetyksiä. Volta ao Algarvesta on striimi, alkaen klo 17.00 Suomen aikaa. Eurosportilla (kakkoskanavalla) ei ole suoraa lähetystä Portugalista tänään, koska Suomen Eurolla iltapäivä on varattu jalkapallolle ja Britannian Eurolla näytetään tennistä. Britannian Eurosport näyttää 45-minuuttisen koosteen Volta ao Algarven 4. etapilta klo 01.00 yöllä Suomen aikaa. Toisin sanoen, tänään on tyydyttävä portugalilaisiin striimeihin. Ranskassa poljettavasta Tour du Haut Varista löytyy striimejä. 1. etapin lähetys starttaa tänään lauantaina n. klo 17.00 Suomen aikaa.

----------


## Maped

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-9.php

Algarvea englanniksi suorana.

----------


## Ana

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Elite ja Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne,kumpaakaan ei ilmeisesti näytetä
Eurosportilla, ei ykkösellä eikä kakkosella.

----------


## Yuggas

> Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Elite ja Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne,kumpaakaan ei ilmeisesti näytetä
> Eurosportilla, ei ykkösellä eikä kakkosella.



Juu, nämä ei ole kuuluneet Esportin valikoimaan aikaisemminkaan. Kannattaa laittaa niille palautetta, josko jonain päivänä vaikka näyttäisivät. Toistaiseksi tyydyttävä striimeihin.

----------


## vetooo

No niin, Euroopan ammattipyöräilykausi on alkanut! Omloop Het Nieuwsblaad -semiklasikko menossa ja striimistä alkoivat näkyä kisatapahtumat! 85 km maaliin.

Ei s-tana miten hyvä fiilis tulle, kun katsoo ensimmäistä kunnon pyöräilykisaa tällä kaudella?!! Tästä huomaa hyvin, kuinka tämä laji on koukuttanut täysin!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rjrm

> Tästä huomaa hyvin, kuinka tämä laji on koukuttanut täysin!



Ai on vai :-O

----------


## fiber

Näkyykö Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne jostain maksuttomasta striimilähteestä?

----------


## #Juha#

Tuolta löytyy lähesaina jos vain tulee Livenä ulos.

http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/3935

Linkit oikealla alhaalla.

----------


## Indurain

Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne  lähetystä pukkaa jo http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php

----------


## Ana

> Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne  lähetystä pukkaa jo http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php



Näkyykö jostain ajoa jo ?

Nyt taitaa olla live-kuvaa.

----------


## Googol

> Näkyykö jostain ajoa jo ?



Ei taida.

Sporzan oma striimi, joka tekstistä huolimatta näkyy ainakin täällä: http://live.sporza.be/cm/lmc/wielren...russel_Kuurne/

----------


## Indurain

Le Samyn    http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php

----------


## vetooo

Laadukkaalla kuvalla varustettu striimi: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-8.php

----------


## fiber

Ei taida olla tarjolla kuin selain-/flash-pohjaisia striimejä... Onko joku iPad-käyttäjä keksinyt keinon?

----------


## fiber

> Ei taida olla tarjolla kuin selain-/flash-pohjaisia striimejä... Onko joku iPad-käyttäjä keksinyt keinon?



Näköjään appstoresta löytyy Flashiä ymmärtäviä selainohjelmia. Lisäksi löytyi FilmOn-appsi, jolla näkyy iso liuta telkkarikanavia. Nyt katson italialaista AB-kanavaa, jossa on menossa ohjelma nimeltä _Veló_. Siinä hyvät ennakot Tirreno-Adriaticoon.

----------


## Indurain

14.3  Nokere Koerse    Noin 16:00 http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php

----------


## miku80

Mihis Suomen aikaan toi live tulee?? http://live.redbull.tv/events/25/ucistop1-1/

----------


## Turf Moor

> Mihis Suomen aikaan toi live tulee?? http://live.redbull.tv/events/25/ucistop1-1/




Etelä-Afrikka on samaa aikavyöhykettä kuin Suomikin. Eli lähetys naisten kisasta alkaa klo 11.20 ja miesten kisasta klo 13.50.

----------


## miku80

Kiitti Turf Moor !!!

----------


## Turf Moor

Ole hyvä   .

----------


## Indurain

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php

----------


## Torspo

Toimiiko muilla nuo RedBullin lähetykset? Täällä pätki tuo live aika pahasti, eikä tämä jälkilähetyksenäkään sen parempi ole.

----------


## miku80

Ei mul ainakaa pätki .. ei livenä eikä on demand:na ...

----------


## Torspo

Kiitos vastauksesta, vika on siis omassa päässäni.  :Hymy:

----------


## miku80

No nyt latas varmaa 10min tota red bullin live streemii enne ku kuva tuli ja välil tuntuu vähä pätkivän ...

----------


## Turf Moor

> Toimiiko muilla nuo RedBullin lähetykset? Täällä pätki tuo live aika pahasti, eikä tämä jälkilähetyksenäkään sen parempi ole.



Sama juttu. Meinasin jo pari kertaa jättää miesten kisan katsomisen sikseen, kun tuntui ettei hommasta tule yhtikäs mitään. Oikein tuli ikävä viime kauden lähetyksiä Freecasterilla. Toivottavasti homma saadaan Red Bullilla kuitenkin pelaamaan paremmin seuraavaan kisaan mennessä.

----------


## Suvanto

Itselläni ollut mitään ongelmaa tämän päivän DH-kisojen kanssa. Eikä myöskään eilen XC-kisojen kanssa.

----------


## Turf Moor

> Itselläni ollut mitään ongelmaa tämän päivän DH-kisojen kanssa. Eikä myöskään eilen XC-kisojen kanssa.



Tilanne on siis se mitä pelkäsinkin. Eli vika löytynee omasta päästä. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zeizei

Täälläkin sekä XCO- että DH-lähetykset pyörivät ihan ongelmitta. Selostukset oli alussa kateissa, mutta ilmaantuivat kyllä. Vaikkei mitään hoodeeta ollutkaan niin kesti oikein hyvin katselun 40"-ruudulta.

----------


## Torspo

Täällä pätki lähetys sen takia että tietokoneeni on liian vanha, uudemmalla koneella saatiin kisat näkymään hyvin.

----------


## rhubarb

Dwars door Vlaanderen: http://live.sporza.be/cm/lmc/wielren...oor_Vlaanderen

Coppi e Bartalista ei ole kuvaa, eikä ilmeisesti Kataloniastakaan kelin takia (saattaa vielä muuttua).

----------


## vetooo

E3 Prijs Vlaanderen, striimi: http://live.sporza.be/cm/lmc/wielren.../Comp_E3-prijs

Tutut sivustot, josta löytyy linkkejä vaihtoehtoisiin striimeihin: http://www.cyclingfans.com ja http://www.steephill.tv.

----------


## rhubarb

Tänään 19:30 Erätulilla-ohjelmassa “pyörälenkki 25 pakkasasteessa”. Taitaa olla taannoin kuvattu paksupyöräretki.

----------


## vetooo

Gent-Wevelgem, striimi: http://live.sporza.be/cm/lmc/wielren..._Gent_Wevelgem.

----------


## Yuggas

Kellään tietoa milloin Eurosportilta tulee Criterium International lähetys?

Ohjelmatietojen mukaan nyt, mut jotain jonoluistelua ne näyttää livenä.

Edit:

Eli nyt 18:47.

----------


## vetooo

Su  8.4.2012

12:00
Pyöräily
Pyöräily: Ratapyöräilyn MM-kisat Melbourne, Australia - ._._. Selostus: Christian Selin (120min)

 14:00
Pyöräily
Pyöräily: Paris-Roubaix, Ranska - Selostus: Peter Selin (240min)


Ovatkohan Christian ja Peter Eurosportin selostamossa samanaikaisesti vain Ranskan ympäriajossa? Jo viime kaudella kiinnitin huomiota kaksikon vähentyneisiin yhteisselostuksiin. Vuosien 2003-2009 aikana suuntaus oli nousujohteinen. Muistaakseni vuonna 2009 isä ja poika hoitelivat duona käytännössä kaikki ammattipyöräilykisat Eurolla. Tämä on sangen huolestuttava suuntaus, sillä Christianista oli kehittymässä - tai sitä hän jo oli - aivan loistava kakkosääni, sellainen selostaja-asiantuntija -mixi.

----------


## DeLillo

Sellaista huhua kuulunut, että Kellu saattaisi olla kakkosselostajana ympäriajoissa. Silloin olisi tarjolla ihan oikeata kokemuspohjaista tietoa ja tarinaa.

----------


## vetooo

> Sellaista huhua kuulunut, että Kellu saattaisi olla kakkosselostajana ympäriajoissa. Silloin olisi tarjolla ihan oikeata kokemuspohjaista tietoa ja tarinaa.



Kellu olisi varmaan parempi jeesari Tukholman päässä Roberto Vacchin aisaparina -  jos ruotsalainen selostajaguru ylipäätänsä sellaista tarvitsisi. Ammattipyöräilyn kävelevä tietosanakirja Anders Adamson on jostain syystä vähentänyt työmääräänsä Ruotsin Eurosportilla. Ei siinä mitään, kyllähän Kellua voi huoletta kokeilla myös suomenkielisellä puolella, mutta käsittääkseni porvoolainen puhuu huomattavasti parempaa ruotsia kuin suomea.

----------


## padeBoi

> Tänään 19:30 Erätulilla-ohjelmassa “pyörälenkki 25 pakkasasteessa”. Taitaa olla taannoin kuvattu paksupyöräretki.



Eipä auttanut yhtään fillarikuumeessa! Hyvä jakso oli.

----------


## fyah

> Su  8.4.2012
> 
> 12:00
> Pyöräily
> Pyöräily: Ratapyöräilyn MM-kisat Melbourne, Australia - ._._. Selostus: Christian Selin (120min)
> 
>  14:00
> Pyöräily
> Pyöräily: Paris-Roubaix, Ranska - Selostus: Peter Selin (240min)
> ...



Näyttää olevan että ovat viikolla ke-pe (4.4-6.4) ratapyöräilyn MM-kisoissa joka päivä molemmat selostamassa.*

12:00** Pyöräily*Pyöräily: Ratapyöräilyn MM-kisat Melbourne, Australia - ._._. Selostus: Peter ja Christian Selin

----------


## Jacq

Three days of De Panne

----------


## J T K

Rondea:

http://live.sporza.be/cm/lmc/wielren...van_Vlaanderen

----------


## Ana

Joo eivät menneet Eurosportin lähetykset eilen ja tänään yöllä ihan putkeen.

Oli tarkoitus katsoa Rondea tänään aamulla digiboxilta. Onneksi huomasin illalla, että mitä, vaan 
20 min tullut nauhalle. 
Pitkä Ronden nauhoitus oli 20 min pysäytyskuvaa ja nauhoitus oli sammunut siihen.
Onneksi tajusin ottaa yön koosteen nauhalle.

No yön kooste oli muuten ihan ok, Selinien selostus alkoi tosin vasta reilu 20 km ennen maalia.

----------


## vetooo

Tänään ohjelmassa Scheldeprijs Belgiassa ja Baskimaan ympäriajon 3. etappi Espanjassa.

Linkkejä löytyy tutuista osoitteista:

http://www.steephill.tv/
http://www.cyclingfans.com/
http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/#

----------


## Grandi66

HDTVPlayer toistaa eurosportin ja muutaman muun kanavan, eikä maksa mittää. Ainakin wintoosaan löytyy.

----------


## WoRtEx

Voisiko joku kertoa, miltä sivulta näkisi livenä tiedot kisojen sijoituksista ja aikaeroista?
Ei ole mahdollisuus streamata noita videoita kännykällä niin olisi hyvä jos edes väliajat yms. saisi luettua jostain.

Tarkoitan siis tyyliin:
*Tete de la course:*
Ajaja 1
Ajaja 2
Ajaja 3

*Ryhmä "Ajaja 4" jäljessä 1:12
*Ajaja 4
Ajaja 5

*Peloton Jäljessä 3:15 
*Ajaja 6
Ajaja 7

Kaikki varmaan ymmärsivät mitä tarkoitin. Googlella vaikea löytää kun hakemalla "live coverage" yms. tulee aina pelkkiä videostreameja.
Kiitoksia jo etukäteen jos joku tietää tällaisesta, varmasti lukuisia olemassa

----------


## stenu

Mennä viikonlopun kamppailut Houffalizesta: http://link.brightcove.com/services/...=1555385101001

----------


## mkpaa

Liveä LBL:stä löytyy, mutta olisiko jossain koko kisaa ladattavana/katsottavana versiona?

----------


## pulmark

> Liveä LBL:stä löytyy, mutta olisiko jossain koko kisaa ladattavana/katsottavana versiona?



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...69#post1815569

Koko kisaa voi olla vaikea löytää, mutta cyclingtorrents.nl löytyy viimeiset n. 110km

----------


## Jacq

2012 Rund um den Finanzplatz Eschborn-Frankfurt

----------


## JohannesP

> HDTVPlayer toistaa eurosportin ja muutaman muun kanavan, eikä maksa mittää. Ainakin wintoosaan löytyy.



Pakko mainostaa viellä kun tuli rakastuttua tähän. Kattelin just Suomen lätkäpelin Mertarannan selostuksella ja  rupesin tutkiin mitä muita kanavia näkyy ja olihan siinä suurimmat kanavat mukaanlukien Eurosportin kanavat. Tähän saakka kaikki kanavat toiminu HD-kuvalaadulla ja ei ole viellä pariin  tuntiin pätkässy kertaakaan niin voiko tyytyväisempi olla. Tänään  viellä mietin pitäiskö ostaa Eurosport-player, mutta saa se nyt jäädä  niin pitkäks aikaa kun tämä toimii. 

Latauslinkki: http://www.mbnet.fi/artikkeli/ajanko...dtv_player_0_2

Nyt on sopiva aika lopettaa huonolaatuisten striimejen katselu ja Giro d'Italia:kin alkaa huomenna.

----------


## MSK

Eurosportilla tänään 1. etappi Aika-ajo Selostus: Peter Selin ja *Kjell Carlström.*

----------


## syklopaatti

Eurosport 2: BMX maailman cup papendal alankomaat juuri nyt.!!!!

----------


## Johan Moraal

http://live.redbull.tv/events/53/uci-labresse-xco-men/

ei ihan live enää mutta parempi kuitenkin kuin muovikiakkoo :Hymy:

----------


## miku80

Pakko kattoo -> http://live.redbull.tv/events/35/strength_in_numbers/

----------


## stenu

XCO MM naiset ja miehet lauantaina 8.9. ja XCO Eliminator sunnuntaina 9.9.

http://live.redbull.tv/

Harmi, ettei junnuja näytetä, kun siellä olisi voinut nähdä sinivalkoistakin väriä.

----------


## Yuggas

Striimiä TDU Stage 1:

http://video.au.msn.com/watch/video/...257c%257c%257c

Kuva on karmea, mut onhan siinä Liggetin ja Sherwenin selostus.

Parempaa kuvaa kai saisi, jos löytäisi aussiproxyn. Itse en kohtuu rähinällä onnistunut, joten olkoon.

----------


## kervelo

Naisten Tour of Qatar livenä:
http://www.en.aljazeerasport.tv/Live/channel/global

----------


## vetooo

Miesten Tour of Qataria ei näytetä ainakaan Eurosportilla. Syy ei ole tiedossa.

----------


## Jacq

viikonloppun vielä eurosport näytti ohjelmatiedoissa Qatarin ohjelmistossaan, päivällä ei enää, mutta telkku.com ja digiboksin ohjelmatiedoissa pyöräily näkyi...joten aika tuore muutos, toivottavasti eivät rupee lisää karsimaan pyöräily.

----------


## Also R

Viikonloppuna cyclocrossin MM UCI:n YouTube-kanavalta. Myöhemmin myös maantietä, rataa, BMX.
http://www.youtube.com/ucichannel
Schedule of live coverage of the UCI Cyclo-cross World Championships
- Saturday 2 February: GMT16:00 - 17:00 Junior Men – Live 
- Saturday 2 February: GMT 19:30 - 20:30 Under 23 Men – Live 
- Sunday 3 February: GMT 16:00 - 17:00 Elite Women – Live 
- Sunday 3 February: GMT 19:30 - 20:45 Elite Men – Live 
(CET is GMT +1)

----------


## msl

> viikonloppun vielä eurosport näytti ohjelmatiedoissa Qatarin ohjelmistossaan, päivällä ei enää, mutta telkku.com ja digiboksin ohjelmatiedoissa pyöräily näkyi...joten aika tuore muutos, toivottavasti eivät rupee lisää karsimaan pyöräily.



Laitoin kyselyä Eurosportille. Olin just ostamassa kanavaa mutmut...odotellaan.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ainakin Eurosport UK ilmoittaa nyt virallisesti että ei voi(kaan) lähettää TdQ:ta. Syynä sopimustekniset asiat (joita ei eritellä).

----------


## TomTom

Tälläistä tietoa sain Eurosportilta:

"Valitettavasti kilpailun järjestäjän ja oikeuksien myyjän välillä syntyi erimielisyyksiä ja näin emme saa paikan päältä signaalia käyttöömme. Tämä ei vaikuta muihin pyöräilylähetyksiin, sillä jokainen on käytännössä oma kisansa ja oikeuksia hallitsee kulloinkin vastuussa oleva taho.


 Pyöräilykausi muuten tulee näyttämään hyvin viime kauden kaltaiselta. Giro d'Italian kanssa ei tosin vielä ole tälle vuodelle sopimusta olemassa."

----------


## msl

Heh, prikulleen sama viesti tuli tänne.

----------


## kauris

No olishan se nyt perk... jos giro ei näkyisi!

----------


## TomTom

> No olishan se nyt perk... jos giro ei näkyisi!



Pikkasen on huolestuttavaa tuo, mutta toisaalta voihan se olla, että Italialaisten kanssa nuo neuvottelut on aina aika myöhässä?

----------


## rjrm

http://www.en.aljazeerasport.tv/Live/channel/global

Tuossa Tour of Qatar kolmannella kotimaisella.

----------


## Indurain

Löytyykö striimiä Andaluciasta ?   http://www.steephill.tv/vuelta-a-and...-del-sol/#live

----------


## TomTom

Eurosportin tämän kauden lähetykset:
http://2013tvguide.eurosport.com/m/index.html#/page/24

----------


## rhubarb

Youtuben UCI-kanavalta tulee rataMMää ilmeisesti joka päivä. HoooDeeeenä.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Onko tiedossa striimiä Omloop Het Nieuwsbladista?

----------


## Googol

http://sports-livez.com/

Vähän parempi streami: http://livetv.ru/en/eventinfo/157122...et_nieuwsblad/

----------


## Yuggas

> http://sports-livez.com/
> 
> Vähän parempi streami: http://livetv.ru/en/eventinfo/157122...et_nieuwsblad/



Ei pelitä ryssästriimi täällä.  :Vihainen:

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Ei pelitä mulla kumpikaan noista, tosin uus läppäri Winkasilla, voi johtua siitä. Yritän vielä kuiteskin.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Nyt näköjäns pelittää neukkustriimi... Kiitos vaan linkistä  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Mun maccini Flash ja rus-striimi eivät toimi yhteen. Ehkä hyvä niin, voi tästä mennä ajelemaan rullilla kolme varttia saunaa lämmittäessä.

----------


## Yuggas

Tässä ok striimi: http://88.80.5.80/w00t/20130222/vv51...13-529599.html

----------


## kmw

dänks @Yuggas.

Ei näkynyt täällä rus-striimi ja Sporzan kuva oli suttuisempi kuin ikuna.

----------


## #Juha#

> Tässä ok striimi: http://88.80.5.80/w00t/20130222/vv51...13-529599.html



Kiitti tää on siedettävän laatuinen.

----------


## TomTom

> No olishan se nyt perk... jos giro ei näkyisi!



Kaipa tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että Giro näkyy myös meidän Eurosportilla!
http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/g...102442734.html

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Eurosport kakkosella tulee tänään kaksi tuntia Tirreno-Adriaticoa livenä alkaen 15:30, menee vaan just päällekkäin ton Pariisi-Nizzan lähetyksen kanssa. Tosin jatkuu pitempään, että loppuratkaisut pitäisi nähdä, vaikka seuraisi P-N-lähetyksen loppuun saakka.

----------


## vetooo

Hyvälaatuinen striimi Pariisi-Nizzaan: http://tele.rtl.lu/waatleeft/livestream/. Tänään on 3. etappi.

----------


## polkadot

Juurosportti kehtaa aloittaa Milano-Sanremo -lähetyksen vasta 17.15, joten hyviä striimilinkkejä/-vinkkejä kaivataan. Ihme nihkeilyä, kun kyseessä kuitenkin suurklassikko. Entäs jos Mestareiden liigan finaalista näytettäis viimeiset 20 minuuttia tai autojen ympyränajokisasta kuus viimeistä kierrosta...

----------


## Yuggas

> Juurosportti kehtaa aloittaa Milano-Sanremo -lähetyksen vasta 17.15, joten hyviä striimilinkkejä/-vinkkejä kaivataan. Ihme nihkeilyä, kun kyseessä kuitenkin suurklassikko. Entäs jos Mestareiden liigan finaalista näytettäis viimeiset 20 minuuttia tai autojen ympyränajokisasta kuus viimeistä kierrosta...



No, Eurosportilla on talvilajisopimuksensa, mitkä varmaankin edellyttävät näyttämään suorana ne tapahtumat. Ampumahiihtokausi loppuu tähän viikonloppuun kuten myös alppihiihto. Maastohiihtokausi päättyy ensi viikonloppuna kuten luultavasti myös mäkihyppely. Sitten onkin ohjelmistossa paljon enemmän tilaa pyöräilylle etenkin viikonloppuisin ennen seuraavia karvapallokisoja. Ensimmäiset striimit Milano-San Remosta alkavat klo 15 meidän aikaa. Eiköhän niitä tähänkin ketjuun ilmesty kun toimivia löytyy.

----------


## Lasol

15:30 meidän aikaa alkaa uk eurosportin lähetys. Eli englanniksi selostettu striimi. Toivottavasti on david harmon (rob hatch kelpaa myös) ja maggie eetterissä. Maggie on loistava kommentaattori. Paras mitä olen 8v tämän lajin penkkiseuraamisella kokenut.

Edit: 



> *Magnus Backstedt* ‏@*MagnusBackstedt**Pleased to say I'll be commentating Milan Sanremo tomorrow for @EurosportUKTV #cycling #MSR Looking forward to a great race.*

----------


## Kal Pedal

Se on sama juttu joka vuosi ennen kun talvilajit loppuvat. Joku ampumahiihtohan on keskieuroopassa todella suosittu laji ja jyrää siksi pyöräilyn. Kesällä sitten on tuo pirun tennis...

----------


## Jacq

tänään tuo talvilaji on mäkihyppy joka voi kestää vaikka päivän...

----------


## Kal Pedal

...ja on suurinpiirtein tylsin urheilulaji mitä seurata.

----------


## jaksu

http://www.sports-livez.com/ tarjoilee striimiä klo 1530 ->

----------


## Oz

> ...ja on suurinpiirtein tylsin urheilulaji mitä seurata.



Ja jolla ei ole edes mitään tekemistä urheilun kanssa: hissillä ylös, hyppäät kouruun, kerran ojennat ja sitten vaan odottelet, että joku antaa pisteet.

----------


## Jacq

mäkihypyn toinen kierros vasta alko...

----------


## Yuggas

Asiallinen striimi Gent-Wevelgemiin: http://veetle.com/index.php/widget/i.../default/false

----------


## msl

Ehkäpä vähän erikoisempi kysymys. Sattuuko joku tietämään nettiradiota josta voisi kuunnella Paris-Roubaixin selostusta livenä (kielet FIN-SWE-ENG)? Satun olemaan autossa kun kisa on käynnissä...

----------


## 90kg

Eurosport Player tilaus ilmeisesti toimii Euroopassa ulkomailla, mutta sen maan kielellä. 

Ja ilmeisesti ei toimi lainkaan Pohjois-Amerikassa. Onkos joku kokeillut auttaisiko VPN tunnelointi tms hätäkikka. Pahasti työasiat rapakon takana häiritsee Giron avausta ja huolissaan näkyykö omalta läpyskältä.

----------


## vetooo

Eurosportin lähetykset Giro d'Italiasta tulevat tänä vuonna pääsääntöisesti 2-kanavalta ilman Selinien selostusta. Osaatte sitten valmistautua Giroon tästä tietoisina.

----------


## Turf Moor

Maastopyöräilyn EM-kisoista tarjolla striimiä juhannussunnuntaina.
http://mtb.westside.ch/

Naisten xco Suomen aikaa klo 12 alkaen ja miesten kisa kolme tuntia myöhemmin.
Lähtölistat: http://www.mtb2013.ch/startlistenresultate/

----------


## villef

> Maastopyöräilyn EM-kisoista tarjolla striimiä juhannussunnuntaina.



Suomalaisia mukana?

----------


## pööräilijä

> Maastopyöräilyn EM-kisoista tarjolla striimiä juhannussunnuntaina.
> http://mtb.westside.ch/
> 
> Naisten xco Suomen aikaa klo 12 alkaen ja miesten kisa kolme tuntia myöhemmin.
> Lähtölistat: http://www.mtb2013.ch/startlistenresultate/



Ja miesundereiden kisa näytetään myös, 0930 Suomen aikaa. Yks suomalainen mukana...  :Hymy:  Jukka ja Sonja ei starttaa sunnuntaina. OT: Tänään Sasu Halme ja Jasmin Kansikas vauhdissa!

----------


## Pexxi

€-sport player taas ihan sekaisin, jotain molotusta tulee... Saikos ton jotenkin kikkailtua suomeksi tai edes englanniksi?

----------


## snaappo

> €-sport player taas ihan sekaisin, jotain molotusta tulee... Saikos ton jotenkin kikkailtua suomeksi tai edes englanniksi?



Eurosport player oli minullakin sekaisin eilen, oli tosiaan molotusta vaikka suomenlippu valittuna ja muita kieliä ei saanut valituksi. Eurosport2 toimi englanniksi.

----------


## PeeHoo

En pääse katsomaan maksamaani Eurosportia, pitää käyttää maksutonta striimiä. Kuva näkyy mainiosti, kieli on ranska. täältä http://www.sportlemon.tv/20130703/vv51d41fd00921b2.30495104-600937.html

*Edit:* Nyt näkyy!

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

Tänään Yle Fem 22.40: Mont Ventoux'n kunkku -dokumentti.

----------


## syklopaatti

DH-world cuppia redbull tv:stä.  klo 16.15
http://live.redbull.tv/events/227/uci-mtb-world-cup-2013-vallnord-downhill/

Vallnord ,Andorra. Super jyrkkä ja tekninen rata. Hieno kisa tulossa. Toivottavasti ei sada tänään.

----------


## abiotic

Huomenna olisi taas redbull tv:n kautta tarjolla DH-world cup kisaa klo 22.15 
http://live.redbull.tv/events/236/uc...-msa-downhill/

Paikkana Mont St Anne, Kanada. Todella vauhdikas rata ja jokseenkin kosteat olosuhteet näillä näkymin luvassa. Voi mennä aika mielenkiintoiseksi...

Tänään pääsee seuraamaan myös XC touhuja samasta paikasta:
Naiset klo. 18.15 http://live.redbull.tv/events/234/uc...country-women/
Miehet klo. 20.45 http://live.redbull.tv/events/235/uc...sscountry-men/

----------


## rokkisukka

Pelittää taas Eurosportplayer vain kännykän kautta.. Rupee palaan kiinni kohta.

----------


## juhoo

> Pyöräilyn MM-kisoista ei lähetyksiä tänä vuonna Eurosportilla, valtava pettymys!



Peter Selin (@PeterSelin), September 18, 2013

Höh.

----------


## asb

Kanavalistan lopusta poimittua. Ilmeisesti kaikki MM-kisalähetykset voi katsoa myös Youtubesta, *jos käyttää proxyä* huijaamaan sijaintinsa johonkin alla olevista maista. Keväällä rata-MM:ien katsominen UCI:n kanavasta suorana onnistui tosin ilman proxyjäkin. Onneksi tuossa ekana tulee vähän turhempia lajeja, niin voi harjoitella tekniikan kanssa.

UCI Youtube channel* Date GMT Program
www.youtube.com/UCIchannel Sunday, September 22, 2013 12:30-15:40 Live - Women & Men Elite Team Time Trial
www.youtube.com/UCIchannel Monday, September 23, 2013 12:00-14:55 Live - Men Under 23 Time Trial
www.youtube.com/UCIchannel Tuesday, September 24, 2013 12:30-14:50 Live - Women Elite Individual Time Trial
www.youtube.com/UCIchannel Wednesday, September 25, 2013 11:15-15:00 Live - Men Elite Individual Time Trial
www.youtube.com/UCIchannel Friday, September 27, 2013 11:00-15:40 Live - Men Under 23 Road Race
www.youtube.com/UCIchannel Saturday, September 28, 2013 12:15-16:00 Live - Women Elite Road Race
www.youtube.com/UCIchannel Sunday, September 29, 2013 08:00-15:05 Live - Men Elite Road Race


* Territories covered by our YouTube channel
A - Armenia, Albania, Austria, Azerbaijan, Africa, Asia (all territories)
B - Belarus, Bosnia-Herzegowina, Bulgaria
C - China, Croatia, Cyprus, Caribean Islands, Costa Rica
F,G - French Polynesian Islands, Georgia, Germany, Greece, Guatemala
H,I - Hong Kong, Hungary, Iceland, India
J,K - Japan, Kazakhstan, Kosovo
L - Liechtenstein, Luxembourg
M - Macedonia, Malta, Moldova, Montenegro, Mexico, Malaysia
N,P - New-Zealand, Nicaragua, Panama, Portugal,
R, S - Romania, Russia, Serbia, Spain, South Korea, Singapore
T, U - Thaïland, Turkey, Ukraine

----------


## fiber

Löytyykö apuja miten proxy asetetaan?
Nimim. Mac/Safari-käyttäjä

----------


## fyah

> Löytyykö apuja miten proxy asetetaan?
> Nimim. Mac/Safari-käyttäjä



Sama mutta PC-käyttäjä. Suomi on kyllä pyöräilyn kehitysmaa kun ei mahdu tollekaan listalle....Ehdin jo fiilistellä että saa nyt sitten edes youtubesta tihrustaa mutta saapa nyt nähdä onnistuuko sekään

----------


## ppikkupe

> Sama mutta PC-käyttäjä.



Ainakin Win8 ja Android-käyttäjät voivat haeskella Windows-kaupasta ja Play-storesta softaa nimeltä FilmOn Tv. Tai käyttää (ja lataa) suoraan valmistajan sivuilta: http://www.filmon.com/

Kanavavalikoimassa kaikkea turhaa, mutta Briteistä myös ITV ja BBC. MM-kisat tulee kait BBC:ltä.

----------


## fyah

Ei meinaa löytyä streameja MM-kisoihin. Vinkkejä otetaan vastaan...

----------


## Googol

Youtube unblockerilla https://addons.mozilla.org/fi/firefo...ube-unblocker/ voi toimia nuo UCI:n streamit. Jos ei niin ainakin noista pitäisi löytyä:

http://www.frombar.com/
http://sports-livezz.com/

----------


## Googol

Mulla ainakin toimii Youtube.

Sporzan streami: http://www.hahabar.com/20130921/v-cy....07454309.html

----------


## fyah

Thanks Googol! Toi unblockeri tosiaan toimi ja nyt näkyy kisat youtuben kautta!

----------


## OJ

> Mulla ainakin toimii Youtube.
> 
> Sporzan streami: http://www.hahabar.com/20130921/v-cy....07454309.html



Italiaa vääntävät ja siitähän ei ota pirukaan selvää. Frutti di mare vaan bella corsa.

----------


## bluebike

> Youtube unblockerilla https://addons.mozilla.org/fi/firefo...ube-unblocker/ voi toimia nuo UCI:n streamit. Jos ei niin ainakin noista pitäisi löytyä:



Kiitos!  (toivotaan, että toimii koko viikon)

----------


## VesaP

Itse kokeilin tätä:

http://www.stealthy.co/firefox/

Ja sitten proxylistasta vain valitsee maaksi vaikka DE (=Germany) niin aukesi UCI Channelin mm-kisavideot. Tämä tekee kuvakkeen firefoxin kuvakeriville josta klikkaamalla saa "näkymättömyysmoodin" päälle/pois tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## Heikki

> Itse kokeilin tätä:
> 
> http://www.stealthy.co/firefox/
> 
> Ja sitten proxylistasta vain valitsee maaksi vaikka DE (=Germany) niin aukesi UCI Channelin mm-kisavideot. Tämä tekee kuvakkeen firefoxin kuvakeriville josta klikkaamalla saa "näkymättömyysmoodin" päälle/pois tarpeen mukaan.



Kiitos Vesa!
Nyt tuntuu toimivan läppärin Firefox:issa. Vielä kun ymmärtäisi, miten tuo Stealthy asennetaan Panasonic:in plasmatelkun selaimeen. Taitaa telkussa olla jokin valmistajan oma selain, johon tuskin pystyy asentamaan mitään Add-ons:eja. Toisaalta saahan kuvan&äänen läppäristä telkkuun HDMI:n kautta.

----------


## VesaP

> miten tuo Stealthy asennetaan Panasonic:in plasmatelkun selaimeen. Taitaa telkussa olla jokin valmistajan oma selain, johon tuskin pystyy asentamaan mitään Add-ons:eja. Toisaalta saahan kuvan&äänen läppäristä telkkuun HDMI:n kautta.



Tuolla läppäri+HDMI kombinaatiolla ajattelin itse toteuttaa kuvan siirron Sonyn telkkariin. Omassa tv:ssa on myös YouTube/jokuselain sovellus mutta eipä siihen ilman kräkkeröintitaitoja mitään lisäosia varmasti asenneta. Ainut että tässä setupissa täytyy itse toimia selostajana kun tuolta UCIn kanavilta taitaa kuulua vain lähetyksen normaalit prätkän ja katsojien äänet ja tuulen suhinat. Ja lähetys tuskin on kovin HooDeeta isolle telkkarille skaalattuna...

Edit: Ja jos haluaa näköjään surffata samalla ilman stealth moodia ja silti katsoa tuota geoblokattua lähetystä, voi tehdä ainakin siten, että sulkee kaikki Firefox ikkunat, aukaisee yhden ikkunan, laittaa stealth moden päälle, aukaisee tuon juutube lähetyksen. Sitten aukaisee uuden ikkunan (ei siis uutta välilehteä vaan uuden ikkunan) ja ottaa sitten siitä stealth moodin pois päältä. Nyt sinne ekaan ikkunaan jää se juutube pyörii, mutta toisessa ikkunassa olevat muut firefoxin välilehdet toimii ilman stealthia. Luulisin että jos nyt erehdyn painamaan tuossa juutube ikkunassa F5:sta, se stealth moodi deaktivoituu siitäkin ja streami tilttaa. Eli ei kantsi klikata mitään nyt tuosta juutube ikkunasta.

----------


## kukavaa

Kyllä vain siellä selostetaan. Itellä toimii googolin homma ilman sen kummempia säätöjä.

----------


## Soolo

Viasatilla ovat päivittäneet ohjelmatiedot, tänään klo 14.50 alkaa lähetys MM-kisoista, Viasat Sport kanavalla Suomessa. Jee.


Edit. Tällä pääsee geoblokkien ohi kätevästi

----------


## asb

> Itse kokeilin tätä:
> 
> http://www.stealthy.co/firefox/
> 
> Ja sitten proxylistasta vain valitsee maaksi vaikka DE (=Germany) niin aukesi UCI Channelin mm-kisavideot. Tämä tekee kuvakkeen firefoxin kuvakeriville josta klikkaamalla saa "näkymättömyysmoodin" päälle/pois tarpeen mukaan.



YouTube Unblocker ei toiminut. Tämän Stealthyn mukaan 17:20 aikaa lähetyksen alkuun.  :Hymy:  Kiitos, Vesa!

Edit: vaan laittoikin virheen, kun streami alkoi. Kolmas kerta toden sanoo. Tällä Hola unblockerilla näkyy jo kuva "Live Stream Will Start Soon..."





> Edit. Tällä pääsee geoblokkien ohi kätevästi

----------


## VesaP

> YouTube Unblocker ei toiminut. Tämän Stealthyn mukaan 17:20 aikaa lähetyksen alkuun.  Kiitos, Vesa!
> 
> Edit: vaan laittoikin virheen, kun streami alkoi.



Näköjään piti vaihtaa RU (=Venäjä) maaksi niin alko toimii tällä Stealthillakin  :Hymy: 

Ja jee, täältä kuuluu tosiaan myös englanninkielinen selostus!

Edit: Ja 1080 tai 720 HD laadut löytyypi myös listalta.  :No huh!:  Mutta ei oikein nuo HD versiot jaksa pyöriä pätkimättä kun kiertää venäjän kautta kait sit nyt...

----------


## Sanna04

Onkohan ne nyt keksineet, että porukat käyttää tuota youtube blockerin purkajaa? En saanut enää striimiä toimimaan. UCI channelin sivulta löytyi miesten TTT-kisan koostevideo, jonka päällä oli mainoslinkki tuonne livevideoon. Ei toiminut unblocker enää, latasi vaan ja käski odottaa. Nyt en enää löydä koko striimin sivua, TTT-videossa ei ole enää linkkiä eikä sitä taida näkyä tuolla UCI channelin sivulla ollenkaan maihin, joista sitä ei pitäisi päästä katsomaan? Sporzan striimi näkyy, mutta italiasta en ymmärrä mitään ja kuvakin perin rakeinen, joten tuo brittiversio kisasta olisi kiva.

Onko kellään linkkiä siihen suoraan striimi-sivuun?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Minulla toimii livestream youtuben kautta.

----------


## VesaP

^^Täältä näkyy ihan vastaavasti kuin eilenkin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjZPRnSJtoI

Stealthilla kun maaksi valittu RU siis.

----------


## asb

Oliskohan tässä semmonen homma, että noi unblockerit, holat jne. pitää listaa proxyistä, joiden kautta ne kierrättää videoliikenteen ja valitsee listalta enemmän tai vähemmän satunnaisesti jonkun. Jotkut näistä proxyistä sitten onnistuvat kiertämään geosensuurin ja jotkut ei. Tänään mulla nimittäin toimii tuo Stealthy lederhoseniksi konffattuna (pätkien kuin mikä) ja venäläiseksi konffattuna ei. Eli jos ei toimi, niin kokeilemalla listalta joku toinen maa.

----------


## OJ

Mites i-laitteilla? Onnistuuko? Joudun olemaan reissun päällä keskiviikko-sunnuntai ja duunikoneelle ei saa asentaa mitään, eli iPhonella ja iPadilla pitäisi pärjätä.

----------


## fyah

> Onkohan ne nyt keksineet, että porukat käyttää tuota youtube blockerin purkajaa? En saanut enää striimiä toimimaan. UCI channelin sivulta löytyi miesten TTT-kisan koostevideo, jonka päällä oli mainoslinkki tuonne livevideoon. Ei toiminut unblocker enää, latasi vaan ja käski odottaa. Nyt en enää löydä koko striimin sivua, TTT-videossa ei ole enää linkkiä eikä sitä taida näkyä tuolla UCI channelin sivulla ollenkaan maihin, joista sitä ei pitäisi päästä katsomaan? Sporzan striimi näkyy, mutta italiasta en ymmärrä mitään ja kuvakin perin rakeinen, joten tuo brittiversio kisasta olisi kiva.
> 
> Onko kellään linkkiä siihen suoraan striimi-sivuun?



Minulla ainakin on aina näkynyt ne livet siinä sen miesten ttt-koostevideon alla. Se ttt-koostehan lähtee siitä pyörimään automatic mutta olen sitten vaan klikannut alapuolelta livenä olevaa tapahtumaa. Tänään ei ekalla kerralla blockeri hoitanut duuniaan mutta jo toinen yritys tuotti tuloksen ja katselin tyytyväisenä naisten aika-ajon. 

Tyypillisintähän olisi tietenkin se että juuri miesten aika-ajo ja kaikki maantiet ei sitten toimisi ja juuri kaikki nämä edellä mainitut haluaisin nimenomaan nähdä  :Hymy: . Itse siis käyttelen sitä Googolin linkkaamaa firefoxin palikkaa. Mikäli se lopettaa toimimasta niin aion sinnikkäästi kokeilla sitten tuota VesaP ja asb:n käyttämää stealthia myös ja sitten vasta sporzan steameja.

----------


## VesaP

Mitä maata te käytätte tuossa HOLAssa että kisat näkyy hd laadulla pätkimättä? Nyt ei toimi enää tuo stealthyn perkeleen venäjäkään.  :Irvistys:  Ja ainakin Holan esim Hong Kong pätkii liikaa.

----------


## rhubarb

Mä katson ihan http://www.castalba.tv/channel/15584, brittiselostus.

----------


## VesaP

Ei voi hoodeeksi haukkua tuota rhubarbin linkin kuvaa  :Hymy: 

Mutta nyt näyttäs toimivan 720P kuva kohtuudella UCI channelilta kun valitsi Holasta ihan suomen, mutta sitten laitto "unblock youtube" Kokeillaan sillä!

Edit: Ja vtut toimi kohtuudella edes. Pätkii niin maan perkeleesti. On tää nyt yhtä helvettiä kun ei pääse kattoo kisoja kunnolla. Katson siis rhubarbin linkkiä, se näyttäs pyörivä sentään pätkimättä vaikka laatu on...

Edit2: Jaa, nyt pätkii tuo ylläoleva linkkikin. Huoh :/ Jää kisat katsomatta kyllä tätä menoa.

----------


## Patman

Hienosti näkyi!! 
Firefoxiin asensin tuon edellä mainitun unblokkaajan:   https://addons.mozilla.org/fi/firefo...ube-unblocker/
Sen jälkeen UCI.n juutuubikanava aukesi ja näkyi täydellä näytöllä pätkimättä:  http://www.youtube.com/UCIchannel
Mulla on Win XP ja Win7  -  molemmilla toimi.

----------


## Paolo

Hienosti näkyy. Kiitos linkeistä!
Mitä nyt keli paikan päällä aiheuttaa omat näkyvyysongelmansa.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Kiitos Patmanille linkeistä, jopa mäkin sain ton striimin pelaamaan. Olosuhteet tuolla Firenzessä on kyllä karseet.

----------


## Jaho

Osaisko joku neuvoa että miten Safarille tehdään sama?

----------


## veku

> Hienosti näkyi!! 
> Firefoxiin asensin tuon edellä mainitun unblokkaajan:   https://addons.mozilla.org/fi/firefo...ube-unblocker/
> Sen jälkeen UCI.n juutuubikanava aukesi ja näkyi täydellä näytöllä pätkimättä:  http://www.youtube.com/UCIchannel
> Mulla on Win XP ja Win7  -  molemmilla toimi.



Hyvin pelittää myös Linux:lla(tarkemmin Fedora:lla) Ainoastaan alussa tuli harmittelu viesti ettei unblocker pysty purkamaan videota, mutta parin uudelleen yrityksen jälkeen alkoi live lähetys näkyä.  :Hymy:

----------


## feltti

> Osaisko joku neuvoa että miten Safarille tehdään sama?



Mulla PC ja siinä Safari, eikä mitään erityistä unblokkeria käytössä. Säädin vain selaimen asetuksia:

Mene youtuben ucichanneliin, sitten valitse: _Selaimen Asetukset/Lisävalinnat/Välpalvelimet: Muuta asetuksia/Yhteydet/Lähiverkon asetukset/Käytä välitypalvelinta lähiverkossa/Lisätedot_

Tonne annat proxyn osoitteen ja portin numeron vaikkapa täältä: http://hidemyass.com/proxy-list/ 

Sitten pakitat painellen aina OK.

Käynnistä striimi. Kun pyörii, niin käy klikkaamassa uudelleen _Käytä valityspalvelinta lähiverkossa-_ruutua ja sitten OK.

Itse valitsin randomisti indonesialaisen proxyn osoitteen, ja toi sama osoite on pelittänyt mainiosti koko viikon. Pätkimättä on näkynyt kaikki lähetykset.

----------


## syklopaatti

Tänään klo.22.00 redbull tv:ssä reddbull Rampage.
Ehkä sairain ja vaarallisin kilpailu maailmassa. Gravity scenen oma tour de france. Näillä jätkilä ei ole näköjään hermoja ollenkaan. Pelottavaa touhua.
http://live.redbull.tv/events/202/red-bull-rampage-2013/

----------


## AK-87

Täälläkin jo odotellaan Rampagea. Onneksi tän viimeiset pari tuntia voi kulutella tehokkaasti Viasatin änärilähetyksen parissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PekkaO

Onko täällä tietoa, mistä näkyy Omloop Het Nieuwsblad? Että saisi mukulakivikauden käyntiin.

----------


## fyah

> Onko täällä tietoa, mistä näkyy Omloop Het Nieuwsblad? Että saisi mukulakivikauden käyntiin.



Tuosta http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/ ja 14 CET elikkäs 15 Suomen aikaa striimit. Samasta osoitteesta myös sunnuntainen Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne

----------


## fyah

Täältä ehkä löytyy toimivampia striimejä http://www.cyclingfans.com/omloop-het-nieuwsblad/live . En itse ainakaan saanut mitään noista edellä mainitsemastani linkistä löytyviä toimimaan kun olivat georestricted

----------


## turtsa

Tuolta löytyy toimivia linkkejä Sportsa tv:n :  http://www.steephill.tv/classics/omloop-het-nieuwsblad/

----------


## A72

http://cricfree.tv/update/euro.php

----------


## kmw

Ämmäm ratapyöräilyä Kolumbiasta NYT http://www.youtube.com/user/ucichannel

----------


## Steni

Haa, kiitoksia kmw.
Nyt tiedän mitä teen
ROS 147 jälkeen.

----------


## villef

Mainoksia tullu noihin striimeihin enemmän kuin ennen?
Nytkin tänä viikonloppuna joku isotissinen Ana yritti jatkuvasti soittaa, eikä ymmärtäny että mä katton pyöräilyä!
Eikä sitä saa poiskaan ennekö 25s on menny, ja se laskentakin sopivasti pätkii että n. minuutin on kuva katkolla..

----------


## kukavaa

Mahtaako muilla näkyä esimerkiksi ammatti kanan p-n striimit? t-a näkyy mutta matka Nizzaan kiinnostaa enemmän.

----------


## Paolo

Onko streamisuosituksia Tirreno-Adriaticolle?

----------


## fyah

> Mainoksia tullu noihin striimeihin enemmän kuin ennen?
> Nytkin tänä viikonloppuna joku isotissinen Ana yritti jatkuvasti soittaa, eikä ymmärtäny että mä katton pyöräilyä!
> Eikä sitä saa poiskaan ennekö 25s on menny, ja se laskentakin sopivasti pätkii että n. minuutin on kuva katkolla..



On striimeissä minustakin ehkä enemmän mainoksia mitä ennen. Olen koettanut ratkoa ongelmaa sillä että jos vain mahdollista niin avaan kaksi striimiä (joskushan on geo-blocked jne. eli ei ole montaa vaihtoehtoa) ja katson aina silloin kun mainokset tulee niin sitä toista. Tässä on se kätevä että kun katsoo vain striimiä A ja jättää stiimin B huomiotta siihen asti kuin A:ssa alkavat mainokset niin tässä vaiheessa striimissä B on mainokset pyörineet niin kauan että X voi sammuttaa ne eikä tarvitse odottaa koko 25 sekuntia. Striimissä B ei ehdi alkaa uusi mainoskatko ennen kuin siinä striimissä mitä varsinaisesti seuraa eli A:ssa voi sulkea mainokset. En nyt tiedä saiko tosta mitään selvää ja on se vähän rasittavaa mutta näin ei tartte venailla sitä 25 sekuntia.

----------


## Lasol

Hyviä striimejä on tarjolla kuhan osaa löytää. En linkitä syystä. Etsivä löytää ja saa palkinnon.

----------


## abiotic

DH:n maailmancup potkitaan käyntiin viikonloppuna:
http://live.redbull.tv/events/344/uc...aritzburg-dhi/

----------


## Dr TuKo

Yle Fem to 17.4. 22:00
Dok: Tour de France -voittaja Riis

----------


## PeeHoo

Giron Belfastin joukkueaika-ajo näkyy aika hyvin täällä: http://www.sportlemon.tv/20140508/vv...03-815886.html

----------


## Paolo

Oliko muilla ongelmia tänään Eurosport-playerin kanssa Giron aikana?
Meillä ei kuvasta/äänestä mitään tietoa...)-:

----------


## Yuggas

Giron lähetyksen pitäis olla juur alkanut, mutta Eurosportilla Federer ja Tursunov läiskii toisen erän tie-breakia. Ei helevetti, tässä voi mennä todella kauan kunnes Selinit pääsee ääneen. Britti-Eurolla luultavasti sama ohjelma kuin meillä, että lontoonkieliset selostuksetkin saattaa olla aika lujassa löytää. Jos jollain tiedossa, niin linkkiä kiitos.

Tästä italiaksi paremman puutteessa: http://www.frombar.com/20140508/vv536b9db09d4074.64305550-815884.html

Edit: Tursunov vei tie-breakin eli kaksi erää vähintään jäljellä siis tyyliin 1,5h vielä. Nairo lähtee 17.11. Parhaimmassa tapauksessa ehkä nähdään Nairon lähtö, tod.näk. ei. Peli etenee toooodella hitaasti. Voi v*ttu.

----------


## Dieselman

Taitaa jäädä tänään Giro näkemättä eursportilta, voi perse mitä touhua!

----------


## Yuggas

Tästä englanniksi: http://funkeysports.com/watch/beinsp...ive-stream.php

----------


## kukavaa

Procyclingliveltä löytyy bein sport striimi. En puhelimella jaksa linkkiä, mutta oli alin tai toka alin.

----------


## Wili

Ja eurosport playeristä löytyi Giron livekanava kun kanavavalikkoa selasi alaspäin. Tenniksen jälkeen tietysti ja ilman selostuksia  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dieselman

Vihdoin ja viimein siirryttiin Italiaan!

----------


## PeeHoo

Britti-Eurosport näyttää Vueltaa täällä: http://www.frombar.com/20140726/vv53...24-856729.html

----------


## asb

https://twitter.com/EurosportSuomi/s...34960433893376





> #eurosport näyttää suorana Jens Voigtin tunnin ajon maailmanennätysyrityksen to 18.9. 19.30. #pyöräily

----------


## fyah

Pitääpä ihan mielenkiinnosta katsoa. Taitaa tänä vuonnakin olla niin ettei mm-kisat näy Eurosportilla? Oikeudet pohjoismaissa on Viasatilla, tosin ymmärtääkseni paikalliset ylet ainakin Norjassa, Ruotsissa ja Tanskassa ovat muina vuosina ilmeisesti näyttäneet kisat (maksaneet oikeuksista viasatille?), ei taida olla Suomessa toivoa ihan hetkeen...

----------


## 90kg

Saattekko Vuelta-kuvaa ESP:hen. Täällä loputon "loading" luuppi. Kokeiltu kahdella koneella.

EDIT: No nih rupes toimimaan

----------


## JLI

Tuleeko Tour Down Under olemaan tarjolla katsottavaksi jossain? Jos, niin missä?

----------


## Sanna04

Mahtaako naisten tourista olla kuvaa tai jonkinlaista seurantaa?

----------


## Janne Lehti

Täällä on hyvin ajantasaista tietoa lähetyksistä cyclingfans.com

----------


## Googol

TDU:ta tulee ainakin uusintana nyt tuolta (ja jos kanava on öisin päällä, niin suoranakin öisin): http://cricfree.sx/sky-sports-1-live-stream

----------


## Yuggas

Tästä loistava striimi, jos on muita yökyöpeleitä eikä ole parempaa tekemistä kuin katsoa pyöräilyä: http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8785996

Willungalla ehkä 05:20 eka kerran.

----------


## kukavaa

tubi näyttää san luisin ajoja

----------


## asb

31.1. Melbourne: Jack Bobridge hour record attempt

Kuvittelen nähneeni linkin striimiin, mutten löydä enää. Muistaako joku paremmin?

----------


## Googol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gib8TVFbPRA

Tollanen löyty.

----------


## VesaP

Ratapyöräilyn MM kisat Pariisista (tai no, Pariisin läheltä) alkaen tänään.

UCI Channelin HD tasoiset lähetykset (jos suostuu näkymään pätkimättä):

Päivä 1, ke 18.2, klo 20.50 -->

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B17g1_sDH28

Päivä 2: to 19.2. klo 19.50 -->

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2tb-rX2WKU

Päivä 3: pe 20.2. klo 19.50 -->

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2V1d4FI-Sw

----------


## villef

Ohn ja kbk näkyvissä jossain?

----------


## Googol

Täytyy huomenna kokeilla, näkyisikö tuolta jollain unblockerilla: http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/matchcenter/mc_wielrennen

Jos ei, niin täytyy bongata suttustriimi jostain.

----------


## Sanna04

Olenko nyt tulkinnut oikein, että Kuurne-Bryssel-Kuurne alkaa klo 12, eli Suomen aikaa klo 13, eli olisi juuri alkanut? Onko jollain toimivaa striimiä? Cycling.tvn striimi huutaa sisäänkirjausta, mikä käsittääkseni maksaa? Sporzan striimi on pagina niet gevonden. RTBF:n sivuilla lukee Le direct n'est pas encore disponible. Il débutera le *1 mars 2015* vers *12:08.* Tarkoittaako tuo, että lähetys aukeaa tänään klo 12:08? Eli olisiko se kuitenkin jo auki, mutta miksi ruudussa laskee alaspäin aika 02:22:11 jne? Näkeekö tuolta lähetyksen mutta vasta jälkilähetyksenä maaliintulon jälkeen?

----------


## jaksu

http://www.steephill.tv/classics/kuu...ussels-kuurne/

Tuon mukaan esim. Sporza alkaa lähettämään 1430 CET.

----------


## caplake

Jos omistaa eurosport playerin niin esim holan avulla pääsee katsomaan hd tasoista kuvaa, uk esplayerin puolelta.

----------


## jaksu

> Jos omistaa eurosport playerin niin esim holan avulla pääsee katsomaan hd tasoista kuvaa, uk esplayerin puolelta.



Kiitos vihjeestä. Asensin iPadille F-Securen Freedomen ja sieltä virtuaalisijainniksi UK. ES Player alkoi jutteleen lontoota sikäläisellä tarjonnalla.

----------


## YGoo

Tänään kova halu katsoa Milano - San Remo. Uskaltaako luottaa Eurosport Playeriin?

----------


## r.a.i

Voi per.. Esp player rupes pätkimään, kun 48 km jäljellä..laittas nyt prkl sen palvelun kuntoon...

----------


## tuomaspa

Piti vaihtaa just menon koventuessa suttuisalle striimille, vaikka muut yhteydet (jopa Eurosportin toinen kanava) toimivat moitteetta... Hemmetti!

----------


## YGoo

Itse itselleni vastaten, hyvin toimi EP Player!

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Miksihän eurosportplayer ei ole suomenkielinen windows phonella / ipadilla, mutta läppärillä on? Tai itse appsi on, mutta selostukset eivät...

----------


## jaksu

> Miksihän eurosportplayer ei ole suomenkielinen windows phonella / ipadilla, mutta läppärillä on? Tai itse appsi on, mutta selostukset eivät...



ES1 vai ES2? ES2:n puolella läheskään kaikki lähetykset eivät ole selostettu ensimmäisellä kotimaisella.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> ES1 vai ES2? ES2:n puolella läheskään kaikki lähetykset eivät ole selostettu ensimmäisellä kotimaisella.



Kyse siis esim. juuri eilisestä Milan - San Remosta...muistelin että aiemminkin olen tuohon törmännyt kyllä.

----------


## zander

Pöh, ryntäsin töistä kotiin ajatuksena päästä katsomaan Katalonian ympäriajon toista etappia. Ja eiköhän tule Milano - Sanremo uusintana. Huonon sään vuoksi ei kuulemma Eurosport voi lähettää kuvaa.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Ja jatkan edelleen valitusta eurosportplayeristä...ipadilla takkuaa se arkiston käyttö niin perhanasti. PC:llä ei mitään ongelmaa.  :Irvistys:

----------


## kalleA

Tietääkö kukaan tuleeko noista EWS:n kisoista striimiä? Instagramissa taisi jotain sen tapaista olla, mutta ei taida tulla ihan redbull tv:stä?

----------


## kervelo

EU ajaa muutosta, jonka jälkeen streamien tms.rajoittaminen alueellisesti ei enää ole luvallista. Eli halutessaan voisi katsella eurosportia uk:sta tai kevätklassikoita paikallisten tv-kanavien streameista. 
http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/29/e...=rss_truncated

----------


## OJ

Arno Wallaard Memorial sivutuuli-iloittelua vaikka ei näytä edes tuulevan kovaa http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/11979

----------


## Kossu

Eurosport playerissa isoja ongelmia eivätkä vastaa mihinkään viesteihin. Tilaus on voimassa. Player jo poistettu ja asennettu uudelleen, ei auta. Yritetty tilata uudelleen, ei onnistu koska minulla on jo palvelu. Näyttää niin kuin ongelma olisi Google Play kaupan ja Eursport playerin yhteensovittamisessa. Mikä avuksi ?

----------


## Mihail

Vihdoin tänä vuonna saan seurattua ympäriajot HD-laatuisena. Kiitos Sonera-viihde  paketin. Ollut likimain mahdotonta tähän asti antennikerrostalossa, joka on suojeltu julkisivulta eli satelliitti ei ole ollut ratkaisuvaihtoehtona. Tuosta ES-playeristä en tiedä, mutta kerran sitäkin kokeilin ja osottautui huonoksi.

----------


## ilmora

Itse laitoin tuon Eurosport Playerin vasta nyt ekaa kertaa testiin, kun alkoi himottaa katsoa Giroa. So far so good?

----------


## Mihail

Tähän asti katseltu siis plus-tv kortilla/welholla. Onko tuo ES-player HD-laatuinen?

----------


## ilmora

^ Ei taida olla, mutta HDllä muutenkaan suurta merkitystä jos kalustona on S5 Mini sekä Samsungin tabletti. Telkkaria en ole omistanut enää vuosiin. :-D

----------


## Googol

http://www.raisport.rai.it/dl/raiSpo...d47448eed.html

Rain lähetys ja erilliset kanavat helikoptereille ja motoille. Onkohan geoblokkaus unohtunut.

----------


## jannevaro

Eurosport löytyy ainakin tuolta: http://cricfree.sx/euro-sports-live-stream

----------


## ilmora

ES-player toiminut tähän asti loistavasti, mutta eilisen etapin tallenne viallinen - vain ääni, ei kuvaa. Huonoja puolia juurikin palautteen antaminen hitaasti s-postilla sen sijaan, että voisi jotenkin merkata vialliset ja toimimattomat tallenteet. 

Toiseksi suurin ongelma sitten 3G -yhteyden riittämättömyys haja-asutusalueella ruuhka-aikaan...

----------


## ATi

> Toiseksi suurin ongelma sitten 3G -yhteyden riittämättömyys haja-asutusalueella ruuhka-aikaan...



Voi toki olla 3G riittämätön aika-ajoin mutta ESPlayer pätkii lähes päivittäin kuvaa (iOS, MAC, PC) suomen aikaa klo 21-24 omasta yhteydestä riippumatta. Epäilen ruuhkaista palvelua, koska kaikki muu pelaa ja striimaa kuin unelma samaan aikaan. Pääsääntöisesti tyydyn kuuntelemaan etapit iltaisin "Eurosport Radiosta" kun pätkivä kuva nyppii.

----------


## ilmora

^Sekin on kyllä mahdollista. Nyt arkipäivinä pelittänyt selkeästi paremmin. A-palautteeseenkin vastattiin - tänään.  :Leveä hymy: 

Lisäys: olisi kyllä hienoa jos ES-playerissä voisi välillä vaihtaa selostuksen kieleksi englannin - Matt Stephens voittaisi kyllä tämän päiväisen pakkoruotsin.

----------


## Paolo

Nyt tuntuu täällä tulevan selostusta vain toisella kotimaisella...
Ei näköjään riitä enää, että joutuu kuuntelemaan noita ärstyttäviä ruotsinkielisiä mainoksia.

----------


## J T K

"ESP Playerin kieliongelmasta informoitu Pariisiin! Teknikot työskentelevät patongin ja punaviinin voimin ja etsivät ratkaisua. Pahoittelut! (@EurosportSuomi)

Twitteristä

----------


## ISO-O

http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/18973

----------


## Kossu

> Eurosport playerissa isoja ongelmia eivätkä vastaa mihinkään viesteihin. Tilaus on voimassa. Player jo poistettu ja asennettu uudelleen, ei auta. Yritetty tilata uudelleen, ei onnistu koska minulla on jo palvelu. Näyttää niin kuin ongelma olisi Google Play kaupan ja Eursport playerin yhteensovittamisessa. Mikä avuksi ?



2kk sitten ongelma ratkesi vasta kun peruutin ESP tilauksen ja tein uuden tilauksen. Ja nyt kun TdF alkaa niin taas sama ongelma. ESP ei näytä striimiä ja sanoo että tilaus ei ole voimassa mutta Google Playssa ei voi tehdä uutta tilausta koska sen mukaan minulla on jo!!

----------


## ilmora

ES Playeria on nähtävästi myös päivitelty ja uusi viehättävä ominaisuus on se, että näytönsäästäjä menee päälle...

----------


## pulmark

Jos haluaa ilmaista, suhteellisen hyvälaatuista kuvaa TdF ja selostuksen englannin kielellä, niin brittien ITV4 (https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/itv4) näyttää suoraa lähetystä päivittäin. 

Geo-rajoituksen voi poistaa näppärästi esim. Psiphon nimisellä ohjelmalla (Android, Windows):

https://psiphon.ca/

Toinen vaihtoehto geo-rajoituksen poistamiseen lienee käyttää jotain selainlaajennuksia, kuten Hola yms.

----------


## am8119

> Geo-rajoituksen voi poistaa näppärästi esim. Psiphon nimisellä ohjelmalla (Android, Windows):
> 
> https://psiphon.ca/
> 
> Toinen vaihtoehto geo-rajoituksen poistamiseen lienee käyttää jotain selainlaajennuksia, kuten Hola yms.



Onkos vaikeakin käyttää ja hidastaako konetta miten ?   Ilmeisesti ilmainen ?

----------


## pulmark

> Onkos vaikeakin käyttää ja hidastaako konetta miten ?   Ilmeisesti ilmainen ?



Ilmainen, Windows7 ei muuta tarvinnut kun ladata ja käynnistää ilman mitään asennuksia. Käyttöliittymä hyvin yksinkertainen. Nettinopeustesti antoi ihan hyviä tuloksia ja samoin kuvan laatu pysyi hyvänä. Parempi tuo mun mielestä on kuin Hola tai muut selaimen laajennukset.

----------


## kukavaa

Epätoivosta yrittämistä mut selostaisko David harmon tuol itv:llä?

----------


## Pexxi

Uskaltaako €-sportia tilata? Kirjautumissivu aivan hirveä ja hidas vaikka konekin tietty on mutta sujuvasti esim futisstriimit pyörii.

----------


## ilmora

> Uskaltaako €-sportia tilata? Kirjautumissivu aivan hirveä ja hidas vaikka konekin tietty on mutta sujuvasti esim futisstriimit pyörii.



Itsellä on ollut toukokuusta asti ES Player käytössä ja laatu ei ole HD:tä tällä hetkellä, mutta menettelee kun seuraa Touria 15,4" läppäriltä ja toisinaan kännykästä. Kyllähän se on ihan ok, jos muita vaihtoehtoja ei ole. Mitään suurempia ongelmia ei ole ollut - ne ovat olleet yleensä Eurosportin puolella, kuten se että yhden Giron etapin ajan toimi vain ruotsinkielinen selostus. Hintahan ei päätä huimaa jos haluaa Tourin ajan kokeilla.

----------


## Pexxi

Keväällä oli ja silloin toimi ihan hyvin. Nyt oli vaan kirjautumissivu sellaista sontaa ja joku juttu että toimintaa parannetaan niin varoituskellot alkoivat heti soimaan. No kokeillaan.

----------


## Pexxi

Että semmonen... Diakuvaa, vähän kun hiirtä siirtää ruudun päällä niin tulee tv-valikot päälle. On se hyvä kun tehdään "uudistuksia". Edellisen kerran taisi mennä reilu vuosi kun saivat jotenkin toimimaan.

----------


## wahis

Lähetys pätkii, näytönsäästäjä menee päälle ja kuvanlaatu on mitä on. Ei voi kyllä kehua tuota uutta Eurosport playeria...

----------


## Pexxi

Onhan se erikoista että "laittomalla" striimillä ei nyi yhtään. Ja myös €-spotirn kuvaa.

----------


## pulmark

> Epätoivosta yrittämistä mut selostaisko David harmon tuol itv:llä?



En tiedä selostajia. Joku vähän käheä-ääninen vanhempi äijä ainakin joka mun mielestä selostanut aika usein ja sitten muistaakseni joku Boulding.

Oikeastaan ainoa mikä vähän ärsyttää on lukuisat mainoskatkot.

EDIT: Netin syövereistä löytyi seuraavat nimet: Chris Boardman, Ned Boulding, Phil Ligget, Gary Imlach.

Jens Voight on myös kommentaattorina

----------


## ilmora

> Onhan se erikoista että "laittomalla" striimillä ei nyi yhtään. Ja myös €-spotirn kuvaa.



Itse en ole nykimistä tai pätkimistä huomannut ESP:llä, mutta tuo näytönsäästäjän kanssa säätäminen kyllä rassaa...

----------


## veku

ESP on aivan käyttökelvoton. Koitan selaimella katsoa kokoruutu tilassa ja kuva nykii todella pahasti. Vanhalla vielä kuva pyöri sujuvasti.

----------


## Googol

Kokeile jollain toisella selaimella (tai käynnistä selain uudelleen jos on ollut pitkään auki tai on paljon välilehtiä)

----------


## veku

> Kokeile jollain toisella selaimella (tai käynnistä selain uudelleen jos on ollut pitkään auki tai on paljon välilehtiä)



Koitettu Firefox, chrome sekä operaa. Operalla sain jotenkuten pelittää. Mutta lähetys virta on ihan olematon kun vertaa esim mitä se oli italian giron aikaa.

----------


## ilmora

Itsellä on Firefox käytössä kun muistaakseni vanha ESP:n versio ei suostunut Chromen kanssa rullaamaan. Laatu oli eilen kyllä paljon vaihtelevampaa kuin kahtena ekana päivänä ja kuva hävisi kerran kokonaan. Yhdessä vaiheessa vasemmassa reunassa näkyi jopa viesti, siitä että järjestelmäni ei olisi optimaalinen ESP:lle, mutta muutoksia ja päivityksiä tulossa? Noh...

----------


## veku

Chromea joutuu vähän säätämään kun oletuksena silverlight kaltaiset lisä-osat on estetty.

----------


## BONK

ESP on itsellä toiminut ihan tyydyttävästi sekä kannettavalla että Samsungin telkkarissa. Lienee jotain tekemistä tuolla nykimisellä myös verkkoyhteyden laadun kanssa?

----------


## Sachs Dolmar

Mulla on ESP-äppi iPhone 6:ssa, josta heitän kuvan ja äänen Apple TV:n kautta telsuun. Ei mitään ongelmia.

----------


## veku

> ESP on itsellä toiminut ihan tyydyttävästi sekä kannettavalla että Samsungin telkkarissa. Lienee jotain tekemistä tuolla nykimisellä myös verkkoyhteyden laadun kanssa?



Samoin itsellä hyvin ennen mutta tämän ESP uuden käyttöliittymän mukana tuli nykiminen. Netflix ym pyörivät moitteettomasti. Eilisen etapin aikana ei ollut kuin ESP käytössä.  Koitin jopa tiputtaa videon laadun siihen pienempään mutta ei auttanut. Selustus sentään kuului normaalisti.  :Hymy:

----------


## BONK

> Samoin itsellä hyvin ennen mutta tämän ESP uuden käyttöliittymän mukana tuli nykiminen. Netflix ym pyörivät moitteettomasti. Eilisen etapin aikana ei ollut kuin ESP käytössä.  Koitin jopa tiputtaa videon laadun siihen pienempään mutta ei auttanut. Selustus sentään kuului normaalisti.



Eilinen(kin) kuului/näkyi ihan hyvin. Tosin viime aikoina playeria on tullut pyöritettyä vain iPadissa tuossa työpöydän laidalla "taustakohinana", joten ihan jatkuvaa seurantaa laadusta ei ole tullut tehtyä.

----------


## Pexxi

Ilmeisesti uudistus sitten syynä. No eipä tarvitse näillävehkeillä enää katsella. Onneksi netti on pullollaan toimivia striimejä. Ja kun olisin jopa maksanut...

"Voit katsoa suosikkiohjelmiasi Eurosportilta ja Eurosport 2:lta parhaalla mahdollisella kuvanlaadulla. 

- Smooth Streaming –teknologia PC/Mac-laitteella ja Windows-puhelimella.
- HLS –teknologia iOS ja Android-laitteilla.

Videonlaatu valikoituu automaattisesti internet-yhteyden nopeuden, valitun kuvakoon ja laitteen suorituskyvyn perusteella.

Asetuksia ei täten tarvita. Palvelun valitsee sinulle automaattisesti  parhaan mahdollisen laadun, mitä sinun laitteistolla voidaan saavuttaa"

----------


## ilmora

ESP:n tiedote:

"02/07/15 – Live access on PC/Mac
              Depending on your PC/Mac configuration you may have been experiencing some issues with the Live video quality.

Please check our FAQ section for help with your query.

We would like to inform you that a new option will soon be available and will enable you to follow all your favourite events in a simple mode.
We apologize for the inconvenience this may have caused you."


Itse en eilen huomannut nykimistä ennen kuin irrotin läppärin hetkeksi verkkovirrasta ja koneen suorituskyky laski sen myötä.

----------


## veku

Itse luovutin ja katson tourin tabletista. Kovin raskaasti ESP pyörii selaimessa. Sen verran huomion et kokoruutu tilassa kuva ei juuri liiku.

----------


## Pexxi

IE:llä tuntuisi toimivan normaalisti. Ihme.

----------


## villef

Milläs tavalla tuon playerin sais näkymään chromecastin kautta?

----------


## jmrr

> Milläs tavalla tuon playerin sais näkymään chromecastin kautta?



Liekö tuota saa mitenkään? Mutta älä huoli, vuosi sitten jo sanoivat että päivitys jolla saa näkymään tulee pian!

----------


## Petter

> Milläs tavalla tuon playerin sais näkymään chromecastin kautta?



 Ruudun peilauksella, jos käytettävä aparaatti tukee sitä. Ainakin Nexus 7:lla toimii nykimättä ihan kelvollisella kuvanlaadulla.

Pöytäkone ja Chrome-selain vois olla toinen vaihtoehto, mutta muistelen ettei ES:n striimi ole ainakaan aikaisemmin toiminut sitä kautta. Nykytilannetta en tiedä.

----------


## Pexxi

Nyt on näköjään kevyempikin (vanha?) versio tarjolla.

----------


## PHI

On se kumma että varsinainen kisalähetys Selinien selostuksella näkyy 480p, mutta Moto1-5 näkyy 720p? Samoin kuin tuo brittistriimi, mutta ilman selostusta.
Saisko tuohon ympättyä jollain opilla Selinien selostuksen?
Edit: Otin Cyclefans striimistä Sean Kelly&co. selostuksen tuohon Playerin 720p kuvaan. Nyt bueno!

----------


## Meister

Toimiiko muilla eurosportplayer? Ei toiminut eilen tabilla eikä puhelimella eikä toimi näköjään vieläkään! Mainokset vaan pyörii ja valittaa että no subscription found, vaikka ihan varmasti on voimassa. Laitoin eilen jo viestiä sinne ylläpitoon, mutta sain vain vastaukseksi kyselyä google playn maksukuitin perään että voivat selvittää. Eikä muuta. Ihme touhua. Niin ja olinhan mä tietenkin jo poistanut sen maksukuitin s-posteista, mutta kai niillä nyt näkyy järjestelmässä että olen tilaaja!

Edit. No nyt laitoin vähän vihaisemman viestin ja heti alkoi toimimaan. En tiedä mikä siinä eilen mätti. Mitään hyvitystä ei kyllä eilisestä tarjonnut. Nyt siis meni muutama minuutti ja sain tälläisen vastauksen: 
"After conducting various technical tests, we can inform you that your access is now working correctly.
We do apologise for the inconvenience it has caused you so far and*understand your frustration.
Please let us know if you have any further difficulties.
Best regards,
The Eurosport Player team"

Erikoista etten sanoisi 😊

----------


## Hans Opinion

> On se kumma että varsinainen kisalähetys Selinien selostuksella näkyy 480p, mutta Moto1-5 näkyy 720p? Samoin kuin tuo brittistriimi, mutta ilman selostusta.
> Saisko tuohon ympättyä jollain opilla Selinien selostuksen?
> Edit: Otin Cyclefans striimistä Sean Kelly&co. selostuksen tuohon Playerin 720p kuvaan. Nyt bueno!



Ainakin siten (mokkulan kautta) että 720 kuva telkusta ja selostus tabletista tms, ääni tulee pikkaisen viiveellä mutta selvästi mukavampi katsoa tarkempaa kuvaa.

----------


## ilmora

Olenko ainoa, jolla ESP:n koko ruutu -asetus ei nyt yllättäen toimikaan? Selaimena Firefox.

----------


## villef

Olihan pettymys kun eilinen etappi ei ole sitten tullut ollenkaan ESP listalle. Tarkoitus oli eilen illalla katsoa, mutta kun ei ollut niin tänään. Vaan eipä löytynyt tänäänkään.. Ja siis Anteron tabletilla kattelen..

----------


## jmrr

> Olihan pettymys kun eilinen etappi ei ole sitten tullut ollenkaan ESP listalle. Tarkoitus oli eilen illalla katsoa, mutta kun ei ollut niin tänään. Vaan eipä löytynyt tänäänkään.. Ja siis Anteron tabletilla kattelen..



Netti- ja iOS versiossa molemmissa löytyy eilinen ja tämän päivän etappi. Onpa kumma ettei androidversiossa ole.

----------


## wirillion

> Milläs tavalla tuon playerin sais näkymään chromecastin kautta?




Chromecast tuki on nyt ainakin Androidille.

----------


## Samuel72

Red bull tv ja youtubesssa UCI channel lähettävät kohtuu hyvin pyöräilyä. Cx, mtb ja ratapyöräilyä. Maantietäkin jonkin verran UCI:llä. Myös live lähetyksiä. Laatukin hyvää ja toimii hyvin myös smart tv:ssä.

----------


## CamoN

Käsittääkseni YouTubessa pitäisi käynnistyä UCI:n kanavalla noin 10min päästä live miesten cyclocrossin MM-kilpailusta.

----------


## kolistelija

> Käsittääkseni YouTubessa pitäisi käynnistyä UCI:n kanavalla noin 10min päästä live miesten cyclocrossin MM-kilpailusta.



Taitaa olla ihan worldcup, ei MM. Maailmamestaruuskisa on kuun vaihteessa.

----------


## rhubarb

> Taitaa olla ihan worldcup, ei MM. Maailmamestaruuskisa on kuun vaihteessa.



Kyllä, ajoivat Ranskassa. Ensi viikonloppuna Hoogerheide ja seuraavana MM-kisat, molemmat UCIchannelilla.

----------


## VesaP

Naisten tunninajon MM yritys alkaa kello 11.30 suomenaikaa Australiassa ja näkyypi livenä täällä:

http://livestream.com/accounts/2687950/events/4602963

Tai täällä:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/brid...n-cyclingnews/

Edit: Puolessa välin MM-vauhdissa on nainen. Jos jatkaa samalla kaavalla, 600 metrillä rikkoo ennätyksen.

Edit2: Ja uusi MM tulos 46.882km, Bridie O'Donnel!!

----------


## kukavaa

Taitaa olla aika nostaa tämä topikki ylös, jos keskustelu striimeistä ja eurosportin playeristä saataisi pysymään täällä.

----------


## Googol

> Itse olen seurannut Eurosportia (Player) F-Securen Freedomella Hollannin kautta nähdäkseni fudiksen Ranskan liigaa, jota Hollannin E$:lla on näytetty kattavasti. Tietääkö joku aiemmilta vuosilta, näytetäänkö muualla Euroopassa Eurosportilla enemmän kisoja tai pidempiä lähetyksiä näistä kevätklassikoista?



Ei ainakaan kovin paljoa. Tietysti jos kakkoselta tulee Bundesliigaa, niin muualla voisi tulla pyöräilyä. Sporzalla on hyvät ja pitkät nettilähetykset, mutta se taitaa näkyä vain Belgiassa (onko Freedomessa Belgiaa?) ja kieli on tietysti hollanti.

----------


## Pahamontes

Freedomessa saa paikaksi asetettua myös Belgian, varmaan muissakin vastaavissa VPN-palveluissa. Sporzan lähetykset täytyykin tsekata, josko niihin pääsisi helposti käsiksi.

----------


## rhubarb

> Ei ainakaan kovin paljoa. Tietysti jos kakkoselta tulee Bundesliigaa, niin muualla voisi tulla pyöräilyä. Sporzalla on hyvät ja pitkät nettilähetykset, mutta se taitaa näkyä vain Belgiassa (onko Freedomessa Belgiaa?) ja kieli on tietysti hollanti.



Brittisportista on tullut huomattavasti enemmän.

----------


## kukavaa

Näkyyköhän naisten omloopista kuvaa? Tai onkohan ees liveseurantaa?
Oli miten oli: GO LOTTA!!!

----------


## villef

Biglan sivulla ainakin on linkki race preview uutisessa naisten sunnuntain kisan livestreamiin. http://www.bpct.ch/race-preview-omlo...p-vh-hageland/

----------


## villef

Onko joku löytänyt naisten kisaan striimiä?

----------


## Googol

Striimi Belgiassa "sijaitseville": http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/matchcent...jaar/1.2581341

ja muualla sijaitseville: http://www.bvls2016.sc/stream3.html

Naisten kisaa en löytänyt, jos ei sitten tossa miesten kisan ohessa tule.

----------


## OJ

Onko kukaan löytänyt mitään proxy palvelua joka toimisi? Maksullinenkin kiinnostaa.

----------


## jmrr

> Onko kukaan löytänyt mitään proxy palvelua joka toimisi? Maksullinenkin kiinnostaa.



Esim F-securen Freedome. VPN kylläkin eikä proxy. 
Täältä ilmaiseksi kolmeksi kuukaudeksi: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/freedome

----------


## villef

Ja toimii hyvin tuo Freedome

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Naisten tunninajon ME yritys livenä: http://cyclingtips.com/2016/02/live-...ecord-attempt/

----------


## eagle

Ennätyshän sieltä tuli.. Mitkähän lie ollu välitykset tuossa S-Worksissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Ennätyshän sieltä tuli.. Mitkähän lie ollu välitykset tuossa S-Worksissa



En laskenut, mutta veikkaan kadenssin olleen  haarukassa 92-94rpm. Nopeuteen 48km/h tuolla kadenssilla sopisi 53-13 tai 54-13.

----------


## jhalmar

> En laskenut, mutta veikkaan kadenssin olleen  haarukassa 92-94rpm. Nopeuteen 48km/h tuolla kadenssilla sopisi 53-13 tai 54-13.



53-14 oli välitykset ja tuolta lisää dataa kalustoon liittyen: http://cyclingtips.com/2016/02/evely...works-shiv-tt/

----------


## villef

Osaakos joku kertoa miten tuon Skyn Bike-kanavan saisi näkymään? Vai näkyykö vain antennilta, ei netin kautta? Vaikka vissiin olivat eilen vähän epäonnistuneet mainoskatkojen osalta..

----------


## Googol

Eurosport Playeriin näytti tulleen 720p laatu myös ykköskanavalle.

Drome Classic: http://www.lequipe21.fr/direct/

----------


## kervelo

Voiko hienommin olla: Eurosport playerissa sekä tirreno että paris-nice juuri nyt omilla kanavillaan livenä!

----------


## J T K

LIVE CYCLING: Gent-Wevelgem LIVE STREAM 27/03/2016 HD

https://youtu.be/tJ64GBqwXRw

----------


## OJ

Tulee pelkkää McD mainosta tolta youtube kanavalta...

----------


## J T K

No hitto, firefox ja adblockki niin ei ole ollut mitään...

----------


## msl

Moi, onkohan mitään varmaa aikaa milloin Ronde alkaa tänään Eurosportilla? 15 vai 16 vai? On se kumma etteivät saa suomenkielisiä ohjelmatietoja kondikseen, vuodesta toiseen ristiriitaista tietoa.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Esa S

Kolmelta pitäisi alkaa ainakin englanninkielinen lähetys, mutta ei sitä ennen neljää ehdi katsoa, kun naiset tulee vasta silloin maaliin, Lotta ensimmäisenä?
Naisten kisa ja lähetys alkaa jo alle puolen tunnin päästä:
http://www.proximustv.be/nl/wielrenn...laanderendames

----------


## msl

Kiitos! Kiitos myös linkistä!

----------


## Metsänpeikko

https://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/#

Tuolta löytyy striimit sekä miesten että naisten rondeen. Miesten kisasta lähetys näyttäisi alkavan yhden aikaan, olettaen että tuo CET aika tarkoittaa oikeasti CEST aikaa.

----------


## Esa S

Naisten kisasta lähetys alkaakin vasta 14:45, maaliin tulevat noin neljän maissa.

Miesten kisasta tulee jo jotain: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ64GBqwXRw
mutta kolmelta varmaankin jo englannin kielellä ja hd laadulla, eurosportin lähetystä.

----------


## J T K

^Nyt lähti livelähetys

----------


## Esa S

Hiukan paremmalla kuvanlaadulla ja kauniimmalla melkein ymmärrettävällä kielellä: http://wikitv.eu/rai-sport-1/

----------


## Esa S

Englannin kielinen eurosport full hd kuvalla: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_45_tYE62k

----------


## Sanna04

Pätkiikö muillakin tuo naisten lähetys ihan hemmetisti? Ei paljoo oo apua tästäkään striimistä kun twitterin varassa taas mennään..

----------


## CC-Ryder

Pätkii ihan hemmetisti täälläkin naisten ronde.

----------


## mooscot

Suuria ongelmia täälläkin. Pari minuuttia onnistuin katsomaan 30km kohdilta ja nyt ei taas lataa ollenkaan.

----------


## Googol

Naisten Rondea: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n81sLE92agc

----------


## mooscot

Tuhannet kiitokset!

----------


## rhubarb

Nyt tulee naisten kisaa Eurosport UK:lta.

----------


## kmw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQfg-jTulEo

poikkeuksellisen hyvä striimi.

edit. eipä näy enää, ..ttu.

----------


## stoki

Onko muiden Eurosport playerin käyttäjien Arkistossa olevat videot tämän viikon huoltokatkon jälkeen muuttuneet Ruotsiksi selostetuiksi lähetyksiksi?

----------


## paaton

On. Prkle. Laitoin palautetta jo.

----------


## ktsol

> Onko muiden Eurosport playerin käyttäjien Arkistossa olevat videot tämän viikon huoltokatkon jälkeen muuttuneet Ruotsiksi selostetuiksi lähetyksiksi?



Kyllä. Toivottavasti korjavat asia pian.

----------


## MikkoVe

Eurosportplayer:n suora lähetys ei toimi tietokoneella, puhelimen kautta pelittää. Arkiston videot on täälläkin på svenska, silloin kun ei ole flaamiksi tai jollain muulla oudolla mongerruksella. Puhelimen kautta arkistossa on 3-4 pyöräilyvideota, yksi vanha Girolähtetys ja pari Azerbaidzanin tourin etappia. Tarjonta on mielestäni ihan perseestä ja tilaukseni jäänee 1 kk mittaiseksi.

----------


## veku01

> Eurosportplayer:n suora lähetys ei toimi tietokoneella, puhelimen kautta pelittää. Arkiston videot on täälläkin på svenska, silloin kun ei ole flaamiksi tai jollain muulla oudolla mongerruksella. Puhelimen kautta arkistossa on 3-4 pyöräilyvideota, yksi vanha Girolähtetys ja pari Azerbaidzanin tourin etappia. Tarjonta on mielestäni ihan perseestä ja tilaukseni jäänee 1 kk mittaiseksi.



Hyvin suoralähetys pelittää minulla. Millä selaimella koitat katsoa?

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rjrm

Mä olen Giroa kattonut raisportin nettisivun kautta. Tarvii vpn-yhteyden esim freedomen ilmaisversion avuksi. Tai joku muuu vastaava. Samalla setupilla näkee myös vaikka youtubesta lätkän mm-kisat.

----------


## ilmora

Itsellä ei toimi Eurosport tällä hetkellä niin Chromen kuin Firefoxinkaan kautta. Sen sijaan ESP Player pelittää kyllä kännykällä... Tosin nyt sain ESP:n toimimaan Chromen incognito-ikkunassa?

----------


## 90kg

> Itsellä ei toimi Eurosport tällä hetkellä niin Chromen kuin Firefoxinkaan kautta. Sen sijaan ESP Player pelittää kyllä kännykällä... Tosin nyt sain ESP:n toimimaan Chromen incognito-ikkunassa?



ESP:ssä jatkuvia ongelmia. Toivoin jo että olis korjaantunut kun Discovery osti kanavan pois ranskalaisilta mutta ei, sama meno jatkuu. Käynnistysvaikeuksien lisäksi kieletkin on 'arkistossa' taas mitä sattuu.

----------


## J T K

Jep, mobiilissa pelaa mutta pc:llä ei. Perkele.

----------


## kervelo

Applen laitteilla toimii hienosti: ipadilta airplaylla Apple tv:n kautta isolle ruudulle ja kuvanlaatu on upea. Esim.eilen Bayernin voitonjuhlia katsellessa HD-kuva oli niin hyvää, että harvemmin normaaleilta (kaapeli)televisiokanavilta vastaavanlaista saa katsella.

----------


## MikkoVe

> Itsellä ei toimi Eurosport tällä hetkellä niin Chromen kuin Firefoxinkaan kautta. Sen sijaan ESP Player pelittää kyllä kännykällä... Tosin nyt sain ESP:n toimimaan Chromen incognito-ikkunassa?



Samat selaimet on täälläkin edelleen toimimatta. Incognito toimii, hyvä löytö. Ihan hyvin Giron seuraaminen käy tosin puhelimella ja kuulokkeilla, mutta ei ole tätä päivää, että tarvitsee katsoa silloin kun lähetys tulee (arkisto ruotsiksi).

----------


## paaton

Minulla on kyllä live lähetykset toimineet ongelmitta selaimen, eli chromen kautta koko ajan.

----------


## ilmora

> Samat selaimet on täälläkin edelleen toimimatta. Incognito toimii, hyvä löytö. Ihan hyvin Giron seuraaminen käy tosin puhelimella ja kuulokkeilla, mutta ei ole tätä päivää, että tarvitsee katsoa silloin kun lähetys tulee (arkisto ruotsiksi).



En tiedä mikä tässä välissä oikein on muuttunut kahdessa päivässä. Mutta jos on esim. Freedome käytössä niin saa vaikka brittien arkiston käyttöönsä. Tarjontakin vaikuttaa laajemmalta.

----------


## J T K

Edgellä eikä Firefoxilla ei toiminut, IE Explorerilla pelaa nyt.

e: no sitten hirtti IE kiinni ja nyt toimii Edgellä. Mahtavaa.

----------


## Cybbe

http://www.fromhot.com/

----------


## 90kg

Eurosport Player on ihan kiva palvelu mutta hatuttaa että vuodesta toiseen ja omistajasta (Discovery osti) toiseen on vasemmalla kädellä hoidettu. 

Route du Sud arkistopuolella. Sekä Stage 4 ja 5 - monen tunnin lähetys - loppuu muutamaa kilometriä ennen veskaa. Toisen kielikin on englanti mikä sinänsä ei haitannut. Parempi se oli kun aiempi tanska kevään joidenkin kisojen osalta.

 Onneksi Route du Sudin etappien vikat kilsat löytyy tuubista.

EDIT: kaikkea ei kerkii katsomaan Livenä.

----------


## nopsako

Yo yo!! 

Viikonloppuna tulee touria, mutta myös redbull.tv:ltä UCI maastopyöräilyä. Muutenkin todella laadukasta kamaa tuolla redbullin sivuilla, rampagea, hardline, joyride..

Onko mitään paikkaa mistä näkis enduro world seriesiä?

----------


## Juliq

Valaiskaas oi kokeneemmat tourin katsojat että mistäs sitä voi seurata? Onko muita kuin eurosport player, näkyykö missään ilmaiseksi? Entäs jos ei kykene live streamia katsomaan?

----------


## paaton

Taas kerran tuntuu siltä, että eurosport player toimii hyvin. 
Kuva on näkynyt viimeaikoina ongelmitta ja tallenteetkin ovat ilmestyneet suomenkielisinä arkistoon. Toimii kännykälläkin hienosti.

----------


## kukavaa

> Valaiskaas oi kokeneemmat tourin katsojat että mistäs sitä voi seurata? Onko muita kuin eurosport player, näkyykö missään ilmaiseksi? Entäs jos ei kykene live streamia katsomaan?



Procyclinglive, jos ei kykene YouTubeen tulleevat myöhemminkin.

----------


## pulmark

> Valaiskaas oi kokeneemmat tourin katsojat että mistäs sitä voi seurata? Onko muita kuin eurosport player, näkyykö missään ilmaiseksi? Entäs jos ei kykene live streamia katsomaan?



Googleen hakusanat "ok live tv" löytyy iso pino eri maiden tv-kanavia... mm. Eurosport, France TV, Rai.

----------


## Juliq

> Procyclinglive, jos ei kykene YouTubeen tulleevat myöhemminkin.



no niin, tämä huomenna kokeiluun! Kiitos!





> Googleen hakusanat "ok live tv" löytyy iso pino eri maiden tv-kanavia...



tänään sain näkymään vaan Eurosportin mainoksia, mitä mä teen väärin😀 Ohjelmaoppaan mukaan jotain olis kyllä pitänyt tulla!

----------


## paaton

> tänään sain näkymään vaan Eurosportin mainoksia, mitä mä teen väärin Ohjelmaoppaan mukaan jotain olis kyllä pitänyt tulla!



5.9e kuussa kun maksaa, niin näät ohjelmiakin ja saat tallenteet käyttöön.

----------


## Samuli

Maantieajon SM-kisat Turusta https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TOKsAQjDWrE

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pulmark

> tänään sain näkymään vaan Eurosportin mainoksia, mitä mä teen väärin😀 Ohjelmaoppaan mukaan jotain olis kyllä pitänyt tulla!



Joo, ei näytä Eurosport tuolta sivustolta muuta kuin mainoksia nyt. Ite katselen TdF France TV2 kautta joka näkyy. Sitä kautta katsoin myös Criterium du Dauphinen. Tsekkasin silloin myös ES mutta en sen tarkemmin kiinnittänyt huomiota että näyttää vaan mainoksia.

----------


## Juliq

Päädyin lopulta lataamaan watsonin, sillä sai kuukauden ilmaista kokeiluaikaa ja näkyy eurosport!

----------


## Pirtsi

> Päädyin lopulta lataamaan watsonin, sillä sai kuukauden ilmaista kokeiluaikaa ja näkyy eurosport!



Hmm, laitoin testiksi tuon watsonin myös, mutta ei näy kyllä Eurosportilta mitään. Pitäiskö tuohon kuitenkin myös laittaa maksullinen kanavapaketti vai pitäiskö tuolta ilmaisistakin näkyä?

----------


## Juliq

> Hmm, laitoin testiksi tuon watsonin myös, mutta ei näy kyllä Eurosportilta mitään. Pitäiskö tuohon kuitenkin myös laittaa maksullinen kanavapaketti vai pitäiskö tuolta ilmaisistakin näkyä?



Sun pitää valita sieltä kanavapaketeista sen niminen kuin Next, se on ilmainen ja sillä tulee eurosport näkyviin!

----------


## pulmark

Brittien ITV4 lähettää myös TdF,  asiantuntijoina mm. Boardman ja Millar. Hyvälaatuista stream löytyy mm. stream2watch. Millarilta entisenä ammattilaisena tulee ainakin hyvää taustatietoa.

----------


## Pirtsi

Kiitoksia näistä! Tuosta Eurosportista mutella ja ITV4:stä selostuksella sai hyvän yhdistelmän. ITV4:n ilmaisversion "ongelmana" on melkoisesti mainoksia ja Eurosportin suomiselostajien horinoita ei yksinkertaisesti kestänyt enää toista etappia...

Yhdistettynä voi seurata suurimman osan tuolta ITV4:ltä selostettuna selväjärkisesti ja aiheestakin puhuen. Mainoskatkojenkin ajan sitten näkyy hiljaista kuvaa toisesta.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jos nyt jotain ongelmaa haluaa hakea, niin eivät ole ihan synkronissa keskenään. (EDIT: Mutta kyllä tämä nyt jo ilmaiseksi on tarpeeksi hyvä!)

----------


## Trollberga

Hankin tässä Eurosport Playerin ja olen katsellut Touria sekä tietokoneen nettiselaimella että Android-kännykällä. Olen tässä pähkäillyt, että saakohan selostuskielen jollain konstilla vaihdettua suomesta englanniksi tai ranskaksi tai vaikka ruotsiksi. Selinien selostuksessa ei sinänsä ole mitään vikaa, päinvastoin, mutta tykkäisin ainakin mahdollisuudesta välillä vaihtaa kieltä. Yritin vaihtaa *eurosportplayer.fi*-osoitteen osoitteeksi *eurosportplayer.fr*, mutta selain uudelleenohjaa väkisin fi-osoitteeseen. En viitsisi kikkailla selaimen geoasetusten kanssa.

----------


## rjrm

Francesport.fr näyttää Tourin ranskaksi selostettuna. Täytyy olla Ranskaan asetettu toki selain.

----------


## pulmark

> Hankin tässä Eurosport Playerin ja olen katsellut Touria sekä tietokoneen nettiselaimella että Android-kännykällä. Olen tässä pähkäillyt, että saakohan selostuskielen jollain konstilla vaihdettua suomesta englanniksi tai ranskaksi tai vaikka ruotsiksi. Selinien selostuksessa ei sinänsä ole mitään vikaa, päinvastoin, mutta tykkäisin ainakin mahdollisuudesta välillä vaihtaa kieltä. Yritin vaihtaa *eurosportplayer.fi*-osoitteen osoitteeksi *eurosportplayer.fr*, mutta selain uudelleenohjaa väkisin fi-osoitteeseen. En viitsisi kikkailla selaimen geoasetusten kanssa.



ES playeristä ei ole muita kuin huonoja kokemuksia muutaman vuoden takaa, mutta pari vinkkiä mitä voisi kokeilla jos audion kieltä ei pysty vaihtamaan muuta kuin suomi/tanska:

1. Mitä tapahtuu jos tilitiedoissa muuttaa tilausosoitteen/maan, jos se on mahdollista ?

2. Jättää ES Player app välistä pois ja katsoo suoraan on-line TV selaimella ?

PS. Tai sitten tekee kuten nm. "Pirtsi", esim. ITV4/Eurosport UK selostus ja kuva ES Playeristä.

----------


## Trollberga

Kiitos vinkeistä, tämähän hoituu Chrome-selaimessa mainiosti *Hola*-lisäosan avulla.

----------


## rhubarb

Holassa on kaikenlaisia ongelmia, kannattaa sijoittaa esim. F-Securen Freedome VPN:ään tai tutkia tarkkaan eri VPN- ja proxyvaihtoehdot.

----------


## Trollberga

> Holassa on kaikenlaisia ongelmia, kannattaa sijoittaa esim. F-Securen Freedome VPN:ään tai tutkia tarkkaan eri VPN- ja proxyvaihtoehdot.



Kiitos varoituksesta, poistan Holan. Se ei sitä paitsi toimi mitenkään tasaisen moitteettomasti. Linux-käyttäjänä F-Securen tuote taitaa olla poissuljettu. (Kyllä, Eurosport Player toimii Debian Linuxissa täysin ongelmitta, ainakin Chrome-selaimessa, vaikka toisin väitetään.)

----------


## jarit

Tänään YleFem:llä klo 22:00

http://telkku.com/ohjelmat/dok-mont-...le-fem/1782790

----------


## leecher

Onkohan @vetoo laskenut jossain noiden vanhojen epo hemmojen tehoja tuohon Ventouxin nousuun ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Konaman

> Francesport.fr näyttää Tourin ranskaksi selostettuna. Täytyy olla Ranskaan asetettu toki selain.



Chromellako katsot? Itelläni ei selaimen fake location toimi millään,  vaikka asettaa koordinaatit oikein. GPS coordinates näyttää oikein,  mutta herjaa väärästä alueesta itse playerissä. Tarviiko jotain muuta  vielä lisäksi? 
Eurosportista nuristaan ja itteäni kiinnostaa vaan nämä ympäriajot niin ei viitsisi sitä ottaa.

----------


## kervelo

Aiempien vuosien tapaan Tour of Utahia voi seurata livenä kilpailun omalla trackerilla.
https://www.tourofutah.com/race/tourtracker

iOS-versio toimii hienosti ja AirPlaylla lähetyksen voi halutessaan katsoa television isommalta ruudulta. Lähetysajat ovat melko sopivia, esim.tämän päivän kakkosetappi alkaa puoli yhdeksältä illalla.

----------


## Th90

Ylen "Rio-areena" saa jopa Eurosport Playerin vaikuttamaan hyvältä palvelulta.

Usein Rio-areena ei toimi lainkaan, ja silloin kun toimii kuvanlaatu on kamalaa suttupiirtoa.
Lisäksi selostus kuuluu noin 15 sekuntia perässä kuvaan nähden.
Ja vaikka käyttäisi kokoruudun tilaa, paksu valikko peittää aina kuvan alalaidan, jättäen alleen tilastografiikoita.

----------


## kukavaa

Pystyykö tollasella pleikkarilla kattomaan jollain ilveellä striimejä? Uci kanavalla jää vaan latailee, vaikka kännykällä, jolla ei taas perus striimit näy,  näkyy hyvin. Et onko siihen joku äppi tahi muu?

----------


## jarit

Google chromecast lähimmältä Claes Ohlsonilta maksaa jotain 40e. Se kiinni telkkuun (olettaen että laajakaistasi jatkeena on wifi) niin saat siirrettyä puhelimella youtube tai areena matskut telkkuun. Helppoa kun sen kerran laittaa toimimaan. Meillä tuo on jatkuvassa käytössä. Rouva katsoo tyytyväisenä kaikki taitoluistelu kisat chromecastilla.

----------


## 90kg

Pieni muistilista Eurosportin tulevista lähetyksistä kaudella 2017. Jos joku haluaa täydentää lähetysten kellonaikoja ja kummalla kanavalla 1/2 tulee ekana niin feel free.

*Helmikuu* 
         31.1.–4.2.: Dubain ympäriajo        

http://www.telkku.com/ohjelmat/pyora...port-2/2612146

         15.–19: Ruta del sol        
*Maaliskuu* 
         5–12: Pariisi–Nizza       
         8.–14: Tirreno–Adriatico       
         18: Milano–San-Remo       
         20.–26: Katalonian ympäriajo       
         26.–27: Criterium International       
         28.–30: De Pannen kolme päivää       
*Huhtikuu* 
         2: Flanderin ympäriajo       
         5: Scheldeprijs       
         3.–8: Baskimaan ympäriajo       
         9: Pariisi–Roubaix       
         16: Amstel Gold Race       
         19: Fleche Wallonne       
         23: Liège-Bastogne-Liège       
         Yorkshiren ympäriajo       
*Toukokuu* 
         9.–14: Dunkerquen neljä päivää       
         5.–28: Giro d’Italia       
         11.–20: Kalifornian ympäriajo       
         Norjan ympäriajo       
*Kesäkuu* 
         4.–11: Criterium du Dauphiné       
         Route du Sud       
*Heinäkuu* 
         1.–23: Ranskan ympäriajo       
         Wallonian ympäriajo       
         29: Clasica San Sebastian       
         29.–4.8: Tour de Pologne       
*Elokuu* 
         7.–13: Eneco Tour       
         19.–10.9: Vuelta a España       
*Syyskuu* 
         8: GP Quebec       
         10: GP Montreal       
         13: GP Wallonia       
         19.–25: Eneco Tour       
         30: Lombardian ympäriajo       
*Lokakuu* 
         Pariisi–Tours

----------


## Googol

Toivottavasti ei ole koko lista. Tuostahan puuttuu Rondea ja Roubaix'ta lukuunottamatta melkein kaikki.

----------


## kuovipolku

> *Helmikuu* 
>          31.1.–4.2.: Dubain ympäriajo



1.2.-5.2. Volta A La Comunitat Valenciana (sponsoria unohtamatta) Gran Premi Banc Sabadell 

Molemmat siis Eurosport ykkösellä.

PS Nythän kisakausi alkaa rysäyksellä, kun World Tourin lisäksi ajetaan alemman tason etappikisat sekä Espanjassa että Ranskassa (Etoile de Bessèges).  Esimerkiksi FDJ on valinnut Dubaista poisjäämisen (ja itsekin aion seurata Dubain sijaan Valencian ympäriajoa).

----------


## wanhus

Ei ammattilaispyöräilyä, mutta juuri nyt

GCN Vs. Zwift - Live! Si Richardson Takes On The Watopia Volcano And You

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vBUWWI_BdI

----------


## 90kg

Espanjan TDP:n fillarikisakoosteet näköjään näkyy ilman VPNääkin Suomessa. 

*Challenge Internacional de Mallorca 2017.

*

*Clásica de Almería 2017





*Vanhojakin koosteita on yht. 243 kpl. Löytyy sivun alaosasta listaa.

*
*

----------


## 90kg

Eurosport (lisäys)

Tour of Algarve 15.-19.2.
Abu Dhabi Tour 23.-26.2.
World Tour Nieuwsblad 25.2.
Kuurne-Bryssel-Kuurne 26.2.

GP Samyn 1.3. Eurosport 2
Strade Bianche 4.3. Eurosport 2
Pariisi-Nizza 5.-12.3. Eurosport 1 ja Eurosport 2
Tirreno-Adriatico 8.-14.3. Eurosport 1 ja Eurosport 2
Nokere-Koerse 15.3. Eurosport 2
Milano- San Remo 18.3. Eurosport 2
Katalonian ympäriajo 20.-26.3. Eurosport 1
Dwars door Vlaanderen 22.3. Eurosport 2
GP E3 24.3. Eurosport 2
Gent-Wevelgem 26.3. Eurosport 2
Three days of the Panne 28.-30.3. Eurosport 1

----------


## kervelo

> Eurosport (lisäys)
> 
> Tour of Algarve 15.-19.2.
> Abu Dhabi Tour 23.-26.2.
> World Tour Nieuwsblad 25.2.
> Kuurne-Bryssel-Kuurne 26.2.
> 
> GP Samyn 1.3. Eurosport 2
> Strade Bianche 4.3. Eurosport 2
> ...



Kannattaa huomioida, ettei nieuwsbladia ja kbk:ta näytetä Eurosportin kanavalla livenä, vaan ainoastaan playerissa. 

Saa nähdä, onko tämä se Eurosportin uusi linja tänä vuonna. Aiemmin talvellahan televisiossa jo hehkutettiin sitä, kuinka paljon lisää kisoja tänä vuonna kanavalla esitetään, mutta voikin olla niin, että näkyvät vain playerissa. Televisiossa sitten voidaan keskittyä mäkihyppyyn, keihäänheittoon ja biljardiin.

Näin player-tilaajana tuo ei ole toki ongelma, samalta isolta ruudulta ne tapahtumat silti näkee.

----------


## Googol

Muualla Eurosport 2:lta tulevien kisojen ongelma näin talvella on, että Pohjoismaiden Eurosport 2 näyttää Bundesliigaa, joka menee kaiken edelle. Näin ollen esim. Omloop ja KBK jäävät näyttämättä.

----------


## Köfte

Tämä näyttää toimivan kohtuullisesti, kuvan laatu...
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW0...OFU-flPxQ/live

----------


## 90kg

> Muualla Eurosport 2:lta tulevien kisojen ongelma näin talvella on, että Pohjoismaiden Eurosport 2 näyttää Bundesliigaa, joka menee kaiken edelle. Näin ollen esim. Omloop ja KBK jäävät näyttämättä.



Juu huomioinut saman. Tosin Eurosportin omatkin ohjelmatiedot saattavat ilmoittaa että tulee esim ESP2:lta, mutta tuleekin oikeasti sitten vain Playerista livenä. 

Jos oikein muistan Ruta del sol:stakin tuli 3 etappia livenä telkusta ja 2 vikaa oli tungettu Playeriin. Uusinnat toki telkasta.

----------


## Teemu H

Taitaa olla pakko hankkia Eurosport player. Strade bianche tulee 2:lta, ja meillä näkyy telkkarissa vain 1.

Ovatko Selinit olleet Eurosport kakkosellakin normaalisti äänessä? Muutenhan joku kus*nen  stream voisi olla vaihtoehto myös.

----------


## Googol

> Taitaa olla pakko hankkia Eurosport player. Strade bianche tulee 2:lta, ja meillä näkyy telkkarissa vain 1.
> 
> Ovatko Selinit olleet Eurosport kakkosellakin normaalisti äänessä? Muutenhan joku kus*nen  stream voisi olla vaihtoehto myös.



Kakkosen selostuskieli vaihtelee. Yleisemmin pyöräilyssä taitaa olla englanti.

Nyt Playerin extrakanavalla naisten kisaa.

----------


## timpe

Nyt on Selin äänessä ES2:lla.

----------


## PeeHoo

Giroa, toimii ainakin juuri nyt, mutta en tiedä kuinka kauan
ranskaksi: https://www.firstonetv.net/Live/Fran...%C3%89quipe-27
englanniksi: http://cycling.today/2018-giro-ditalia-live-stream/
englanniksi ja hepreaksi: http://playern.sport5.co.il/vidclean...andedSkin=wobi
italiaksi: http://webtvhd.com/raisport+hd-live.php

----------


## Jäke XP

Ei taida tulla Giron seuraamisesta mitään Eurosportplayerilla. Pätkii ja kuvan laatu on onneton. Onnistuuko muilla?

----------


## Jäke XP

No joo. Tabletin boottaus auttoi ja sama operaatio myös kännykälle.

----------


## kukavaa

Ihan hyvin on tähän mennessä näkynyt. Chromecastikin toiminut niinkuin pitää.

----------


## Mika A

Eurosportin kisan jälkeinen Giro Extra tarjotaan pakkotanskaksi.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään klo pitäisi näkyä klo 15.25 alkaen Cyclisme / *Boucles de la Mayenne* täällä: https://www.firstonetv.net/Live/France/L'%C3%89quipe-27

Kielenä ranska. Samasta osoitteesta näytetään kaikki etapit. Arkisin lähetys alkaa 16.45.

----------


## pulmark

Striimi brittien ITV4 kanavalle, joka näyttää TdF etapit kokonaisuudessaan:

https://www.firstonetv.net/Live/United-Kingdom/ITV4-24

Päivittäiset lähetykset TdF löytyy myös Tiz-cycling:

http://tiz-cycling.live/

----------


## PekkaO

Näkyykö jotain kautta livenä rata-mm Puolasta? En onnitunut UCI Channeliltä löytämään.

----------


## Googol

Tuolta löytyy youtube striimit: https://www.uci.org/track/news/2019/...k%C3%B3w-(pol)

----------


## PeeHoo

Pasiisi-Nizza näkyy Ranskan tv-kolmosella. Vaatii VPN:n ja sijainniksi Ranska. Kuva oli eilen hyvä, kieli mulle vieras.

https://www.france.tv/france-3/direct.html

----------


## PeeHoo

Tireno-Adriatico näkyy nyt hyvin täällä: http://www.sdw-net.me/channels/L-Equipe-21.html

----------


## carp

Eurosport Player -nettistreami vuodeksi 19.99£: https://promo-gb.eurosportplayer.com...ing-early-bird

Vaatii luultavasti (en ole testannut...) UK VPN:än ja sen katkaisua maksun yhteydessä

----------


## Munarello

Ja ihan suomalaisesta versiostakin huimat 39,90e. Jantterit käy joka vuosi pari viikkoa alpeilla turistibyöräilemässä, mutta tuo on ihan liikaa. Höhö.  :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

> Ja ihan suomalaisesta versiostakin huimat 39,90e. Jantterit käy joka vuosi pari viikkoa alpeilla turistibyöräilemässä, mutta tuo on ihan liikaa. Höhö.



Ei ois varaa mennä sinne pyöräilemään, jos tuhlailisi.

---- Köyhyys ei ole mikään häpeä, mutta siitä on jatkuvaa riesaa----

----------


## L'una

Maksan Eurosport Playerista vuosimaksua ties monettako vuotta. En enää kovin pitkään, jos löydän vaihtoehdon pyöräilyn seuraamisen, sillä nettikasinoiden mainontaa tulee nyt sieltä yli äyräiden. En ole rahapelimonopolin puolustaja, kuten en myöskään pikavippibisneksen - päinvastoin. Mutta tämä käyttäjälle maksullinen Eurosport Player kalastaan nyt niin syvältä mainoseuroja kansainvälisiltä nettikasinoilta, että mitta on täynnä. Haittaako ketään muuta?

----------


## ElBike

Itseäni ärsyttää yli kaiken että maksan kanavasta ja joudun katsomaan sieltä vielä mainoksia. National geographic oli aikoinaan kaiken huippu; mainokset vei tunnista kolmasosan ja oli mainoksia saman kanavan muista ohjelmista. Todella ärsyttävää.

----------


## OJ

Chrome selain Hola VPN appi koneelle ja voi vaikka katsoa pyöräilynsä Sporzalta.

----------


## rhubarb

Ei holaa, varastavat datat. Maksakaa VPN:stä, vaikka kotimaisesta Freedomesta.

----------


## 90kg

Mulla tulee muuten Playerin selostukset aina englanniksi kun ostin sen siitä Black Fridayn UK tarjouksesta. Tosin mun Mastercardkin on UK based. Osoitteeksi annoin ostaessa Suomen.  Itse webbisivun kieleksi pystyi vaihtamaan suomen, mutta ei vaikuta selostuksiin. Voi olla että ohjelmistokin eroaa Pohjoismaisesta jonkin verran, mutta en ole ihan varma. 

ESP1 on tuossa Elisan kanavakortti paketissakin mutta yhä vähemmän pyöräilyä siellä. 

Playeri näyttää nyt naisten Amsteliä,  klo 14:30

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Maksan Eurosport Playerista vuosimaksua ties monettako vuotta. En enää kovin pitkään, jos löydän vaihtoehdon pyöräilyn seuraamisen, sillä nettikasinoiden mainontaa tulee nyt sieltä yli äyräiden. En ole rahapelimonopolin puolustaja, kuten en myöskään pikavippibisneksen - päinvastoin. Mutta tämä käyttäjälle maksullinen Eurosport Player kalastaan nyt niin syvältä mainoseuroja kansainvälisiltä nettikasinoilta, että mitta on täynnä. Haittaako ketään muuta?



Luna ei ole asia suhteen kuutamolla, päinvastoin. Todella isosti nyppii €urosportin mainokset ja varsinkin rahapeli sellaiset, ne kun yhdistetään pikavippi mainoksiin niin todella arveluttavassa viitekehyksessä liikutaan. Jos jotain mainoksia on pakko olla niin oli tyylikästä pysyä esmes urheiluvälineissä. 

Luultavasti tässäkin käy niin että kohta tarjotaan mainoksetonta suomeksi selostettua palvelua hintaan 19,99...  liittämällä selostus kustannustehokkaasti playerin kuvaan.

Kyllä nyppii, mutta ei voi mitään... heti kun voi niin toimestani tapahtuu peliliike.

----------


## Jeesu

Tämä ärsytti aikanaan, mutta nykyiseen mainoshelvettiin verrattuna katsoisin mieluumin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=800M1P855K4

ps. Miten Mika Salo pärjää?

----------


## Laroute

Onkos kokemuksia ExpressVPN:stä? https://www.expressvpn.com/order

Tuollainen tarjous on. Mahtaako olla halvimmasta päästä, vai onko muita suosituksia. Voisi katsoa Salattuja elämää ulkomailla ja pyöräilyä Suomessa.

----------


## Googol

Kalliilta vaikuttaa, verrattuna ainakin Freedomeen, en sitten tiedä maa/serverivalikoimasta.

----------


## Laroute

^No, olihan se Freedome paljon halvempi ja vieläpä tarjous puoleen hintaan. Voimassa vielä vuorokauden tuo alennus.

----------


## Lammy

> ^No, olihan se Freedome paljon halvempi ja vieläpä tarjous puoleen hintaan. Voimassa vielä vuorokauden tuo alennus.



Kuinka tällä Freedomella pystyy katsomaan vaikkapa Giroa? 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Googol

Esim sporza näyttää ainakin klassikoita maksutta, mutta geoblokattuna, sivuillaan. Girosta en tiedä, mutta railta varmaan ainakin.

----------


## hsr

Toimiikohan Suomeen hankittu Eurosport Player ulkomailla (Euroopassa), vai vaatiiko VPN:n? Eurosportin ohjeista saa käsityksen että toimii, mutta jossain Giron lähetyksessä Selin ja Roponen kovasti selittivät jotain VPN:stä, en ehtinyt kuulla luentoa kokonaan ja jäi epäselväksi mitä sanottiin.

----------


## Googol

Mielestäni tilaus toimii kaikkialla, missä palvelu on tarjolla, mutta kaiketi paikallinen selostus ja ohjelma.

----------


## Googol

Selinin ja Roposen sekoilusta sanoisin, että kun kanavalla on eri maissa eri oikeudet, niin on hyvin erikoista että kanavan toimesta kehotetaan ja opastetaan miten näitä kierretään.

----------


## Laroute

^^ Minä testailin olikohan RAI ja hyvin pelitti. Kokeilin myös muita urheilulähetyksiä ympäri maailmaa ja toimi. Valikosta vaan valitsee kohdemaan mihin se ohjelma on geoblokattu ja sillä sipuli.

----------


## Lammy

> ^^ Minä testailin olikohan RAI ja hyvin pelitti. Kokeilin myös muita urheilulähetyksiä ympäri maailmaa ja toimi. Valikosta vaan valitsee kohdemaan mihin se ohjelma on geoblokattu ja sillä sipuli.



Ei nyt onnistu enkä löydä.
Ostin Freedomin, sijaintina Milano, saitti RAI:
https://www.rai.it/giroditalia/video...6ea29b14d.html
Ei näy video. Pelkkä musta laatikko.
Olisiko apuja ymmärtämättömälle kiitos!

----------


## Laroute

Voisiko selittyä sillä, että tänään ei ole lähetystä, koska lepopäivä.

----------


## Lammy

Oletan tämän videon olevan arkistotavaraa. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lammy

Pitää katsoa huomenna jos livestreemi näkyisi. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Googol

En varsinaisesti tiedä, miten lokaatio päätellään, ja mitä kaikkea eri toimijat tekevät sen estämiseksi, mutta ensimmäisenä kokeilisin sellaisella selaimella, jolla en ole käynyt sivulla hetki aiemmin "suomalaisena" tai vaihtoehtoisesti tyhjentäisin cookiet sun muut ennen uutta kokeilua.

Voin kotona kokeilla, mitä minä saan freedomella näkymään.

----------


## Lammy

> En varsinaisesti tiedä, miten lokaatio päätellään, ja mitä kaikkea eri toimijat tekevät sen estämiseksi, mutta ensimmäisenä kokeilisin sellaisella selaimella, jolla en ole käynyt sivulla hetki aiemmin "suomalaisena" tai vaihtoehtoisesti tyhjentäisin cookiet sun muut ennen uutta kokeilua.
> 
> Voin kotona kokeilla, mitä minä saan freedomella näkymään.



Hienoa - kiitos! 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Googol

Rain videot näyttävät antavan jotain erroria konsoliin jo ihan Suomestakin ilman kikkailuja sen sijaan, että sivulle tulisi viesti että katsottavissa vain Italiassa, kuten yleensä. Osa videoista pyytää kirjautumaan, osassa tosiaan pelkkä musta laatikko, Freedomella tai ilman. Voi olla ihan joku bugikin, tosin pikagooglauksella en löytänyt mitään massiivista RAI ei toimi itkua. Freedome pelitti ainakin BBC:n osalta.

----------


## Lammy

Kiitos vaivannäöstä.
Näyttääkö BBC Giroa? 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hsr

> Toimiikohan Suomeen hankittu Eurosport Player ulkomailla (Euroopassa), vai vaatiiko VPN:n? Eurosportin ohjeista saa käsityksen että toimii, mutta jossain Giron lähetyksessä Selin ja Roponen kovasti selittivät jotain VPN:stä, en ehtinyt kuulla luentoa kokonaan ja jäi epäselväksi mitä sanottiin.



Vastaanpa itselleni: toimii ulkomaillakin suomalaisella ohjelmalla ja selostuksella.

----------


## Kooo

onko tietoa pystyykö ews:ää seuraamaan jostain livenä joko kuvan kanssa tai pelkkien tulosten kautta?

----------


## kervelo

Kiinnostuneet varmaan jo tietävätkin, mutta laitan nyt kuitenkin: UCI:n MTB-sarjan kaikki tapahtumat on mahdollista katsella RedBull-TV:n kautta ilmaisdeksi. Lähetykset kattavat koko kisaviikonlopun eli perjantain XC-short-trackit, lauantain DH-kisat ja sunnuntain XC-kisat, kaikki sekä miehille että naisille. Kaikki täydellisinä lähetyksinä. Kuvaus on ainakin XC-kisojen osalta loistavaa ja kameroita on riittävästi koko radan seuraamiseen.

----------


## Turf Moor

^
Ja tuohon kun lisää vielä Rob Warnerin selostuksen ja XC-puolella olympiavoittaja Bart Brentjensin kommentoinnin, niin kisojen seuraaminen on todella nautittavaa.

----------


## kjoki

> ^
> Ja tuohon kun lisää vielä Rob Warnerin selostuksen ja XC-puolella olympiavoittaja Bart Brentjensin kommentoinnin, niin kisojen seuraaminen on todella nautittavaa.



Mistä näkee xco mm kisat ?

----------


## Laika

> Kiinnostuneet varmaan jo tietävätkin, mutta laitan nyt kuitenkin: UCI:n MTB-sarjan kaikki tapahtumat on mahdollista katsella RedBull-TV:n kautta ilmaisdeksi. Lähetykset kattavat koko kisaviikonlopun eli perjantain XC-short-trackit, lauantain DH-kisat ja sunnuntain XC-kisat, kaikki sekä miehille että naisille. Kaikki täydellisinä lähetyksinä. Kuvaus on ainakin XC-kisojen osalta loistavaa ja kameroita on riittävästi koko radan seuraamiseen.



Ei onnistu ihan sukkana. Maarajoitus estää. Onko kellään mitään vinkkejä sen kiertämiseen?

----------


## veku01

> Ei onnistu ihan sukkana. Maarajoitus estää. Onko kellään mitään vinkkejä sen kiertämiseen?



Hanki VPN ja varmista että palvelun tarjoalla on serveri oikeassa maassa.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kervelo

> Ei onnistu ihan sukkana. Maarajoitus estää. Onko kellään mitään vinkkejä sen kiertämiseen?



MM-kisat ovat poikkeus, ne eivät tosiaan näy tuota kautta. Kaikki muut tapahtumat ovat näkyneet ongelmitta.

----------


## Laroute

Nyt on Freedome VPN puoleen hintaan 2.9. asti!

----------


## miumau

Miksiköhän nuo MTB mm-kisat on suomen osalta geoblokattu? Näyttääkö niitä joku kanava täällä? DH-kisat ois ollut sopivaa sunnuntai-illan viihdettä.

----------


## Erkko

> Nyt on Freedome VPN puoleen hintaan 2.9. asti!



Kiitos vinkistä, vuoden tilaus kolmelle laitteelle oli kohtuulliset 25€. XCO:n MM:t näkyy nyt, samoin eiliset ajot Redbull-tv:ssä uusintoina ja oletettavasti tällä näkee myös ensi talven krossikisat!

----------


## Kooo

> Miksiköhän nuo MTB mm-kisat on suomen osalta geoblokattu? Näyttääkö niitä joku kanava täällä? DH-kisat ois ollut sopivaa sunnuntai-illan viihdettä.



Samaa mietin. ihan järjetön juttu koko homma.

----------


## Laroute

^ Miksi jakaisivat ilmaiseksi rahan arvoista ohjelmaa maahan, josta ei tule euroakaan mainosrahaa?

----------


## Kooo

Siis tuolla netissähän lukee, että ovat rajoittaneet redbullin oman streamin niistä maista joihin ovat myyneet lähetysoikeudet. Eli muille pitäisi näkyä.

Ei näy.

-K

----------


## Turf Moor

> ^ Miksi jakaisivat ilmaiseksi rahan arvoista ohjelmaa maahan, josta ei tule euroakaan mainosrahaa?



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/how-to...pionships.html

Ilmeisesti mm. Afganistanista ja Sudanista tulee sitten mainosrahaa? Monista muista listalla olevista maista puhumattakaan. Eritoten Vatikaanin osuus mainostuloista kiinnostaa.

----------


## kervelo

Eurosport player näyttää/näytti kisat, mutta ei kuitenkaan pohjoismaissa. Täällä katsellaan mäkihyppyä, keihäänheittoa ja pubilajeja, mm.bljardia.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## 90kg

Discoveryn ja AT&T fuusion jälkimainingeissa olen päätellyt joistain silmiin osuneista ulkomaisista support yms. viesteistä että Discovery taitaa tappaa koko Eurosport Playerin ja jatkossa jakaa Eurosport nimisiä lineaari tv-kanavia vain Discovery+ appsin kautta. Samalla vuosihinta varmaan muuttuu. 

Ei vielä mutta kohta.

Todennäköisesti HBO Maxille käynee myöhemmin samoin. 

Ainakaan aluksi ei siis vaikuttane lineaaritelevisiokanaviin.

Itsellä Eurosport Player tilaus voimassa heinäkuuhun 2023 asti.

----------


## 90kg

> Discoveryn ja AT&T fuusion jälkimainingeissa olen päätellyt joistain silmiin osuneista ulkomaisista support yms. viesteistä että Discovery taitaa tappaa koko Eurosport Playerin ja jatkossa jakaa Eurosport nimisiä lineaari tv-kanavia vain Discovery+ appsin kautta. Samalla vuosihinta varmaan muuttuu. 
> 
> Ei vielä mutta kohta.
> 
> Todennäköisesti HBO Maxille käynee myöhemmin samoin. 
> 
> Ainakaan aluksi ei siis vaikuttane lineaaritelevisiokanaviin.
> 
> Itsellä Eurosport Player tilaus voimassa heinäkuuhun 2023 asti.



Kerkisikin ekana julki tuo Discovery+ ja HBO Maxin yhdistäminen uudeksi appsiksi kesällä 2023. Veikkaan ettei mene kauaa kun kertovat Eurosport Playeristä saman.

----------


## gallodepelea

Discovery isommat markkinat ovat viihteessä eikä urheilussa (paitsi olympialaiset jne. massa lajit). Veikkaan että CGN+ ja Eurosport saavat edellään myydä omalla brandilla omien appien kk- tai vuosisopimuksia.

----------

